# Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 im PC Games-Test - Grandios inszenierte Singleplayer-Kampagne mit nur kleinen Schwächen



## PCG_Vader (8. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 im PC Games-Test - Grandios inszenierte Singleplayer-Kampagne mit nur kleinen Schwächen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 im PC Games-Test - Grandios inszenierte Singleplayer-Kampagne mit nur kleinen Schwächen


----------



## Shemichaza (8. November 2011)

Ich freue mich schon auf den Multiplayer  
war eig BF3 Fan bis ich das spiel mal im MP gezockt habe und naja hat sein feeling verloren.


----------



## wOJ (8. November 2011)

Sry aber ich kann eine Spielspaßwertung von 91% nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hab das Spiel bereits durchgespielt und außer wenigen Momenten war es reines Moorhuhngeballer. Wieso werden "überhypete" spiele besser bewertet als andere? So eine seichte unterhaltung wie bei mw3 ist auf keinen fall in die 90er bereich einzuordnen. Naja genug gemeckert, ich muss noch dark souls und skyrim weiterspielen.


----------



## western (8. November 2011)

hab´s gerade angespielt.... leute, das ist der RICHTIGE Kracher !
lasst alles fallen und setzt euch vor die geräte.!  EINSATZ !!!!!!!


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. November 2011)

CoD 4 MW: Fast alle tot, man schafft es knapp, den Gegner zu töten und überlebt knappt (damals eine ganz nette Idee)
CoD WaW: Man tötet den Gegner und überlebt nur knapp (okay, ein Deja vu...)
CoD MW2: Man tötet den Gegner und überlebt nur knapp (wut)
CoD BO: Man tötet den Gegner und überlebt nur knapp (allmählich wirds lächerlich...)
CoD MW3: Man tötet den Gegner und überlebt nur knapp (...)

Quizfrage, was haben alle CoD-Teile seit Teil 4 gemeinsam?


----------



## billy336 (8. November 2011)

HAB ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? ihr habt garnicht die PC-version getestet sondern die konsolen-version? wird ein PC-version-test noch nachgereicht?
wäre doch eigentlich bescheuert PC-Games zu heißen und die PS3 version zu testen...


----------



## Darknomis806 (8. November 2011)

das epische finale einer geilen triologie!


----------



## Darknomis806 (8. November 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> HAB ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? ihr habt garnicht die PC-version getestet sondern die konsolen-version? wird ein PC-version-test noch nachgereicht?
> wäre doch eigentlich bescheuert PC-Games zu heißen und die PS3 version zu testen...


 
da kann pcgames nichts dafür. die pc version ist ja erst seit heute 8uhr freigeschaltet aber um einen ausführlichen test zu machen brauchen die ja mehr zeit also nehmn sie die konsolen versionen für den singleplayer . Der einzigste unterschied ist ja das es aufm pc besser aussieht.


----------



## Darknomis806 (8. November 2011)

@PC Games, ich dachte schon EA hat euch gekauft aber zum glück seid ihr nicht so ein bezahlbarer idiotenhaufen wie die deppen bei der Gamestar wo man einfach merkt das sie so übelst von EA bezahlt werden das dieses Magazin die Bild der PC Zeitschriften ist !


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> @PC Games, ich dachte schon EA hat euch gekauft aber zum glück seid ihr nicht so ein bezahlbarer idiotenhaufen wie die deppen bei der Gamestar wo man einfach merkt das sie so übelst von EA bezahlt werden das dieses Magazin die Bild der PC Zeitschriften ist !


 
Man merkt, dass hinter diesen Worten ein Fanboy steckt...


----------



## nasenspray3 (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> da kann pcgames nichts dafür. die pc version ist ja erst seit heute 8uhr freigeschaltet aber um einen ausführlichen test zu machen brauchen die ja mehr zeit also nehmn sie die konsolen versionen für den singleplayer . Der einzigste unterschied ist ja das es aufm pc besser aussieht.


 
JA VIEL besser.... (wieviele eigendlich gar keine AHNUNG haben, ist echt zum kotzen, kriegt man nur schlechte laune)


----------



## Schurtz (8. November 2011)

Hm, naja hab es gerade zurgezockt und muss sagen, das sich kaum was getan hat. Technisch ist das echt nicht das dollste und man hat das alles ja schon irgendwie in den anderen Teilen gehabt. Daher bin ich schon ein wenig enttäuscht, hätte mir mehr erhofft. Es ist definitiv ein solider Shooter der mal wieder aufpoliert worden ist, dennoch keine Maßstäbe setzt, echt schade. Da hatte BF3 eher den "WoW sieht das geil aus Effekt". Daher kann ich dei 91% überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Mitte 80iger Wertung wäre ok, aber 91%? Für "copy paste" und Politur drüber? Der Multiplayer ist für mein empfinden wie ein Addon für MW2 da ist ja so gut wie alles gleich, die Bewegungen, die Schießprügel, Perks usw. Da bin total enttäuscht. Da hat BF 3 mehr zu bieten, da hier das Teamplay besser gefördert wird und jede Knarre sich total anders anfühlt.

Echt schade, ich bin Fan der Serie von Anfang an, aber nach fast 8 Jahren CoD muss echt mal was neues kommen.


----------



## Dab0 (8. November 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> HAB ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? ihr habt garnicht die PC-version getestet sondern die konsolen-version? wird ein PC-version-test noch nachgereicht?
> wäre doch eigentlich bescheuert PC-Games zu heißen und die PS3 version zu testen...


ob nu konsole oder pc die SP kampagne is der gleiche mist/kram/scheiss


----------



## Dab0 (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> da kann pcgames nichts dafür. die pc version ist ja erst seit heute 8uhr freigeschaltet aber um einen ausführlichen test zu machen brauchen die ja mehr zeit also nehmn sie die konsolen versionen für den singleplayer . Der einzigste unterschied ist ja das es aufm pc besser aussieht.


 ich hoffe du meinst das sarkastisch den die engine is uralt


----------



## JamesTSchuerk (8. November 2011)

@PCGames

Kannst Du/Ihr bitte nochmal was zum Kopierschutz sagen. Battlefield 3 ist ja im Wesentlichen über seinen "Kopierschutz" Origin gestolpert, wie sieht es da bei MW3 aus? Steam wieder? Irgendwelche Änderungen?

Ganz generell bewerten User ein Spiel "komplett", d.h. auch wie nervig ist die Installation, muß ich mich irgendwo anmelden, rödelt ein total überflüssiges Programm im Hintergrund? Auf diese Dinge, die auch zum Spiel gehören, sollte meiner Meinung nach besser eingegangen werden.


----------



## Dab0 (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> @PC Games, ich dachte schon EA hat euch gekauft aber zum glück seid ihr nicht so ein bezahlbarer idiotenhaufen wie die deppen bei der Gamestar wo man einfach merkt das sie so übelst von EA bezahlt werden das dieses Magazin die Bild der PC Zeitschriften ist !


gib mir auch von dem was du rauchst...
wenn ich das richtig sehe is gamestar net so beigeistert vom SP wies wie die pcgames is
wie kommst du also auf dieses schmale brett!?


----------



## wurzn (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> @PC Games, ich dachte schon EA hat euch gekauft aber zum glück seid ihr nicht so ein bezahlbarer idiotenhaufen wie die deppen bei der Gamestar wo man einfach merkt das sie so übelst von EA bezahlt werden das dieses Magazin die Bild der PC Zeitschriften ist !


 

Ne, die wurden offensichtlich von aktivision gekauft 
Nichts was ich bissher gesehn hab ist irgendwie neu, nichts hat mich beeindruckt. Wer da noch vom sockel gehauen wird, ka. Lustig die wertung.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. November 2011)

wurzn schrieb:


> Ne, die wurden offensichtlich von aktivision gekauft
> Nichts was ich bissher gesehn hab ist irgendwie neu, nichts hat mich beeindruckt. Wer da noch vom sockel gehauen wird, ka. Lustig die wertung.



Und Battlefield macht ganz viel neu gell? 
Es kommt im Shooter Genre doch schon lang nicht mehr wirklich auf Innovation an. Gameplay ist der wichtigste Punkt und das scheint MW3 doch (laut Test) super zu machen. Klar, die Grafikengine ist nich mehr ganz taufrisch, aber das hat man 2011 ungefähl allen Titeln angekreidet die erschienen sind (ausnahme BF3). Das liegt eben an der parallelen Entwicklung für Konsolen und wird sich bis zum Release der neuen Konsolengeneration auch nicht mehr ändern. 
Ich jedenfalls freu mich auch das Spiel. Sieht gut aus, scheint viele der alten kritikpunkte verbessert zu haben


----------



## Meister879 (8. November 2011)

Zum glück ist Cod draussen und die Cod Fan Kiddys von Bf3 verschwunden.
Endlich vernünftig Bf3 zocken.^^


----------



## Mandavar (8. November 2011)

Lächerlicher Test. Liest man den BF3 und dann den MW3-Test, dann ist das hier gebotene geschreibsel wirklich witzig. Was im einen Test als starke Kritik erwähnt wird, wird im anderen nicht einmal angeschnitten.

Ihr seid ganz offensichtlich darauf bedacht, es euch nicht mit Activision-Blizzard zu verscherzen. Kann man verstehen. Leider ist eure "Meinung" dann aber nicht mehr 5 Cent wert.

Edit: Ach, und bevor man mich für einen Fanboy hält... spielen werd ich beide Spiele.


----------



## Schurtz (8. November 2011)

Ich verstehe die Wertung auch nicht, besonders bei der bekannten Kürze. Mal wieder, wenn man "langsam spielt" in 5-6 Stunden locker durch...das echt n Witz.


----------



## Ruffnek (8. November 2011)

einen lächerlichen test wirste bei gamestar finden. das ließt man nur bezahl mich EA bezahl mich.  Denn die Signleplayer kampagne von BF3 ist wirklich nur langweilig.


----------



## Darknomis806 (8. November 2011)

wurzn schrieb:


> Ne, die wurden offensichtlich von aktivision gekauft
> Nichts was ich bissher gesehn hab ist irgendwie neu, nichts hat mich beeindruckt. Wer da noch vom sockel gehauen wird, ka. Lustig die wertung.


 

ja bf3 klaut bei cod4 und blops ! Mw3 erfindet weningstens etwas neu und wieso soll man das Rad neu erfninden? 

und das EA spielemagazine besticht ist bekannt


----------



## PCG_Vader (8. November 2011)

JamesTSchuerk schrieb:


> @PCGames
> Kannst Du/Ihr bitte nochmal was zum Kopierschutz sagen. Battlefield 3 ist ja im Wesentlichen über seinen "Kopierschutz" Origin gestolpert, wie sieht es da bei MW3 aus? Steam wieder? Irgendwelche Änderungen?
> 
> Ganz generell bewerten User ein Spiel "komplett", d.h. auch wie nervig ist die Installation, muß ich mich irgendwo anmelden, rödelt ein total überflüssiges Programm im Hintergrund? Auf diese Dinge, die auch zum Spiel gehören, sollte meiner Meinung nach besser eingegangen werden.


 
Jap, Kopierschutz ist wieder Steam und dementsprechend läuft das Ganze so weit problemlos.
CoD Elite lief auf dem PC dagegen noch nicht an und ist obendrein ja optional und nicht verpflichtend - im Gegensatz zu Origin also auch kein Grund zum Unmut.


@Wertungsdiskussion: Natürlich kann man sich in Anbetracht eines 90er Wertungsschnittes schöne weltweite Verschwörungen rund um gekaufte Wertungen und Hypes ausmalen. Man könnte aber auch einfach akzeptieren, dass das Spiel seine Sache schlicht und ergreifend verdammt gut macht - auch wenn es dem einen oder anderen persönlich vielleicht weniger zusagt.
Und die Technik ist für mich kein Totschlagargument - was nützt mir die geile Engine von BF3, wenn es die in der Kampagne kaum nutzt, wenn ich mich dafür wunderschön langweile? Grafik allein bestimmt für mich nicht über eine 90, die Frage ist, was man drauß macht. Und gerade im Singleplayer brennt Modern Warfare 3 ein Feuerwerk ab, wo es andere Spiele nur zur Wunderkerze bringen.

Klar ist es nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll - aber das ist Stirb langsam auch nicht und trotzdem zieh ich mir die Filme jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten rein und zähle sie zu den absoluten Klassikern des Action-Genres.


----------



## billy336 (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> da kann pcgames nichts dafür. die pc version ist ja erst seit heute 8uhr freigeschaltet aber um einen ausführlichen test zu machen brauchen die ja mehr zeit also nehmn sie die konsolen versionen für den singleplayer . Der einzigste unterschied ist ja das es aufm pc besser aussieht.


 
ja, aber deamit dürfte sich doch die wertung dann um das eine oder andere pünktchen erhöhen, den es unter schwachpunkten wird ja die technik genannt, die, wenn du recht hast, in der PC-version dann ja besser sein dürfte...?!


----------



## Cornholio04 (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> @PC Games, ich dachte schon EA hat euch gekauft aber zum glück seid ihr nicht so ein bezahlbarer idiotenhaufen wie die deppen bei der Gamestar wo man einfach merkt das sie so übelst von EA bezahlt werden das dieses Magazin die Bild der PC Zeitschriften ist !


 
Ich finde deine beleidigende Art zwar echt nicht angebracht, aber leider ist am Argument an sich was dran. Gamestar scheinen bisher die einzigen zu sein, die einen Test abliefern der was taugt. PCGames hat hier entweder jegliche Objektivität verloren oder es haben ( und ich entschuldige mich von vorne herein für die Verwendung dieses Wortes) MW-Fanboys testen dürfen, die eh an nichts etwas auszusetzen haben. Ein Test ist natürlich immer subjektiv und von der eigenen Meinung beeinflusst. Aber was taugt eine Spiele Zeitschrift, die jeden Serienableger (scheinbar) pauschal mit 90+ bewertet? Es ist ein gutes Spiel, daran zweifel ich nicht. Aber es ist keine 91. Wo legt Ihr denn da noch die Messlatte an? Kommt bei euch keiner auf die Idee, den Test vielleicht auch mal von einem absoluten Kritiker der Serie oder solcher Spiele im Generellen, mit testen zu lassen um eine differinziertere Meinung von mindestens zwei Redakteuren zu erhalten?

...  kurzum, die Integrität der PCGames leidet massiv unter solch einem Testergebnis. 91 ist verdammt nochmal zu viel und unter anbetracht berechtigter Kritkipunkte einfach nicht angebracht. Würde dieses Spiel unter einem anderen Namen erscheinen, würde man ihm manche Dinge wie Schlauchlevels, Gegnerschwemme bis zum Erreichen eines Punktes, eher mäßige Grafik, zu schwach differenzierte Schwierigkeitsgrade etc. ankreiden und definitiv nicht, aller Dinge zum trotz 91 Punkte geben. 

Ich bin seit über 15 Jahren treuer Leser und seit vielen Jahren Abonent. Aber in diesem Jahr hat sich die Gamestar in vielen Bereichen als das integerere Magazin herausgestellt und ich denke ernsthaft über einen Wechsel nach. Ich mag euch PCGames, wirklich wahr. Ich habe manche von Euch schon persönlich kennen gelernt, ihr seid super nett. Und ich mag auch die Schreibe der meisten Redakteure, die Briefe von Rossi und Eure Specials im Magazin( die Blizzard-Reihe). Aber ganz großer Kritikpunkt sind für mich eure Tests geworden und, ich weiß hier wiederhole ich mich, eure Videos, seien es Tests, Berichte, "Fun"-Videos oder sonstwas, sind einfach verbesserungswürdig. Und auch hier muss ich sagen, dass die Gamestar die besseren Videos macht. Ich will Euch nicht persönlich angreifen, auch wenn das schwierig ist wenn man die Arbeit von Euch kritisiert. Aber ich muss und will diese Kritik üben und denke ich stehe nicht alleine mit dieser Meinung.

Grüße

Corni

Edit: Oh mein Gott, vergiss den ersten Satz. Ich dachte Du bist hier sarkastisch aber Du meinst diesen Stammtisch-Scheiß echt ernst?! Junge Junge... werd erwachsen.


----------



## Lordex (8. November 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Und Battlefield macht ganz viel neu gell?



Nö, aber BF 3 is kein alljährlich wiederkehrender Fließband Alptraum! Modern Warsame 3 is einfach nur lächerlich! Nur Scripts, dauernde Explosionen, mittlerweile völlig unglaubwürdige Characktere, strunzdumme KI, altbackene Grafik, Technik aus dem letzten Jahrhundert! Es ist ein jammer was aus meiner ehemaligen Lieblingsshooter Serie( zumindest bis MW1) geworden is.... Jedes Jahr die selbe scheisse und ihr Lemminge seit auch noch selber Schuld das ihr immer den gleichen Kram bekommt! Würdet IHR nämlich die Entwickler nicht dadurch bestätigen wie die Lemminge jeden Müll von ihnen zu kaufen, würdet auch ihr ein RICHTIGEN neuen CoD Teil bekommen und nicht den jährlichen Einheitsbrei!


Egal, auch wenn sich traurigerweise Modern Warsame 3 wieder verkaufen wird wie sonst was, wissen wir alle wer der Sieger der Herzen is

Zumidenst verziehen sich jetzt die ganzen CoD Bunnyhopper Fanboys^^


----------



## Kulin (8. November 2011)

Also um euch richtig zu verstehen...

Eine total stupide und simple Story im Stile des klassischen Popcorn Kinos wurde noch simpler. Und ihr findet das auch noch gut? Sowas lächerliches hab ich echt schon lange nicht mehr gehört. Vielleicht solltet ihr eure Zeitschrift in PCSchwachmat umbenennen. Denn offenbar sprecht ihr nicht mehr nur den Casual Gamer an, sondern richtet euch inzwischen gemeinsam im Schulterschluss mit Infinity Ward direkt an geistig schwer behinderte Menschen. Denn selbst die Computerbild erwartet da mehr von den Spielen.

Anders ist nicht zu erklären, wie man das verpuffen des letzten bisschen Anspruchs einer Computerspielreihe, die seit Anbegin eine Icone der Simplifizierung und Casualisierung darstellt auch noch positiv bewerten kann.

Arme Medienlandschaft. Uns steht eine langweilige Zukunft bevor, wenn selbst die Kritiker inzwischen Abstand davon nehmen Tacheles zu reden oder irgendwelche Erwartungen an die Produkte zu stellen, die über geistigen Dünnpfiff hinausgehen.


----------



## billy336 (8. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Egal, auch wenn sich traurigerweise Modern Warsame 3 wieder verkaufen wird wie sonst was, wissen wir alle wer der Sieger der Herzen is


 
Sieger der Herzen? Bestimmt EA mit ihrem Geschenk an die Menschheit Origin^^


----------



## Lordex (8. November 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> Sieger der Herzen? Bestimmt EA mit ihrem Geschenk an die Menschheit Origin^^


 
Ich rede vom Spiel ansich nicht von Origin du Eimer!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Nö, aber BF 3 is kein alljährlich wiederkehrender Fließband Alptraum! Modern Warsame 3 is einfach nur lächerlich! Nur Scripts, dauernde Explosionen, mittlerweile völlig unglaubwürdige Characktere, strunzdumme KI, altbackene Grafik, Technik aus dem letzten Jahrhundert! Es ist ein jammer was aus meiner ehemaligen Lieblingsshooter Serie( zumindest bis MW1) geworden is.... Jedes Jahr die selbe scheisse und ihr Lemminge seit auch noch selber Schuld das ihr immer den gleichen Kram bekommt! Würdet IHR nämlich die Entwickler nicht dadurch bestätigen wie die Lemminge jeden Müll von ihnen zu kaufen, würdet auch ihr ein RICHTIGEN neuen CoD Teil bekommen und nicht den jährlichen Einheitsbrei!
> 
> 
> Egal, auch wenn sich traurigerweise Modern Warsame 3 wieder verkaufen wird wie sonst was, wissen wir alle wer der Sieger der Herzen is
> ...



Dir gefällt ein Spiel nicht.. so far so good.. aber auch: so what?!
Es wundert mich schon ziemlich, wenn leute wie du nach monatelangem Hype und einer nie dagewesenen Werbekampagne von Lemmingen sprechen O.o 
Es gibt schlicht auch Spieler wie mich, die mit BF nicht sonderlich viel anfangen können und lieber die jährliche CoD Schießbude spielen. Es macht mir schlicht Spaß. Like it or not.


----------



## maikblack2011 (8. November 2011)

Haha bei BF3 wird mit der Lupe jede scheiße gesucht aber bei CoD wird es runtergespielt....
Habs nicht anders erwartet.


----------



## Belgium (8. November 2011)

Überzogener Patriotismus is glaubig schon noch vorhanden, siehe die Flotte im Hafen von New York oder ne andere Frage spielt man in Frankreich nen Soldaten aus Frankreich oder gar nen Deutschen? Also wer rettet wieder die Welt? Grübel, ah, der Amerikaner, wer sonst... Oder sind es alles Söldner oder die Fremdenlegion?
Zum Thema, Abwechslung von wegn man sitzt in nem Hubschrauber/Flugzeug, hui wie spannend, man ballert alles ab, a la Moorhuhn. Klar sind neue Locations da, das is aber nicht Innovativ, gabs auch schon in anderen Spielen.
Wenn es um Atmosphäre und Co geht, sag ich nur die "Brothers in Arms" Reihe, da stinkt CoD hinterher...No One Lives Forever is auch ein Paradebeispiel von Atmosphärenbombe...ein 12 Jahre alter Shooter (12 Einsatzorte davon eine auf einer Raumstation) 
MW3 is sicher ein nette Spiel, aber keine Revolution im Spieleuniversum, 91 Prozent is schon heftig.


----------



## Lordex (8. November 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Dir gefällt ein Spiel nicht.. so far so good.. aber auch: so what?!
> Es wundert mich schon ziemlich, wenn leute wie du nach monatelangem Hype und einer nie dagewesenen Werbekampagne von Lemmingen sprechen O.o
> Es gibt schlicht auch Spieler wie mich, die mit BF nicht sonderlich viel anfangen können und lieber die jährliche CoD Schießbude spielen. Es macht mir schlicht Spaß. Like it or not.



Ach und deine Glaskugel hat Dir gesagt das ich mich von dem Hype habe anstecken lassen?

Kleiner Tip: Nimm Nachhilfe im Hellsehen oder lass deine Glaskugel überprüfen!

Tja ich finds halt stupide wenn einem jedes Jahr der selbe Schießbuden Einheitsbrei spaß macht!


----------



## Darknomis806 (8. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Nö, aber BF 3 is kein alljährlich wiederkehrender Fließband Alptraum! Modern Warsame 3 is einfach nur lächerlich! Nur Scripts, dauernde Explosionen, mittlerweile völlig unglaubwürdige Characktere, strunzdumme KI, altbackene Grafik, Technik aus dem letzten Jahrhundert! Es ist ein jammer was aus meiner ehemaligen Lieblingsshooter Serie( zumindest bis MW1) geworden is.... Jedes Jahr die selbe scheisse und ihr Lemminge seit auch noch selber Schuld das ihr immer den gleichen Kram bekommt! Würdet IHR nämlich die Entwickler nicht dadurch bestätigen wie die Lemminge jeden Müll von ihnen zu kaufen, würdet auch ihr ein RICHTIGEN neuen CoD Teil bekommen und nicht den jährlichen Einheitsbrei!
> 
> 
> Egal, auch wenn sich traurigerweise Modern Warsame 3 wieder verkaufen wird wie sonst was, wissen wir alle wer der Sieger der Herzen is
> ...





Battlefield 1942      2002

Battlefield Vietnam 2004

Battlefield 2           2005

Battlefield 2142      2006

Battlefield Bad Company 2008

Battlefield Heroes  2009

Battlefield 1943     2009

Battlefield Bad Company 2 2010

Battlefield 3        2011

jaja das ist der alljährliche Fließbandalptraum!  . Wenn ich dein Kommentar so lese hört sichs an als ob du zuviel Gamestarpropaganda liest, hör lieber auf damit junge schadet dem verstand 

*
*


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Ach und deine Glaskugel hat Dir gesagt das ich mich von dem Hype habe anstecken lassen?
> 
> Kleiner Tip: Nimm Nachhilfe im Hellsehen oder lass deine Glaskugel überprüfen!
> 
> Tja ich finds halt stupide wenn einem jedes Jahr der selbe Schießbuden Einheitsbrei spaß macht!



Wenn du dich nicht von dem Hype hast anstecken lassen hättest, hättest du es nicht nötig hier CoD (ungespielt) runterzuputzen und zu betonen wie schlecht das Spiel doch im Gegensatz zu BF3 sei, und nebenbei noch die CoD Spieler zu beleidigen


----------



## Darknomis806 (8. November 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ich finde deine beleidigende Art zwar echt nicht angebracht, aber leider ist am Argument an sich was dran. Gamestar scheinen bisher die einzigen zu sein, die einen Test abliefern der was taugt. PCGames hat hier entweder jegliche Objektivität verloren oder es haben ( und ich entschuldige mich von vorne herein für die Verwendung dieses Wortes) MW-Fanboys testen dürfen, die eh an nichts etwas auszusetzen haben. Ein Test ist natürlich immer subjektiv und von der eigenen Meinung beeinflusst. Aber was taugt eine Spiele Zeitschrift, die jeden Serienableger (scheinbar) pauschal mit 90+ bewertet? Es ist ein gutes Spiel, daran zweifel ich nicht. Aber es ist keine 91. Wo legt Ihr denn da noch die Messlatte an? Kommt bei euch keiner auf die Idee, den Test vielleicht auch mal von einem absoluten Kritiker der Serie oder solcher Spiele im Generellen, mit testen zu lassen um eine differinziertere Meinung von mindestens zwei Redakteuren zu erhalten?
> 
> ...  kurzum, die Integrität der PCGames leidet massiv unter solch einem Testergebnis. 91 ist verdammt nochmal zu viel und unter anbetracht berechtigter Kritkipunkte einfach nicht angebracht. Würde dieses Spiel unter einem anderen Namen erscheinen, würde man ihm manche Dinge wie Schlauchlevels, Gegnerschwemme bis zum Erreichen eines Punktes, eher mäßige Grafik, zu schwach differenzierte Schwierigkeitsgrade etc. ankreiden und definitiv nicht, aller Dinge zum trotz 91 Punkte geben.
> 
> ...




Wie kann man nur der Gamestar glauben? 

Nur weil die PC Games Call of Duty gut bewertet(zurecht!) was dieser ganze EA haufen nicht leiden kann? PC Games testet weningstens noch neutral.


----------



## Ruffnek (8. November 2011)

ähmm wo ist den bei BF 3 die Revolution? Denn das spiel hat ja immerhin auch ne über 90% wertung für die Singleplayerkampagne bekommen. Grafik alleine rechtfertigt wohl kaum so ne hohe Wertung.


----------



## Darknomis806 (8. November 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich nicht von dem Hype hast anstecken lassen hättest, hättest du es nicht nötig hier CoD (ungespielt) runterzuputzen und zu betonen wie schlecht das Spiel doch im Gegensatz zu BF3 sei, und nebenbei noch die CoD Spieler zu beleidigen


 
ja die Bf3 spieler sind alle so erwachsen


----------



## Darknomis806 (8. November 2011)

Schurtz schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Wertung auch nicht, besonders bei der bekannten Kürze. Mal wieder, wenn man "langsam spielt" in 5-6 Stunden locker durch...das echt n Witz.


 dafür kriegste in den 6stunden mehr geboten wird als in vielen andren games die 12h oder länger gehen und du nach 3h einfach gelangweilt bist weil das Game künstlich in die Länge gestreckt wird !


----------



## Cornholio04 (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur der Gamestar glauben?
> 
> Nur weil die PC Games Call of Duty gut bewertet(zurecht!) was dieser ganze EA haufen nicht leiden kann? PC Games testet weningstens noch neutral.


 Schau mal ich hab ein Bild von deiner Visage gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darknomis806 (8. November 2011)

Dab0 schrieb:


> gib mir auch von dem was du rauchst...
> wenn ich das richtig sehe is gamestar net so beigeistert vom SP wies wie die pcgames is
> wie kommst du also auf dieses schmale brett!?


 
ich sagte doch die gamestar wird bezahlt...


----------



## Darknomis806 (8. November 2011)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass hinter diesen Worten ein Fanboy steckt...


 aso darf man von CoD kein Fan sein?


----------



## Darknomis806 (8. November 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Schau mal ich hab ein Bild von deiner Visage gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
naja auf dein niveau will ich mich nicht ablassen


----------



## Belgium (8. November 2011)

Boah Leute!


----------



## maikblack2011 (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur der Gamestar glauben?
> 
> Nur weil die PC Games Call of Duty gut bewertet(zurecht!) was dieser ganze EA haufen nicht leiden kann? PC Games testet weningstens noch neutral.


 
Neutral?Bei BF3 wurde nach den kleinnsten Fehler gesucht zB. ob man alle Lichter ausschießen kann usw.
Und hier?
Naja was solls.Ich bin weder BF3 Fanboy noch CoD aber das der Test unter dem durchschnitt liegt und alles an negativen Punkten runtergspielt wird ist fakt.


----------



## stawacz (8. November 2011)

lass doch den CoD-kids ihren spaß....jeder der noch ganz gerade in der birne is,wird feststellen das schrott,oh ups,,ich meine natürlich, kotz,,,ach mist aber jetzt,,CoD der letzte mist is,mit ner grafikengine die aussieht wie auf der PS2.

ich könnt mich so bepissen vor lachen wenn ich dran denk das es echt deppen gibt die einen solchen rotz zocken


----------



## Cornholio04 (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> naja auf dein niveau will ich mich nicht ablassen


 Dürfte auch schwer fallen da Du ja schon im Keller sitzt... 
Da Du immer das Argument "gekauft" anbringst, Gegenfrage: Bezahlt Activision Dich für deine Hetzkampagne gegen jegliche CoD-Kritik hier in jedem Thread? Mal ehrlich, hier von irgendeinem Level von Niveau zu sprechen, wenn jeder zweite Beitrag von Dir in diesem Thread ist in dem jeder Kritiker deines neuen Lieblingsspiels gebasht wird und immer wieder erwähnt werden muss, dass Gamestar bis zum Hals in EAs Arsch steckt... da passt was nicht zusammen. Deshalb troll Dich doch endlich zurück auf deine Lieblingswebsite, die da lautet... oha wer hätts gedacht: callofdutyseries.de. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bora (8. November 2011)

I'm an enemy tooo .... boring booring... ooooh.
RANK UP!

Master Sergant SHooter Person!

BLOODY SCREEN! *sooo reaaal*

boooring boooring.

RANK UP!

Master Sergant Super Shooter Person to the Max!

GÄÄ'ÄÄÄÄHN!

Shooter ohne Destruction System rühre ich nicht mehr an


----------



## Dab0 (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> ich sagte doch die gamestar wird bezahlt...


 junge junge denk mal genau drüber nach vielleicht erkennst du ja dann deinen fehler....
aber ich erklärs dir mal gamestar kritisiert cod  5? 6?(wie auch immer) "lauter"(die vergeben immer noch gute wertung für den moorhuhnklon) als die pcgames und darum wurden sie von ea gekauft!?dann wär ja der umkehrschluss pcgames hat was auch immer auf oder hingehalten für act/bliz !?
aber was will man von fanboys erwarten..
und nein ich bin kein fan von bf3


----------



## facopse (8. November 2011)

Wie sehr ich die Zeiten vermisse, in denen man noch vergeblich nach dem Lösungsweg gesucht hat und Spiele anspruchsvoll waren.
Insbesondere Call of Duty ist in meinen Augen nichts weiter als ein interaktiver Hollywood-Film, in dem der Spieler nichts weiter zu tun hat, als gemäß dem Kompass zu laufen und das Fadenkreuz auf Gegner zu lenken. Langweilig!

Heutzutage zählen in Videospielen offenbar nur noch die Gefühle, cool, unbesiegbar, übermenschlich usw. zu sein und nicht mehr das Erfolgserlebnis, ein schwieriges Rätsel gelöst oder einen Level absolviert zu haben.
Klar, denn dafür ist der Frustfaktor zu hoch und es laufen einem die Kunden davon, die es nicht gewohnt sind, hin und wieder zu versagen, ihren Verstand einzusetzen oder geduldig nach der Lösung zu suchen.
Und dieser Kundenkreis ist (insbesondere in den USA) besonders groß.

Ich finde es wirklich traurig und auch bedenklich, dass Spiele wie Call of Duty Höchstwertungen erhalten und es dagegen bspw. bei Duke Nukem Forever 50er Wertungen hagelt.
Tja - es passt eben nun mal nicht in das Schema der heutigen Call of Duty Generation: Dumm spielt gut.


----------



## billy336 (8. November 2011)

lasst die games doch einfach nebeneinander stehen. bf hat (höchstwahrscheinlich) mit abstand den besseres MP und COD den besseren SP. was wollt ihr? ist die grafik zu gut wird gemeckert, weils ruckelt, istse zu schlecht wirkt gemeckert, weils shice aussieht. ich persönlich werde mir bf3 holen, aber nicht, weil ich das game insgesamt "besser" finde, sondern weil ich mehr auf MP stehe als auf eine sp-kampagne


----------



## pucc (8. November 2011)

da hast du wohl recht... Facopse! gibt es denn überhaupt noch akltuelle spiele mit einem gameover bildschirm... mir würde Binding of Isaac einfallen^^


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> aso darf man von CoD kein Fan sein?


 
Darf man schon, nur... 

Ich habe mir den Thread mal ein wenig durchgelesen. Und ich sehe anhand deiner Kommentare, dass du nicht fähig bist, einzusehen, dass CoD seit dem vierten Teil (Modern Warfare) stupides Schießbudengeballer ist und keinerlei Neuerungen mit sich bringt. 

Ich gestehe ein, dass CoD an sich kein schlechtes Spiel ist. Die Entwickler haben rein handwerklich alles richtig gemacht. Es spricht die Masse an, es läuft flüssig und die Inszenierung ist Bombe. Dein Argument, dass man in diesen 5-6 Stunden was geboten bekommt, ist auch richtig. Aber jetzt kommt das Aber: 

Die Technik ist altbacken. Activision hat genügend Kohle, um eine neue Engine zu entwickeln, die wesentlich besser aussehen kann und dabei noch flüssig auf Konsolen laufen könnte. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Entwickler in der Lage sind, weitläufigere Level zu kreieren und eine bessere KI zu entwickeln. Tun sie aber nicht. Beides - fortschrittliche Technik und KI - sind nicht vorhanden. Schießbuden-Schlauchlevel reihen sich aneinander und die angepriesenen Höhepunkte basieren lediglich auf Explosionen, zerstören und Action, die irgendwann langweilt und die man in jedem CoD-Teil davor schon gesehen hat. Die Story ist im übrigen einfach nur hirn- und anspruchslos. 
CoD lebt einzig und allein von seiner Inszenierung, die aber mittlerweile keinerlei Höhepunkte bietet. 

Ein Höhepunkt war in CoD4-MW beispielsweise die Explosion der Atombomde, der Tschernobyl-Level und das Ende. Mw2 bot unnötige Szenen, die auf Krawall gebürstet sind und MW3? Nun denn...wird nicht anders sein. Warum? Verkaufszahlen der bisherigen CoD-Teile. Warum was ändern ,wenn sich die Vorgänger gut verkauften? Leider... 

Ein Shooter braucht an sich keine echten Neuerungen. Aber CoD braucht Veränderungen. In meinen Augen überwiegen die negativen Kritikpunkte einfach. Und das sage ich nicht als BF3-Fanboy, sondern als neutraler Spieler, der generell versucht, so objektiv wie möglich zu bleiben und der Battlefield 3 nicht einmal angerührt hat. CoD ist kein schlechtes Spiel, um zwischendurch mal zu ballern. Aber für 60 Euro erwarte ich doch mehr, als stupides Geballer. Für 20 oder 30 Euro würde ich es mir antun, aber nicht für das doppelte. Schon gar nicht, wenn JEDES Jahr ein neues CoD auf den Markt geworfen wird.


----------



## knarfe1000 (8. November 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Klar, die Grafikengine ist nich mehr ganz taufrisch,



Der Euphemismus des Jahrhunderts.


----------



## knarfe1000 (8. November 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Klar ist es nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll - aber das ist Stirb langsam auch nicht und trotzdem zieh ich mir die Filme jedes Jahr zu Weihnachten rein und zähle sie zu den absoluten Klassikern des Action-Genres.


 
Sei mir nicht böse, aber "Stirb langsam" mit diesem Machwerk zu vergleichen, versetzt mich in Rage.


----------



## Flo66R6 (8. November 2011)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> einen lächerlichen test wirste bei gamestar finden. das ließt man nur bezahl mich EA bezahl mich.  Denn die Signleplayer kampagne von BF3 ist wirklich nur langweilig.


 
Ansichtssache. Mich hat die Singleplayer Kampagne von BF3 sehr gut unterhalten. Speziell die "Schauspielerische Leistung" im Verhör hat mir ausgesprochen gut gefallen. BF3 ist gute Shooter Kost mit Referenz- Grafik (auch ein Crysis stinkt dagegen völlig ab), toller Inszenierung und gelungener Abwechslung im Gameplay und den Schauplätzen. Nur die teilweise recht bemüht wirkenden und damit etwas nervigen KI-Scripte (uihh, so gefährlich hier, laaangsam zur Türe, noch ne gefühlte Minute rumstehen und dann Eintreten...) sowie die zahlreichen Quick Time Events fand ich nicht gar so spaßig.

Ansonsten wie gesagt, solide Shooter Kost mit toller Technik.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Yellowbear (8. November 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Ich finde deine beleidigende Art zwar echt nicht angebracht, aber leider ist am Argument an sich was dran. Gamestar scheinen bisher die einzigen zu sein, die einen Test abliefern der was taugt. PCGames hat hier entweder jegliche Objektivität verloren oder es haben ( und ich entschuldige mich von vorne herein für die Verwendung dieses Wortes) MW-Fanboys testen dürfen, die eh an nichts etwas auszusetzen haben. Ein Test ist natürlich immer subjektiv und von der eigenen Meinung beeinflusst. Aber was taugt eine Spiele Zeitschrift, die jeden Serienableger (scheinbar) pauschal mit 90+ bewertet? Es ist ein gutes Spiel, daran zweifel ich nicht. Aber es ist keine 91. Wo legt Ihr denn da noch die Messlatte an? Kommt bei euch keiner auf die Idee, den Test vielleicht auch mal von einem absoluten Kritiker der Serie oder solcher Spiele im Generellen, mit testen zu lassen um eine differinziertere Meinung von mindestens zwei Redakteuren zu erhalten?
> 
> ...  kurzum, die Integrität der PCGames leidet massiv unter solch einem Testergebnis. 91 ist verdammt nochmal zu viel und unter anbetracht berechtigter Kritkipunkte einfach nicht angebracht. Würde dieses Spiel unter einem anderen Namen erscheinen, würde man ihm manche Dinge wie Schlauchlevels, Gegnerschwemme bis zum Erreichen eines Punktes, eher mäßige Grafik, zu schwach differenzierte Schwierigkeitsgrade etc. ankreiden und definitiv nicht, aller Dinge zum trotz 91 Punkte geben.
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere einfach mal diesen Post von Cornholio04, weil er mir so gut gefallen hat.
Schon seltsam, warum Gamestar so kritisch und PC Games so euphorisch wertet.


----------



## knarfe1000 (8. November 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Bezahlt Activision Dich für deine Hetzkampagne gegen jegliche CoD-Kritik hier in jedem Thread?


 
Je mehr Posts von Darknomis ich lese, desto mehr bin ich tatsächlich davon überzeugt. Wäre ja keine wirklich neue Methode der Publisher.

Übrigens wird die Wertung von GS gar nicht schlecht ausfallen. Wohl im 80er Bereich, und damit kann sich MW3 mehr als glücklich schätzen.


----------



## billy336 (8. November 2011)

ich persönlich (das sieht vielleicht jeder anders) verlange von meiner PC-Game-Test-Zeitschrift, dass sie jedes spiel für sich gesehen behandelt, ohne daran zu denken, ob es einen vorgänger gab,was der schon geboten hatte. ich will wissen, wie gut das game im vergleich zu ALLEN momentan auf dem markt existierenden games ist. mir bringt es nichts, wenn ich noch nie einen cod gespielt habe, bei mw3 eine wertung von vielleicht 73% zu sehen, weil "sich zum vorgänger kaum was getan hat"


----------



## Yellowbear (8. November 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> ich persönlich (das sieht vielleicht jeder anders) verlange von meiner PC-Game-Test-Zeitschrift, dass sie jedes spiel für sich gesehen behandelt, ohne daran zu denken, ob es einen vorgänger gab,was der schon geboten hatte. ich will wissen, wie gut das game im vergleich zu ALLEN momentan auf dem markt existierenden games ist. mir bringt es nichts, wenn ich noch nie einen cod gespielt habe, bei mw3 eine wertung von vielleicht 73% zu sehen, weil "sich zum vorgänger kaum was getan hat"


 
Da könnte man allerdings wiederum erwidern, dass der Großteil der Käufer bereits die Vorgänger gespielt hat und meine Meinung nach ein Test folglich auch auf die Mehrheit zugeschnitten sein sollte.
Das menschliche Gehirn langweilt sich bei Wiederholungen irgendwann, dass sollte beim Spielspaß schon berücksichtigt werden (Dieser Post ist nicht explizit auf MW3 bezogen).


----------



## Lordex (8. November 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wenn du dich nicht von dem Hype hast  anstecken lassen hättest, hättest du es nicht nötig hier CoD  (ungespielt) runterzuputzen und zu betonen wie schlecht das Spiel doch  im Gegensatz zu BF3 sei, und nebenbei noch die CoD Spieler zu beleidigen


 

Das mein lieber, hätte ich auch durchaus OHNE den Hype getan! Naja....CoD Fanboys halt....



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> ich sagte doch die gamestar wird bezahlt...




Die Frage ist doch eher, wie dumm kann man sein? Die Gamestar bewertet schlechter als PC Games aber GAMESTAR wird bezahlt? Finde den Fehler, man wieviel dummheit steckt denn in Dir bitte?


Ach ja, weisst du was ein EDIT Button ist? Nein....nun dann würde ich Dir empfehlen ma den ECDL dringend nachzuholen?!



stawacz schrieb:


> lass doch den CoD-kids ihren spaß....jeder der  noch ganz gerade in der birne is,wird feststellen das schrott,oh  ups,,ich meine natürlich, kotz,,,ach mist aber jetzt,,CoD der letzte  mist is,mit ner grafikengine die aussieht wie auf der PS2.
> 
> ich könnt mich so bepissen vor lachen wenn ich dran denk das es echt deppen gibt die einen solchen rotz zocken



So siehts leider aus mein guter-.-


----------



## facopse (8. November 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> ich persönlich (das sieht vielleicht jeder anders) verlange von meiner PC-Game-Test-Zeitschrift, dass sie jedes spiel für sich gesehen behandelt, ohne daran zu denken, ob es einen vorgänger gab,was der schon geboten hatte. ich will wissen, wie gut das game im vergleich zu ALLEN momentan auf dem markt existierenden games ist. mir bringt es nichts, wenn ich noch nie einen cod gespielt habe, bei mw3 eine wertung von vielleicht 73% zu sehen, weil "sich zum vorgänger kaum was getan hat"


 Hätte ich bis heute kein einziges Call of Duty gespielt, würde ich es bevorzugen, wenn eine Spielezeitschrift in Anbetracht der Vorgänger den Nachfolger schlechter bewerten würde.
Denn warum sollte ich für ein Spiel 60 Euro bezahlen, wenn vom wesentlich günstigeren Vorgänger das gleiche Spielerlebnis bekomme?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Das mein lieber, hätte ich auch durchaus OHNE den Hype getan! Naja....CoD Fanboys halt....


 
Warum bin ich ein "Fanboy", wenn ich mich nicht als "dumm" bezeichnen lassen will, weil mir ein bestimmtes Spiel mehr Spaß macht als ein anderes, ähnlich gelagertes  
Man darf ja Kritik üben und CoD ist sicher nicht die Innovation des Jahrhunderts und die Engine ist wie gesagt auch nicht gerade neu, aber so lang man Spaß daran hat ist doch alles ok, oder? Wenns dir nicht gefällt dann spiels halt nicht, zwingt dich niemand dazu.


----------



## Cornholio04 (8. November 2011)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Ich zitiere einfach mal diesen Post von Cornholio04, weil er mir so gut gefallen hat.
> Schon seltsam, warum Gamestar so kritisch und PC Games so euphorisch wertet.


 Danke das hier jemand meine Meinung teilt. Ja es ist durchaus seltsam, dass die gleichen Dinge zwar kritisiert werden aber nur Gamestar scheinbar in der Lage ist dies dann in das Endergebnis einfließen zu lassen anstatt einfach mal drüber hinweg zu sehen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Den Aspekt "gekauft" möchte ich einfach niemandem vorwerfen da man es nicht weiß und es aus Unwissenheit eine sehr delikate und dreiste Unterstellung ist. Ich sehe das auch nicht als der "notwendige Grund" für solch ein Ergebnis, sondern schlicht und ergreifend den "falschen" Tester respektive nur einen Tester und dramatisch zu viel Subjektivität. Wie ich es eben schon vorher erwähnte.
Bitte versucht doch hier wieder zu alter Stärke zurück zu finden.


----------



## d00mfreak (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> Battlefield 1942      2002
> 
> Battlefield Vietnam 2004
> 
> ...


 
Bad Company sowie 1943 ist Konsole only. Wenn das zählt, hat CoD auch gleich mal ein paar Teile mehr.
Außerdem ist 1943 ein 15€-Spiel (soviel kostet ein Mappack bei CoD), Battlefield Heroes ist free to play.

Tja, und wegen Leuten wie dir ist wohl der Begriff "Fremdschämen" erfunden worden...



Darknomis806 schrieb:


> naja auf dein niveau will ich mich nicht ablassen



Bist schon seit Seite eins weit darunter...


----------



## billy336 (8. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> lass doch den CoD-kids ihren spaß....jeder der noch ganz gerade in der birne is,wird feststellen das schrott,oh ups,,ich meine natürlich, kotz,,,ach mist aber jetzt,,CoD der letzte mist is,mit ner grafikengine die aussieht wie auf der PS2.
> 
> ich könnt mich so bepissen vor lachen wenn ich dran denk das es echt deppen gibt die einen solchen rotz zocken


 
sry, aber diese aussage ist für mich einfach nur kindisch, lächerlich und unkonstruktiv. wenn du dich vleicht alleine hinhockst und ne woche lang n pong aus 5 pixeln programmierst ist das vleicht ein "rotz" den nur "deppen" zocken. ich will wissen wie viele, die spieleindustrie bereicherndere mods, levels und games du schon programmiert hast um dir solche kommentare zu erlauben.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (8. November 2011)

Also nach den ganzen Videos, die ich mir von MW3 angesehen habe, frage ich mich auch wirklich, wie der Sound hier (nein, auch anderswo) unter positive Aspekte geraten konnte. Also BF3 klang schon in den Videos phänomenal, MW3 absolut nicht - noch immer nach Plastik. Gibt ja auch schon einige Vergleichsvideos... da muss sich ja irgendwie noch etwas getan haben. Nunja.

Aber:
Ich achte beim Spielen sowieso meist nicht so sehr auf den Sound. Man muss mich schon explizit darauf hinweisen, wenn bei einem Spiel der Sound nicht gut ist, sonst fällt mir das überhaupt nicht auf. Von daher wird mir das beim Spielen von MW3 auch völlig egal sein. Sobald es günstiger ist. Erstmal Skyrim, dann darauf hoffen, dass BF3 doch noch ohne Origin kommt.


----------



## Darknomis806 (8. November 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Dürfte auch schwer fallen da Du ja schon im Keller sitzt...
> Da Du immer das Argument "gekauft" anbringst, Gegenfrage: Bezahlt Activision Dich für deine Hetzkampagne gegen jegliche CoD-Kritik hier in jedem Thread? Mal ehrlich, hier von irgendeinem Level von Niveau zu sprechen, wenn jeder zweite Beitrag von Dir in diesem Thread ist in dem jeder Kritiker deines neuen Lieblingsspiels gebasht wird und immer wieder erwähnt werden muss, dass Gamestar bis zum Hals in EAs Arsch steckt... da passt was nicht zusammen. Deshalb troll Dich doch endlich zurück auf deine Lieblingswebsite, die da lautet... oha wer hätts gedacht: callofdutyseries.de.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja diesen CoD Rassismus kann man langsam nicht mehr akzeptieren und mein Gott wenn du die Fresse aufreist denkst du das sich jeder deinen scheiß anhören will? Nein! Und wieso reagierst du so übertrieben und wenn jemand was gegen die Gamestar sagt und wenn du die Homepage der Gamestar die letzten monate verfolgt hättest wüsstest du um was es geht.

Machst hier einen auf Etepetete und was ich fürne lieblingshp hab kann dir doch egal sein oder meckerst da jetzt auch noch rum? 




*
*

*
*


----------



## theNDY (8. November 2011)

Jedem das seine, mir das meiste  wer es direkt bei Release spielen will, bitteschön. Ich habe mir erst BF3 gekauft und in drei Tagen kommt Skyrim ... es wäre arg schwachsinnig wenn ich mir jetzt noch ein drittes Spiel kaufe und es im Schrank vermodern lasse weil ich eigentlich ausgelastet genug bin 

Abwarten und Tee trinken ist die Divise, ich warte bis einige akkurate Meinungen aus der Community online sind bevor ich noch einmal den Fehler mache und Spielemagazinen 100%igen Glauben schenke (91% SP oO)


----------



## pepperbrooks (8. November 2011)

für mich ist dieses spiel nicht mehr als ein totale überteuerter DLC.


----------



## stawacz (8. November 2011)

theNDY schrieb:


> Jedem das seine, mir das meiste  wer es direkt bei Release spielen will, bitteschön. Ich habe mir erst BF3 gekauft und in drei Tagen kommt Skyrim ... es wäre arg schwachsinnig wenn ich mir jetzt noch ein drittes Spiel kaufe und es im Schrank vermodern lasse weil ich eigentlich ausgelastet genug bin
> 
> Abwarten und Tee trinken ist die Divise, ich warte bis einige akkurate Meinungen aus der Community online sind bevor ich noch einmal den Fehler mache und Spielemagazinen 100%igen Glauben schenke (91% SP oO)


 

jaaa das problem kenn ich  ich sollte mich klonen lassen,das ich auch wirklich alles spielen kann


----------



## Cornholio04 (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> Naja diesen CoD Rassismus kann man langsam nicht mehr akzeptieren und mein Gott wenn du die Fresse aufreist denkst du das sich jeder deinen scheiß anhören will? Ne also


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Starke Argumentation die Du da mittlerweile an den Tag legst. Wie haben den Troll in die Ecke getrieben und jetzt versucht er zu beißen 
Und um mal zu deinem "Rassismus" was zu sagen, ich habe in keinster Weise MW3 schlecht gemacht. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass eine 91 nicht objektiv bewertet ist. Mir geht es hier um das Urteil der PCGames, nicht darum ob CoD nun scheiße oder gut ist. Ich denke übrigens darüber nach es mir zu kaufen wenn ich mit Skyrim durch bin. "Was, wie kann das denn sein?" fragst Du Dich? -Ich finde das es trotz der überbewertung ein gutes Spiel ist und da ich seit CoD4( Welches ich auch toll fand *whooooot* ) keinen Kriegsshooter mehr hatte und mir EA, BF3 durch Origin verleidet hat, werde ich es mir wahrscheinlich kaufen. 
Jetz hab ich dem Troll auch noch die Nahrung genommen... nun wird er in der Ecke verhungern.


----------



## Flo66R6 (8. November 2011)

Sehe ich das eigentlich richtig, dass Black Ops mit Modern Warfare 1 - 3 so gar nichts zu tun hat und komplett eigenständig ist? Ich frage nur deswegen weil ich ja vielleicht doch irgendwann einmal alle 3 (bzw. 4) Singleplayer Kampagnen quasi in einem Rutsch spielen möchte (sofern es MW2 und MW3 mal zu je 5 EUR auf Steam geben sollte).

Ein wenig Popcorn zwischendurch mundet ja doch ab und an ganz gut. Bis es soweit ist vertreibe ich mir die Zeit allerdings lieber mit BF3 und Skyrim.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## DoctorxB4sHx (8. November 2011)

Best shooter 2011 is: MW3 
so ein hammer mega geiles Spiel
mag BF auch aber MW3 gefällt mir besser
so und jetzt kann das flamen beginnen!!!


----------



## Crizpy (8. November 2011)

Ach hier sind alle Battlefield Fanboys...Jungs wo wart ihr ich hab euch bei den Battlefield 3 Artikeln gesucht aber da war leider kein Fanboy stattdessen kommt ihr hierher und gebt ein unnötiges Kommentar ab über ein Spiel das ihr noch nicht mal gespielt habt?
Wow sehr erwachsen finde ich das....spielt erst mal 2-3 Stunden MW3 dann könnt ihr diskutieren.
Aber solang euer Hirn noch von Grafik geprägt ist könnt ihr nichts gescheites kommentieren also hört auf über MW3 zu labern und geht zu euren besten Freund Origin und lasst euch von ihm schön die IP klauen und sonstige Infos, dann müsst ihr noch auf Battlelog und auf Quick Match klicken und dann meine kleinen Meckerer spielt ihr schön BF3 und spielt euch eure Frust weg das MW3 mehr verkauft wird als BF3.

Das wars von mir ich geh jetzt Counterstrike zocken......(das auch seit 11 Jahren die gleiche SourceEngine benutzt oder Minecraft, dass zeigt das Gameplay zählt und nicht die Grafik)


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. November 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Ansichtssache. Mich hat die Singleplayer Kampagne von BF3 sehr gut unterhalten. Speziell die "Schauspielerische Leistung" im Verhör hat mir ausgesprochen gut gefallen.


 
Ich mochte die BF Kampagne auch nicht wirklich. Die Cutscenes waren zwar wirklich gut gemacht, auch die Synchro war gute Arbeit, aber es war einfach eine Gegnerwelle nach der anderen. Da fand ich die Kampagne von MoH (2010) wesentlich besser und angenehmer, weil man ein einfacher Soldat im "normalen" Krieg war. 
Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich die CoD-Kampagne für mind. genauso schlecht. Seit Teil 4 bezieht CoD seine Spannung aus idiotischen Momenten wie das Massaker am Flughafen oder der eigene Tod. Und jeder CoD-Teil endet gleich, seit Teil 4. Charakter fast tot, kann aber den Boss noch umnieten. Wow. Und die Gegnerwellen. Gegnerwellen ÜBERALL. Was zum Teufel. Die MW3 kampagne hätte ca. die gleiche Wertung verdient wie BF3. maximal.

Lustig ist übrigens auch, dass der Tester letztes Jahr schon BO getestet und mit 90% bewertet hat, BF damals aber auch deutlich weniger bekam.


----------



## Ds2711 (8. November 2011)

Der Singleplayer mag vielleicht schön und gut sein Aber! für das Spiel dann 60 € zu verlangen und das für Spec-Ops und die Kampagne ist meiner Meinung nach eine Frechheit weil der Mp hat sich seit MW2 kaum verändert.
wer sich MW3 nur wegen dem Mp kauft, schmeißt meiner Ansicht nach sein Geld weg 
Ich mein wie kann ein Spiel bis zum release des nächsten Teil gleich viel kosten außer Geldgier fällt mir da nix ein
Ich werde mir höchstwahrscheinlich Bf3 holen weil ich finde dass das Spiel das Geld wert ist 
-bessere Grafik
-besserer Sound
-längerer Spielspaß und anspruchsvolleres Spiel 

aber das soll nicht zeigen dass ich CoD nicht mag , ich werde mir das Spiel sicher von einem meiner Freunde ausborgen aber da ich ws nach einer woche keinen Spaß mehr an dem Spiel haben werde was bei den vorherigen Teilen der Fall war werde ich 100% keine 60 € dafür ausgeben !!

Das ist meine Meinung dazu ,
das heißt nicht dass es so ist 

mfg Denis (:


----------



## knarfe1000 (8. November 2011)

Seltsam, dass man anscheinend gleich als BF3-Fanboy gilt, wenn man Kritik an MW3 bzw. an dieser vollkommen übertriebenen Wertung übt.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. November 2011)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Seltsam, dass man anscheinend gleich als BF3-Fanboy gilt, wenn man Kritik an MW3 bzw. an dieser vollkommen übertriebenen Wertung übt.



Ist wie mit Apple-Kritik


----------



## Darknomis806 (8. November 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dein studetentengefassel nervst langsam. das urteil der pc games kannst du nicht verstehen weil du das Game noch garnicht durchgezockt hast  ! Probieren geht über studieren 
Wie sauer du bist, dass angeblich jedes CoD ne 90+ Wertung gibt ist doch schon Beweis genug dafür das du hier jetzt einen auf friedlich machen willst. Du magst CoD eindeutig nicht und hetzt indirekt dagegen . Geh am besten zur Gamestar, da finden Trolle ihre Zuflucht .
 Interessant ist nur das das Schwester Magazin Gamepro MW3 93% gegeben hat  nur Gamestar kackt wieder rum obwohl sie beide die gleiche Version  getestet haben. Schon komisch..... Außerdem schonmal aufgefallen wie krass Bf3 auf der seite hervorgehoben wird? Jaja neutrale meinungen zu pc spielen *hust*


----------



## kamelle (8. November 2011)

Weder habe ich das Spiel gekauft, noch werde ich es mir kaufen...
Nimmt man allerdings alle Vorberichte, Videos und Aüßerungen zu diesem Spiel zusammen, erscheinen 91% für die Kampagne mehr als fraglich und vor allem unglaubwürdig.
Ein Spiel mit alter Technik und blöder KI bekommt 91%? Ernsthaft? Erscheint mir als eine unseriöse und unglaubwürdige Wertung...

just my 2 cents...


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> dein studetentengefassel nervst langsam. das urteil der pc games kannst du nicht verstehen weil du das Game noch garnicht durchgezockt hast  !


 
Klar kann er das Game schon durchgezockt haben. Seit ner Woche findet man Let's plays bzw. spielszenen (das Ende usw) auf Youtube. Wirklich sehr schön inszeniert worden, wie Price den Makarov erdrosselt. Nett anzusehen, aber kaufen würde ich das Spiel für sowas nicht. Ich überspringe lieber die ganzen Gegnerwellen und springe von einer interessanten Stelle zur nächsten, wie beim Porno.


----------



## PCG_Vader (8. November 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Danke das hier jemand meine Meinung teilt. Ja  es ist durchaus seltsam, dass die gleichen Dinge zwar kritisiert werden  aber nur Gamestar scheinbar in der Lage ist dies dann in das  Endergebnis einfließen zu lassen anstatt einfach mal drüber hinweg zu  sehen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Den Aspekt "gekauft" möchte ich  einfach niemandem vorwerfen da man es nicht weiß und es aus Unwissenheit  eine sehr delikate und dreiste Unterstellung ist. Ich sehe das auch  nicht als der "notwendige Grund" für solch ein Ergebnis, sondern  schlicht und ergreifend den "falschen" Tester respektive nur einen  Tester und dramatisch zu viel Subjektivität. Wie ich es eben schon  vorher erwähnte.



Einen Gutteil der Wertungsunterschiede kommen hier auch durch unterschiedliche Testsysteme und Philosophien zustande. Wir bewerten beispielsweise den Umfang nicht direkt, da wir der Meinung sind: ein dreistündiger Orgasmus ist besser als 100 Stunden Langeweile. Die Gamestar hat hingegen das Wertungskriterium Umfang (wertet hier allerdings imho nicht schlüssig - BF3 SP und MW3 haben den selben Wert, obwohl letzterer etwa eine Stunde länger läuft und durch die solo spielbaren Spec-Ops-Missionen noch zusätzlichen Umfang bietet ...).
Ansonsten kann man vorzüglich drüber streiten (wie man in diesem Thread ja auch sieht), ob man eine jährlich erscheinende Serie trotz gleichbleibender oder sogar steigender Qualität plötzlich schlechter bewertet aufgrund einer subjektiv empfundenen Abnutzung. Das halte ich für Blödsinn - wer einem Modern Warfare 2 (das ich für überbewertet halte) damals eine herausragende Wertung gegeben hat, der kann imho heute dem besseren MW3 doch keine schlechtere Wertung geben - sorry, aber da seh ich keinen Sinn drin, dem überlegenen Produkt eine deutlich niedrigere Wertung zu geben.



facopse schrieb:


> Wie sehr ich die Zeiten vermisse, in denen man  noch vergeblich nach dem Lösungsweg gesucht hat und Spiele anspruchsvoll  waren.
> Insbesondere Call of Duty ist in meinen Augen nichts weiter als ein  interaktiver Hollywood-Film, in dem der Spieler nichts weiter zu tun  hat, als gemäß dem Kompass zu laufen und das Fadenkreuz auf Gegner zu  lenken. Langweilig!


 
Statt diese Zeiten zu vermissen, solltest du vielleicht lieber die Augen aufmachen und die Spiele zocken, die soetwas auch heute noch bieten. Klar gab es eine Verlagerung hin zum Mainstream und zur Simplizität, aber die fand bei allen Medien mit zunehmender Popularität statt und bedeutete in keinem Fall, dass die jeweiligen Vertreter abseits des Mainstreams komplett vertrieben wurden.
Und genau das gilt eben auch für CoD. CoD ist im SP nichts weiter als ein interaktiver Hollywoodfilm? Richtig, aber ein gottverdammt guter. Und wer bist du, dass du dir ein Urteil erlaubst, ob solch ein Spielprinzip langweilig oder lobenswert ist - nur anhand deiner persönlichen Meinung? Ich privat und subjektiv spiele auch lieber Skyrim, Batman und Limbo - aber ich erkenne auch die Reize eines CoD an und bewerte nach möglichst objektivem Maßstab, dass dieser Titel innerhalb seines Reviers ein Ausnahmespiel darstellt und seinen Konkurrenten mit unglaublicher Konstanz zeigt, wo der Hammer hängt.


----------



## Chriss8185 (8. November 2011)

lol ist eh gefuscht würden wie immer


----------



## PTL88 (8. November 2011)

wo ist mw3 ? 
warum zeigt ihr denn dauernd fotos und so , von mw2 ?


----------



## smartcarpa (8. November 2011)

hab seit mw2 die cod reihe sehr kritisch beobachtet
ich muss sagen mw3 ist das beste cod seit cod4 es macht unglaublich viel spass dieses game zu zocken. genau das hab ich mir unter einem mw2 nachfolger vorgestellt nur das es dass um längen schlägt


----------



## Harf (8. November 2011)

wieso sollte das gefuscht sein? Die Kampagne ist unübertreffbar, Augen aufmachen und nicht nur rumheulen" wääh das hat aber diegleiche Grafik *schniff schniff* "


----------



## varonn (8. November 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> Ach hier sind alle Battlefield Fanboys...Jungs wo wart ihr ich hab euch bei den Battlefield 3 Artikeln gesucht aber da war leider kein Fanboy stattdessen kommt ihr hierher und gebt ein unnötiges Kommentar ab über ein Spiel das ihr noch nicht mal gespielt habt?
> Wow sehr erwachsen finde ich das....spielt erst mal 2-3 Stunden MW3 dann könnt ihr diskutieren.
> Aber solang euer Hirn noch von Grafik geprägt ist könnt ihr nichts gescheites kommentieren also hört auf über MW3 zu labern und geht zu euren besten Freund Origin und lasst euch von ihm schön die IP klauen und sonstige Infos, dann müsst ihr noch auf Battlelog und auf Quick Match klicken und dann meine kleinen Meckerer spielt ihr schön BF3 und spielt euch eure Frust weg das MW3 mehr verkauft wird als BF3.
> 
> Das wars von mir ich geh jetzt Counterstrike zocken......(das auch seit 11 Jahren die gleiche SourceEngine benutzt oder Minecraft, dass zeigt das Gameplay zählt und nicht die Grafik)



wie alle die minus geben alles sich voll die kack noobs das die neidisch sind weil cod tausend mal besser ist als der gammel shotter bf 3


----------



## MrCry3Angel (8. November 2011)

Das Spiel ist Super! 
Meiner Meinung der beste Teil der CoD Reihe!
spiele es seit gestern und kann nur sagen UNBEDINGT kaufen das Spiel ist si End-geil 
alleine Die Map "Outpost" ist ja mal die geilste Winter Map die ich jemal gesehen hab ^_^ Mein Winter ist gerettet.


----------



## knarfe1000 (8. November 2011)

varonn schrieb:


> wie alle die minus geben alles sich voll die kack noobs das die neidisch sind weil cod tausend mal besser ist als der gammel shotter bf 3



Der typische COD-Spieler...


----------



## Reisfisch (8. November 2011)

Gibts eig schon Berichte über den Multiplayer?
Hat ja wieder Dedicated server oder?


----------



## Bonobo (8. November 2011)

PTL88 schrieb:


> wo ist mw3 ?
> warum zeigt ihr denn dauernd fotos und so , von mw2 ?


 

geh BF3 zocken bis origin deinen PC gehackt hat unn er automatisch runterfährt
dann geh tetris zocken


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. November 2011)

http://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-3/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-3

Metacritic 2.2


----------



## Lordex (8. November 2011)

Bonobo schrieb:


> geh BF3 zocken bis origin deinen PC gehackt hat unn er automatisch runterfährt
> dann geh tetris zocken


 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach ma Fresse halten....


----------



## Moorhuhnfreak (8. November 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Das halte ich für Blödsinn - wer einem Modern Warfare 2 (das ich für überbewertet halte) damals eine herausragende Wertung gegeben hat, der kann imho heute dem besseren MW3 doch keine schlechtere Wertung geben - sorry, aber da seh ich keinen Sinn drin, dem überlegenen Produkt eine deutlich niedrigere Wertung zu geben.



Nach dieser Begründug wären wir bald bei den 100 Punkten angelangt. Denn wenn man einer neuen Version immer eine bessere Wertung gibt als die alte, weils sie nun halt besser als die vorherige Version ist, so ist man irgendwann an der Höchstpunktzahl angelangt.....irgendiwe ein sinnloses Wertungssystem...


----------



## Bonobo (8. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> http://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-3/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-3
> 
> Metacritic 2.2


 
userscore 2.2
genau wie hier viel schlechter.
aber die aufgeklärten und durchaus fairen und unvorteilsbehafteten BF3-fanboys zerstören ja nicht durch gefälschte bewertungen das ergebnis, da unter anderem auch der bestätigungscode für die MW3 version in eigenbesitz verlangt wird und so hundertprozentig sichergestellt werden kann, das alle die ihre meinung sagen, auch fundiertes grundwissen besitzen.

netter versuch.


----------



## MdominiqueX (8. November 2011)

Wie ich am lachen bin... So langsam müsste dieses "CoD Spieler vs Bf3 Spieler" doch mal ein Ende finden oder? 
Hat schon seinen Grund warum Mw3 hohe positive Bewertungen bekommt. Weil es eben auch ein Klasse Game ist, und das es Mw2 ähnelt ist doch mehr als verständlich, es ist eine gemeinsame Spielreihe!
Und jetzt hört endlich mal mit diesem nervenden Mw3 vs Bf3 auf!!

Ich habe Battlefiel 3 gespielt. Ich interessiere mich aber auch für Modern Warfare 3, vielleicht werde ich es mir auch zulegen.
Was ist nun? Wie nennt man die Gruppe zu der ich jetzt gehöre? Was für Angriffe erwarten mich jetzt? Eventuell welche von CoD *und* Bf3 Spielern?


----------



## Bonobo (8. November 2011)

Moorhuhnfreak schrieb:


> Nach dieser Begründug wären wir bald bei den 100 Punkten angelangt. Denn wenn man einer neuen Version immer eine bessere Wertung gibt als die alte, weils sie nun halt besser als die vorherige Version ist, so ist man irgendwann an der Höchstpunktzahl angelangt.....irgendiwe ein sinnloses Wertungssystem...


 
da steht der besseren version, nicht der neueren. lesen = vorteil = win
überfliegen = haten = fail


----------



## Moorhuhnfreak (8. November 2011)

Bonobo schrieb:


> da steht der besseren version, nicht der neueren. lesen = vorteil = win
> überfliegen = haten = fail


 
Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden. Mir ist klar, dass MW3 anscheinend die bessere Version ist. Aber angenommen, es erscheint immer eine neue Version, welche von nun an die bessere ist. Dann müsste man jeder besseren Version eine noch bessere Wertung geben, was dann zu meinem beschriebenen Problem führt...Eine neue Version muss nicht besser sein, das ist klar, aber sie kann es, dass sich Spiele nun mal meistens weiterentwicklen....und PCG_Vader hat nun mal die sehr gute Wertung unter anderem damit begründet, dass es sinnlos sei einer besseren Version eine schlechtere Wertung zu geben


----------



## Lordex (8. November 2011)

Moorhuhnfreak schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden. Mir ist klar, dass MW3 anscheinend die bessere Version ist. Aber angenommen, es erscheint immer eine neue Version, welche von nun an die bessere ist. Dann müsste man jeder besseren Version eine noch bessere Wertung geben, was dann zu meinem beschriebenen Problem führt...Eine neue Version muss nicht besser sein, das ist klar, aber sie kann es, dass sich Spiele nun mal meistens weiterentwicklen....


 Lass es er kapiert die Logik nich....


----------



## Analgewitter (8. November 2011)

Das ist einfach EPIC!
Wenn ich sage, MW3 ist ziemlich abgekupfert und hat wenig Innovation, bin ich ein BF3 Fanboy. Wenn ich sage, BF3 ist überbewertet und Origin lutscht gewaltig, bin ich ein MW3 Fanboy. 
Ich sage einfach mal beides, freue mich über Skyrim und AC Revelations und bekomme sowieso irgendwann MW und BF, lehne mich zurück und lasse euch weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## knarfe1000 (8. November 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann man vorzüglich drüber streiten (wie man in diesem Thread ja auch sieht), ob man eine jährlich erscheinende Serie trotz gleichbleibender oder sogar steigender Qualität plötzlich schlechter bewertet aufgrund einer subjektiv empfundenen Abnutzung.


 
Bei steigender Qualität nicht. Bei gleichbleibender Qualität sehr wohl. Sonst würden wir heute noch (ausschließlich) Pong spielen, nur weil es einmal Spaß gemacht hat und zeitgemäß war.


----------



## z3ro22 (8. November 2011)

aaaaa spoiler aaaa


----------



## Cornholio04 (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> dein studetentengefassel nervst langsam. das urteil der pc games kannst du nicht verstehen weil du das Game noch garnicht durchgezockt hast  ! Probieren geht über studieren
> Wie sauer du bist, dass angeblich jedes CoD ne 90+ Wertung gibt ist doch schon Beweis genug dafür das du hier jetzt einen auf friedlich machen willst. Du magst CoD eindeutig nicht und hetzt indirekt dagegen . Geh am besten zur Gamestar, da finden Trolle ihre Zuflucht .
> Interessant ist nur das das Schwester Magazin Gamepro MW3 93% gegeben hat  nur Gamestar kackt wieder rum obwohl sie beide die gleiche Version  getestet haben. Schon komisch..... Außerdem schonmal aufgefallen wie krass Bf3 auf der seite hervorgehoben wird? Jaja neutrale meinungen zu pc spielen *hust*


 
Da aller guten Dinge drei sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du machst Dich hier nur noch selbst lächerlich Kleiner. Du legst keinerlei Anstand, Niveau oder geschweige denn Sachlichkeit an den Tag. Du schlägst im Kreise um Dich, gehst auf meine Aussagen garnicht ein sondern schreibst einfach was Dir in den Kram passt. Das ich BF3 nicht besitze und zu MW tendiere wird komplett übergangen, da Du dagegen ja nicht mehr argumentieren könntest... oh moment, wenn Du überhaupt argumentieren könntest. 

Das ein plötzlich freier Tag einen doch wieder mal zu einer Forendiskussion verleiten kann... 

@PCG_Vader: Sie gehen in keiner Weise auf meine Kritikpunkte ein. Warum werden offensichtliche Mängel unter den Tisch fallen gelassen, die bei anderen Titeln jedoch beachtung finden würden? Warum haben Sie alleine getestet, ein bekennender Fan der Serie?  Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass man eine Abnutzung der Serie (ab)werten solle, das halte ich auch für Falsch, Sie sollen einfach das Spiel für sich bewerten.
Ebenso ist Ihr Argument, dass nur weil MW 2 überwertet wurde nun doch MW 3 defintiv besser bewertet werden muss, weil es das bessere Spiel ist( was ich Ihnen auch gerne glaube!), nicht unbedingt das griffigste. Warum kann man MW 3 nicht einfach *normal* bewerten? Sie sagen damit ja, dass man damals einen Fehler begangen hat und nun diesen versucht zu "korrigieren" indem man den nächsten begeht. Zwei Übel heben sich aber nunmal nicht gegenseitig auf. Ich vermisse leider wirklich eine gewisse professionelle Distanz und Objektivität bei der Bewertung, ganz einfach. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass wie schon gesagt, Mängel einfach unter den Teppich gekehrt werden. (Ist nicht bös gemeint und erst recht nicht persönlich, wie gesagt es ist schwierig das nicht persönlich zu nehmen - entschuldigen Sie bitte, ich will das hier nur diskutieren so gut es eben geht übers Internet  ) 

Grüße

Corni


----------



## Farador (8. November 2011)

Ganz ehrlich mir geht dieses Rumgeheule "mimimi BF3 ist besser, mimimi MW3 is besser mimimimi." sowas von auf den Sack. Man kann sich ja nichmal die Kommentare durchlesen ohne jeden Moment kotzen zu müssen. Ich finds gut wenn diskutiert wird, ich hab auch nichts dagegen wenn etwas stärker diskutiert wird aber das hier ist einfach nur sinnloses rumgeflame. Ich versteh nicht warum die Leute hier rummeckern. Mir persönlich gefällt BF (ich sage  BF und nich BF3) eigentlich etwas besser aber ich spiel genauso gern auch mal eine Runde CoD. Wieso muss immer rum geheult werden was besser ist. dem einen gefällt das eine besser dem anderen das andere. Warum kann das keiner akzeptieren. Diese ganzen Fanboy Kiddies gehen mir so auf den Sack. Damit meine ich beide Seiten. Das nervt genauso wie dieses PC kontra Konsole-Gejammere aber das findet man ja zum Glück hauptsächlich auf einer anderen Seite. -.-


----------



## Cornholio04 (8. November 2011)

Farador schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich mir geht dieses Rumgeheule "mimimi BF3 ist besser, mimimi MW3 is besser mimimimi." sowas von auf den Sack. Man kann sich ja nichmal die Kommentare durchlesen ohne jeden Moment kotzen zu müssen. Ich finds gut wenn diskutiert wird, ich hab auch nichts dagegen wenn etwas stärker diskutiert wird aber das hier ist einfach nur sinnloses rumgeflame. Ich versteh nicht warum die Leute hier rummeckern. Mir persönlich gefällt BF (ich sage  BF und nich BF3) eigentlich etwas besser aber ich spiel genauso gern auch mal eine Runde CoD. Wieso muss immer rum geheult werden was besser ist. dem einen gefällt das eine besser dem anderen das andere. Warum kann das keiner akzeptieren. Diese ganzen Fanboy Kiddies gehen mir so auf den Sack. Damit meine ich beide Seiten. Das nervt genauso wie dieses PC kontra Konsole-Gejammere aber das findet man ja zum Glück hauptsächlich auf einer anderen Seite. -.-


Dann liest Du aber auch nur was Du lesen willst. Hier wird durchaus auch auf sachlicher Ebene diskutiert. Die Teilnehmer dieser Diskussion sind daran zu erkennen, dass Sie weder COD noch BF bevorzugen (wollen) sondern hier um den *Test an sich* dikutieren, der wohl vielen( wie auch mir  ) sauer aufstößt.
Ansonsten hast Du schon Recht, hier wird getrollt von Links nach Rechts das einen die Sau grausen könnte. Und ein jeder scheint zu überlesen was er nicht lesen will. Ich habe bisher in keinem Post MW schlecht gemacht, besonders positiv hervor gehoben oder das gleiche mit BF 3 gemacht. Es reicht aus, dass ich den Test kritisiere und schon kriegt man wahlweise ein rotes Armband mit Kreuzchen oder ein weißes mit Sternchen umgebunden... wer welches trägt darfst Du Dir aussuchen  
Ich weiß das war ein makaberer Spruch und hilft sicher nicht das hier einzudämmen, aber ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen.

Grüße 

Corni


----------



## vogelpommes (8. November 2011)

LOOOOLL, Bf3 is doch VIEL besser ihr SPASSTEN. 91 für diesen Müll LOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## jan8442 (8. November 2011)

Wie zum Teufel kann das eine 90er Bewertung bekommen, (nein ich bin kein Bf3 Fanboy)
aber ein Spielprinzip das 4 Jahre alt ist mit kaum Verbesserungen eine 90er Wertung.
Alle eingekauft!!!


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. November 2011)

Ich heize die Diskussion noch etwas an, mit bildlichem Material. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reisfisch (8. November 2011)

XD

Passt inzwischen leider aber zu beiden Spielen
Bei Bad Company 2 war das noch anderst
Zitat Dice: "Wir werden NIEMALS Geld für Maps verlangen" jaja...back to karkand...


----------



## facopse (8. November 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Statt diese Zeiten zu vermissen, solltest du vielleicht lieber die Augen aufmachen und die Spiele zocken, die soetwas auch heute noch bieten. Klar gab es eine Verlagerung hin zum Mainstream und zur Simplizität, aber die fand bei allen Medien mit zunehmender Popularität statt und bedeutete in keinem Fall, dass die jeweiligen Vertreter abseits des Mainstreams komplett vertrieben wurden.
> Und genau das gilt eben auch für CoD. CoD ist im SP nichts weiter als ein interaktiver Hollywoodfilm? Richtig, aber ein gottverdammt guter. Und wer bist du, dass du dir ein Urteil erlaubst, ob solch ein Spielprinzip langweilig oder lobenswert ist - nur anhand deiner persönlichen Meinung? Ich privat und subjektiv spiele auch lieber Skyrim, Batman und Limbo - aber ich erkenne auch die Reize eines CoD an und bewerte nach möglichst objektivem Maßstab, dass dieser Titel innerhalb seines Reviers ein Ausnahmespiel darstellt und seinen Konkurrenten mit unglaublicher Konstanz zeigt, wo der Hammer hängt.



So wie es aussieht, sollte ich mal meinen Standpunkt etwas konkretisieren.
Auch, wenn ich nach anderen Spielen Ausschau halte, sehe ich immer wieder Elemente, die das Spiel in gewisser Hinsicht "casualisieren". Beispielsweise gibt es nur noch wenige Shooter ohne Selbstregeneration, Endlosgegnerwellen, tonnenweise Munition, überflüssige Hilfen wie Highlighting wichtiger Objekte und dem Hinweis, welche Taste zu drücken ist, exzessive Nutzung von Scripts usw.. Es gibt kaum noch Rätsel, Labyrinthe oder schwierige Endbosse. Klar gibt es hier und da eine Ausnahme, aber davon gibt es meiner Meinung nach schlicht und ergreifend zu wenige.
Natürlich verändern sich Medien im Laufe der Zeit. Aber die Änderungen, die man in den letzten Jahren beobachten konnte, sind ganz eindeutig mit dem Wort "Casualisierung" zu beschreiben.
Was ich allgemein damit sagen möchte: Selbst Spiele abseits des Mainstreams sind meiner Ansicht nach in den meisten Fällen im Vergleich zu Titeln, die Anfang / Mitte des letzten Jahrzehnts populär waren (bspw. Half-Life 2, Far Cry, XIII, Prey, Halo, Quake 4) noch immer zu vereinfacht. Hier beziehe ich mich explizit Shooter, andere Genres sind aber natürlich auch betroffen.

Mein Urteil, CoD sei langweilig, bezog sich lediglich auf das Gefühl, das ich persönlich beim Spielen von Call of Duty empfinde. Sorry, wenn ich das missverständlich rüber gebracht habe.

Sicher ist Call of Duty als "Hollywood-Spiel" ein Ultrakracher. Ich möchte aber keine Filme spielen, sondern Spiele. Selbstverständlich haben auch "Hollywood-Spiele" ihre Daseinsberechtigung, schließlich finden sie nicht umsonst so einen großen Anklang. Mein Problem ist aber, dass die Orientierung der Spieleindustrie an Hollywood immer weiter zunimmt. Spiele, die mehr mit einem Spiel als mit einem Film gemein haben und / oder unter anderem auf die  o. g. Punkte verzichten, werden immer seltener. So eine Entwicklung kann und will ich nicht befürworten.


----------



## Segestis (8. November 2011)

Endlich haben die nervigen BF3 Fanboys bekommen was sie verdienen. MW3 ist besser als BF3. Und weil´s so schön ist von mir ein kräftiges:

Muahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Viel Spass bei eurem Origin Dreck ihr Vögelz. Atom-Lölz


----------



## PCG_Vader (8. November 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Das ein plötzlich freier Tag einen doch wieder mal zu einer Forendiskussion verleiten kann...



Hm, freier Tag wäre gut ... hier bleibt irgendwie grad einiges liegen ^^



Cornholio04 schrieb:


> @PCG_Vader: Sie gehen in keiner Weise auf meine Kritikpunkte ein. Warum werden offensichtliche Mängel unter den Tisch fallen gelassen, die bei anderen Titeln jedoch beachtung finden würden? Warum haben Sie alleine getestet, ein bekennender Fan der Serie?  Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass man eine Abnutzung der Serie (ab)werten solle, das halte ich auch für Falsch, Sie sollen einfach das Spiel für sich bewerten.
> Ebenso ist Ihr Argument, dass nur weil MW 2 überwertet wurde nun doch MW 3 defintiv besser bewertet werden muss, weil es das bessere Spiel ist( was ich Ihnen auch gerne glaube!), nicht unbedingt das griffigste. Warum kann man MW 3 nicht einfach *normal* bewerten? Sie sagen damit ja, dass man damals einen Fehler begangen hat und nun diesen versucht zu "korrigieren" indem man den nächsten begeht. Zwei Übel heben sich aber nunmal nicht gegenseitig auf. Ich vermisse leider wirklich eine gewisse professionelle Distanz und Objektivität bei der Bewertung, ganz einfach. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, dass wie schon gesagt, Mängel einfach unter den Teppich gekehrt werden. (Ist nicht bös gemeint und erst recht nicht persönlich, wie gesagt es ist schwierig das nicht persönlich zu nehmen - entschuldigen Sie bitte, ich will das hier nur diskutieren so gut es eben geht übers Internet  )


 
1. Deine guten Manieren in allen Ehren, aber hör um Himmels Willen bitte auf mich zu siezen 

2. Nenn mir die offensichtlichen Mängel, dann nenne ich dir meine Eindrücke diesbezüglich und eine Begründung für meine Bewertung/Gewichtung dazu.

3. Ich bin kein bekennender Fan der Serie, zumindest nicht mehr als Fan der Battlefield, OFP oder MoH-Serie  Mein Solotest beruht auf logistischen Umständen, sprich es gab einen Vor-Ort-Test und es wurde pro Redaktion eben maximal ein Redakteur eingeladen - seit Freitag haben aber mehrere Redakteure im Haus ebenfalls getestet und teilen meine Meinung und Wertung praktisch durch die Bank bisher.

4. Die MW2-vs-MW3-Diskussion war eventuell etwas falsch formuliert, da liegt schlicht ein Missverständnis vor - diese 91 steht tatsächlich als "normale" Wertung für sich und ist kein Wiedergutmachungsversuch für eine vergangene Wertung. Wäre ja auch dusslig, da besagtes MW2 wertungstechnsich immer noch darüber liegt. Plus ein solches Vorgehen wäre natürlich komplett hanebüchen - also keine Angst, wir bewerten die Spiele allein stehend und für sich. 

5. Klar verwischt bei solchen Diskussionen gerne mal die Grenze zwischen sachlicher Kritik und persönlichem Angriff, was natürlich schmerzt - wir sind ja auch nur Menschen.
Aber keine Angst, deine Kritik bewegt sich bis dato ja auf einem sehr sachlichen Niveau und mag durchaus Berechtigung besitzen, weshalb ich mich natürlich gerne damit auseinander setze
Ansonsten gilt da Punkt 2) Wann immer dir die kritische Distanz oder Objektivität fehlt, nenne mir dein Anliegen, dann sag ich dir meinen Standpunkt dazu


----------



## Reisfisch (8. November 2011)

Nur nebenher: BF war nie uns wird nie ein SP Game sein

Im Multiplayer ist und war BF einfach die Referenz schlechthin

PS: warum hat man damals eig BF 1942 und CoD 1 nie miteinander verglichen? waren doch auch beide damals im WW II angesiedelt


----------



## Irokese95 (8. November 2011)

Segestis schrieb:


> Endlich haben die nervigen BF3 Fanboys bekommen was sie verdienen. MW3 ist besser als BF3. Und weil´s so schön ist von mir ein kräftiges:
> 
> Muahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Viel Spass bei eurem Origin Dreck ihr Vögelz. Atom-Lölz


 
Warum soll MW3 besser sein? 

Weil pcgameses behauptet?

Achja, ich spiel mit Freude BF3, ohne Origin...


----------



## wurzn (8. November 2011)

Segestis schrieb:


> Endlich haben die nervigen BF3 Fanboys bekommen was sie verdienen. MW3 ist besser als BF3. Und weil´s so schön ist von mir ein kräftiges:
> 
> Muahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Viel Spass bei eurem Origin Dreck ihr Vögelz. Atom-Lölz


 
in welcher hinsicht ist es besser? weil das der dönerman ums eck meint? oder der 12 jährige von der förderschule? ja, denn von denen hol ich mir jetzt meine infos, in gebrochenem deutsch.  kommt aufs selbe, als würd ich mich hier informieren. sorry, pc games.


----------



## Belgium (8. November 2011)

Mir geht es nicht darum, ob MW3 oder BF3 besser ist oder nicht, beide sehn gut aus, aber erfinden nichts "Neues" oder haben was "Innovatives (ok BF3 mit neuer Engine)". 
Battlefield war früher ein reiner MP Shooter (ok man konnte Offline gegn/mit Bots kämpfen), der Singleplayer bei BF3 is ne nette Dreingabe, was nicht sein musste, nicht mehr. Will es vielleicht auch nicht sein.
CoD is ähnlich aufgebaut wie MW3, nur das die Grafik etwas besser wurde, CoD hatte auch einen Klasse Multiplayerpart (Carentan beste Karte überhaupt, ohne HudGedöns mit coolen Info und blaaa, ab MW1)....
Das drumherum, Explosionen/Scrips/Dialoge is auch nichts Neues, wie ich schon sagte gabs es schon bei Medal of Honor und Co.
Das MW3 nicht Patriotisch ist wie seine Vorgänger kann ich nicht bestätigen, es is doch wieder voll auf Amerika getrimmt, die Supermacht, die die Welt rettet? Oder kann mir einer bestätigen, das man mit nem deutschen, russischen, englischen, franzöischen Soldaten spielt? Bei CoD 1/2 gabs 3 Parteien, England, Russland und Amerika...klar...da is BF3 auch nicht besser.
Das das moderne Setting mir nicht liegt, kann ich auch bestätigen, wobei ich es bei BF3 mag, Stichwort Fahrzeuge/Flugzeug/Hubschrauber selber nutzen.  
Keine Ahnung...is nun mal so....


----------



## PCG_Vader (8. November 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, sollte ich mal meinen Standpunkt etwas konkretisieren.
> Auch, wenn ich nach anderen Spielen Ausschau halte, sehe ich immer wieder Elemente, die das Spiel in gewisser Hinsicht "casualisieren". Beispielsweise gibt es nur noch wenige Shooter ohne Selbstregeneration, Endlosgegnerwellen, tonnenweise Munition, überflüssige Hilfen wie Highlighting wichtiger Objekte und dem Hinweis, welche Taste zu drücken ist, exzessive Nutzung von Scripts usw.. Es gibt kaum noch Rätsel, Labyrinthe oder schwierige Endbosse. Klar gibt es hier und da eine Ausnahme, aber davon gibt es meiner Meinung nach schlicht und ergreifend zu wenige.
> Natürlich verändern sich Medien im Laufe der Zeit. Aber die Änderungen, die man in den letzten Jahren beobachten konnte, sind ganz eindeutig mit dem Wort "Casualisierung" zu beschreiben.
> Was ich allgemein damit sagen möchte: Selbst Spiele abseits des Mainstreams sind meiner Ansicht nach in den meisten Fällen im Vergleich zu Titeln, die Anfang / Mitte des letzten Jahrzehnts populär waren (bspw. Half-Life 2, Far Cry, XIII, Prey, Halo, Quake 4) noch immer zu vereinfacht. Hier beziehe ich mich explizit Shooter, andere Genres sind aber natürlich auch betroffen.
> ...


 
Da stehen wir persönlich auf einem absolut identischen Standpunkt und fühlen und wünschen sehr ähnliche Dinge - was aber halt nichts daran ändert, dass ich einen Test für die PC Games verfasse und nicht für Schuster&Facopse Games, weshalb ich einem "Ultrakracher" halt auch eine Kracherwertung gebe.
In meiner perfekten Welt gäbe es auch längst ein XIII-2 und Psychonauts 2, während wir nur alle 3-4 Jahre ein neues CoD (und auch ein neues AC, BF und NfS!) sähen.


----------



## Kuomo (8. November 2011)

Sie schmeissen euch immer wieder CoD4 hin, nur neu aufgekocht und ihr (allg. die Fachpresse) gebt immer wieder die gleiche gute wertung. Mir unbegreiflich.
Kein wunder, dass es kaum noch Innovationen gibt, will ja eh keiner -.-


----------



## Cornholio04 (8. November 2011)

out..
verdammt es ist halb vier. Wo ist die Zeit hin? Ich muss jetzt erstmal Dinge erledigen und dann schalt ich mich wieder ein!


----------



## jan8442 (8. November 2011)

Kuomo schrieb:


> Sie schmeissen euch immer wieder CoD4 hin, nur neu aufgekocht und ihr (allg. die Fachpresse) gebt immer wieder die gleiche gute wertung. Mir unbegreiflich.
> Kein wunder, dass es kaum noch Innovationen gibt, will ja eh keiner -.-



DU hast so verdammt recht!


----------



## Vordack (8. November 2011)

Ich hab mir gerade den ersten Absatz durchgelesen (großartige Inszenierung). Genau so einen begeisternden Text hätte ich mit auch für die ersten paar Missionen der SP-Kampagne von BF3 schreiben können, und das ernstgemeint. Hört sich für mich echt nach... wie soll ich es sagen... Fanboy-Text an *hust* 

WAS? (Hab eben das Ende gelesen)

Der wichtigste Punkt für einen SP-Shooter, die KI, ist nur mäßig? Und dann 91%

Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur lachhaft...

@Vader

Wir spielen immer noch ein Spiel in dem WIR spielen wollen. Story, Atmosphäre, die achsotolle Inszenierung, all das wäre für einen Film das wichtigste, für ein Spiel sind sie auch sehr wichtig, aber im Gegensatz zu einem Film wollen wir auch spielen, dafür ist die KI entscheidend. Selbst die tollsten Levels sind nur halb so toll wenn die KI mäßig ist.


----------



## Dreamlfall (8. November 2011)

typisch für mich zieh ich gleich mal 20+Punkte ab! Nach MW2 das richtig gut bewertet wurde und Black ops fall ich darauf nicht mehr rein! Es wird jedes Jahr schlechter!


----------



## Maik151180 (8. November 2011)

Hier kann sagen wer will was er will für mich ist CoD toter als tot und BF3 der absolute Kracher ob mit oder ohne Origin. Punkt


----------



## N7ghty (8. November 2011)

Dreamlfall schrieb:


> typisch für mich zieh ich gleich mal 20+Punkte ab! Nach MW2 das richtig gut bewertet wurde und Black ops fall ich darauf nicht mehr rein! Es wird jedes Jahr schlechter!


 Ich fand bei Black Ops sehr interessant, dass es hier in der PcGames verdammt gut bewertet wurde (90 glaub ich) und im Podcast immer total gebasht wurde...


----------



## Vordack (8. November 2011)

Maik151180 schrieb:


> Hier kann sagen wer will was er will für mich ist CoD toter als tot und BF3 der absolute Kracher ob mit oder ohne Origin. Punkt


 
Ich werds mir garantiert kaufen. Wenn es mal bei Steam für unter 10 Euro zu haben ist


----------



## Maik151180 (8. November 2011)

PS.: Ich war bis codwaw ein CoD FanBoy und BF2 hat mir absolut nicht gefallen.
mmmhhhhh. Wie das Blatt sich wenden kann.


----------



## Sirius89 (8. November 2011)

Kuomo schrieb:


> Sie schmeissen euch immer wieder CoD4 hin, nur neu aufgekocht und ihr (allg. die Fachpresse) gebt immer wieder die gleiche gute wertung. Mir unbegreiflich.
> Kein wunder, dass es kaum noch Innovationen gibt, will ja eh keiner -.-


 

Und die hirntoten Schafe kaufens jedes Jahr wieder.


----------



## billy336 (8. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Klar kann er das Game schon durchgezockt haben. Seit ner Woche findet man Let's plays bzw. spielszenen (das Ende usw) auf Youtube. Wirklich sehr schön inszeniert worden, wie Price den Makarov erdrosselt. Nett anzusehen, aber kaufen würde ich das Spiel für sowas nicht. Ich überspringe lieber die ganzen Gegnerwellen und springe von einer interessanten Stelle zur nächsten, wie beim Porno.


 
du vollpfosten!!! danke dass du hier rumspoilerst. hättest wenigstens warnen können. du arsch, ehrlich!!!


----------



## Lordex (8. November 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> du vollpfosten!!! danke dass du hier rumspoilerst. hättest wenigstens warnen können. du arsch, ehrlich!!!


 Eindeutig schon 12 Jahre alt^^


----------



## wurzn (8. November 2011)

hey, wiso hat der duke von euch nicht auch 90+ bekommen?  im ernst jetzt?
lug und betrug. und des fällt jedem auf.


----------



## billy336 (8. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Eindeutig schon 12 Jahre alt^^


 
ja wie würdest du dich fühlen, wenn du bei mission 5 wärst und irgend ein trottel sagt dir wie das ganze ausgeht in einem thread indem es nicht um spoiler geht und das noch ohne hinweis/warnung?


----------



## stawacz (8. November 2011)

Segestis schrieb:


> Endlich haben die nervigen BF3 Fanboys bekommen was sie verdienen. MW3 ist besser als BF3. Und weil´s so schön ist von mir ein kräftiges:
> 
> Muahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Viel Spass bei eurem Origin Dreck ihr Vögelz. Atom-Lölz


 

und dann is er aufgewacht....


----------



## Tchort666 (8. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich werds mir garantiert kaufen. Wenn es mal bei Steam für unter 10 Euro zu haben ist



Da kannst du aber eine Weile warten: CoD 2 kostet auf Steam immernoch 20 Euro


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. November 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> ja wie würdest du dich fühlen, wenn du bei mission 5 wärst und irgend ein trottel sagt dir wie das ganze ausgeht in einem thread indem es nicht um spoiler geht und das noch ohne hinweis/warnung?


 
Dass Soap und Yuri sterben, weißt du aber schon, oder?


----------



## Vordack (8. November 2011)

Tchort666 schrieb:


> Da kannst du aber eine Weile warten: CoD 2 kostet auf Steam immernoch 20 Euro


 
Gut, vielleicht habe ich dann noch genug Zeit für BF3 und Skyrim 

Dann spiele ich 2016 vielleicht dieses COD, während die anderen COD12 spielen welches immer noch eine schwache KI hat...


----------



## PCG_Vader (8. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Dass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Äußerst unsympathisch - wäre nice, wenn du noch Spoiler einfügst, denn unabhängig von der eigenen Meinung zu einem Game sollte man doch anderen den Spaß gönnen.


----------



## CyrionXS (8. November 2011)

nur @lordex
Stimmt, mindestens 12.
Um es in seinem Sinne etwas eloquenter auszudrücken:

Führt ihr Informationsvorsprung automatisch zu dessen öffentlicher Kundgebung, wie der noch frühreife Charakter eines ebenfalls Zwölfjährigen sein neuerworbenes Wissen jedermann vor die Nase halten muss?.

Abgesehen vom Aspekt der Sprachkultur, bevorzuge ich selbst diejenige Aussage, die mir nicht das Ende eines Spiels vor Erscheinen Verrät (nicht Ihre).
Und falls einige (Die zuweilen die letzte Seite eines Buches zuerst lesen, falls diesen solch ein Medium geläufig ist), bereits vom Ausgang willentlich erfahren haben, kann man dies doch nicht als Argument anführen.

Ihre Aussage hat unbescholtene Leser unvermittelt ihrer Spannung auf eine "Grandios inszenierte Singleplayer-Kampagne" beraubt.

Mein Herr, sie sind geschmacklos, absolut alles andere als gentlemanlike und haben Spaß daran anderen die Vorfreude zu verderben.
Ihre korrekte Schreibweise täuscht darüber nicht hinweg, sowenig wie meine, dass ich spoilernde Naturen wie ihre verabscheue.

Genug aufgedunsenes Geschwätz, 
Billiy's Aussage ansich ist korrekt, furzegal ob du persönlich den Wahrheitsgehalt einer Aussage nach dessen Formulierung bestimmst. Und es liegt nicht an dir zu urteilen, ob andere das Storyende für wichtig halten oder nicht. Also behalte Infos wie diese in Zukunft für dich.
Der eigentliche zwölfjährige scheinst also du zu sein.


edit.
Ja Origin ist Müll, 
wer drüber lacht, darf sich auf Elite freuen.
*zwinker*
Ein hater nicht besser als der andere.


----------



## ddanny1008 (8. November 2011)

Peinlich wie *manche * BF3 Fans schon wieder rumheulen, nur weil es Leute gibt, die gerne CoD spielen. Ich wünschte die Kritik mancher würde sinnvoller und Erwachsener sein. Personen wie "Lordex" beweisen, dass sie genau das sind, was sie von Leuten denken, die CoD spielen. 

Jemand regt sich auf, dass ihm das Ende gespoilert wurde (zu recht) und deshalb ist diese Person 12 Jahre alt bzw. ein "Kiddie" ? 

Also CoD Spieler sind nach Meinung Mancher hier: Idioten, Kiddies, Opfer, Lemminge, usw., nur weil ihnen CoD Spaß macht? 
Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen und frage mich, ob die Leute die so was behaupten, nicht selber merken, dass sie nicht besser sind, als ihre Beschimpfungen.
Cornholio04 äußert sich normal und vernünftig, sagt was ihm nicht gefällt und es wird drüber normal diskutiert. Über so eine Gabe verfügen die meisten gar nicht. Nein, lieber wird gleich jeder als Idiot abgestempelt und zu Seite geschoben, um weiter zu motzen. 

Ich möchte mit den Post einfach an die Vernunft mancher appellieren. Ich glaube manche haben gute Gründe, warum sie CoD nicht mögen, nur wünsche ich mir, dass man diese Gründe auch sinnvoll erklärt, um eine niveauvolle Diskussion anfangen zu können.

Ich selber Spiele CoD und BF, seit den Ersten-Teilen, also kommt bitte nicht mit "CoD/BF-Fanboy" an, danke. 

mfg

Danny


----------



## Flo66R6 (8. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> ..


 
DAS ist wirklich nicht witzig! Ich werde MW3 so schnell sicher nicht spielen, also kann es mir persönlich eigentlich egal sein. Aber du scheinst großen Spaß daran zu haben anderen den Spaß zu vermiesen, ganz feiner Charakterzug, hut ab.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. November 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> DAS ist wirklich nicht witzig! Ich werde MW3 so schnell sicher nicht spielen, also kann es mir persönlich eigentlich egal sein. Aber du scheinst großen Spaß daran zu haben anderen den Spaß zu vermiesen, ganz feiner Charakterzug, hut ab.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte es seit ner Woche als fb-status


----------



## Lordex (8. November 2011)

ddanny1008 schrieb:


> Peinlich wie *manche * BF3 Fans schon wieder rumheulen, nur weil es Leute gibt, die gerne CoD spielen. Ich wünschte die Kritik mancher würde sinnvoller und Erwachsener sein. Personen wie "Lordex" beweisen, dass sie genau das sind, was sie von Leuten denken, die CoD spielen.
> 
> Jemand regt sich auf, dass ihm das Ende gespoilert wurde (zu recht) und deshalb ist diese Person 12 Jahre alt bzw. ein "Kiddie" ?
> 
> ...


 
Tja, das ich wette das Durchsnittsalter bei CoD liegt nunmal gerade bei 17! Wollen wir wetten? Und ja, ich halte die Leute die sich JEDES Jahr aufs neue ein und den selben Mist ( is wohl eher PEINLICH, sich jedes Jahr verarschen zu lassen), der kaum Änderungen bietet, für Lemminge dene es scheiss egal ist ob es QUALITÄT oder QUANTITÄT bei dem Spiel gibt! CoD war BIS MW1 meine absolut LIEBLINGS Shooter Serie, aber es gibt ja zum Glück einige wenige die sich nicht von dem 55€ Addon blenden lassen! Btw.....das ganze würde ich auch OHNE BF 3 so sehen!


----------



## Canny (8. November 2011)

91% zu 77 %... hhmmm. Wird PC Games vom Hersteller dafür bezahlt das die Wertung so gut ausfällt? Kanns mir nicht anders erklären! Ich meine ja nur, das das abgesehen von MW 3 recht häufig vorkommt.


----------



## billy336 (8. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Ich hatte es seit ner Woche als fb-status



und? wie fühlst dich jetzt? fühlst dich cool, weil du anderen den spaß verdirbst? ist dein leben wirklich so unerfüllt, dass es dir so viel spaß macht, anderen überraschungen zu vermiesen? wenn das so ist, dann bist du wirklich arm.


----------



## wrzberg (8. November 2011)

Mit Kommentaren zu einem Spiel halte ich mich in der Regel ehr zurück, zu individuell ist die Spielerfahrung. Manchmal kommt es aber vor, dass ich mich doch dazu hinreißen lasse. 

Ich dachte eigentlich anfangs das CoD MW3 gegen BF3 zu gut deutsch abstinkt. Nach gut 8 Stunden intensiven Spiels von MW3; außer MP; kann ich nur sagen, ich habe mich geirrt. MW3 ist einfach das bessere Spiel. Der Singleplayer bei BF3 ist nicht schlecht, aber MW3 knallt so richtig rein. Spielt man BF3 so runter, hat man bei MW3 förmlich das Gefühl gehetzt zu sein. Ganz großartiges Spielekino.

Die Grafik, oft kritisiert, gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. Ich denke hier kann man BF3 und MW3 nicht vergleichen, da es von den Entwicklern verschiedene Arten der perspektivischen Darstellung gibt. Bei MW3 ist man näher dran und direkter im Geschehen.  

Auch der Coop-Bereich ist sehr gut gelungen. Es macht einfach sehr viel Spaß mit einem Freund diverse Situationen durchzuspielen.

Um Streit und Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden - BF3 ist nicht das schlechtere Spiel, aber mir gefällt es nicht so gut. Ich werde letztenendes Beide Spiele im MP zocken - wie ich es immer getan habe, aber MW3 ist halt näher an dem was ich mag. BF3 ist  mir einfach etwas zu langsam. 

Viel Spaß beim Zocken, was auch immer. 

Alles in allem kann ich MW3 nur empfehlen.


----------



## Brexten (8. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Tja, das ich wette das Durchsnittsalter bei CoD liegt nunmal gerade bei 17! Wollen wir wetten? Und ja, ich halte die Leute die sich JEDES Jahr aufs neue ein und den selben Mist ( is wohl eher PEINLICH, sich jedes Jahr verarschen zu lassen), der kaum Änderungen bietet, für Lemminge dene es scheiss egal ist ob es QUALITÄT oder QUANTITÄT bei dem Spiel gibt! CoD war BIS MW1 meine absolut LIEBLINGS Shooter Serie, aber es gibt ja zum Glück einige wenige die sich nicht von dem 55€ Addon blenden lassen! Btw.....das ganze würde ich auch OHNE BF 3 so sehen!


 
Ganz ehrlich beide Shooter gleichen sich wie ein Ei dem anderem. Okay die Grafik bei MW 3 ist nicht so gut wie bei BF3, aber ansonsten machen die beiden so ziemlich alles gleich, wer glaubt, dass er hier etwas komplett anderes als einen alten aufgewärmten Kaffee von einem der beiden Franchises bekommt, sollte sich ernsthaft überlegen wo seine Gehirn entflohen ist...


----------



## flatland (8. November 2011)

wrzberg schrieb:


> Beide Spiele im MP zocken - wie ich es immer getan habe, aber MW3 ist halt näher an dem was ich mag. BF3 ist  mir einfach etwas zu langsam.


 
Bisher hab ich noch keines von beiden gespielt, aber ich mag auch keine langsamen Multiplayer-Shooter.


----------



## PCG_Vader (8. November 2011)

Canny schrieb:


> 91% zu 77 %... hhmmm. Wird PC Games vom Hersteller dafür bezahlt das die Wertung so gut ausfällt? Kanns mir nicht anders erklären! Ich meine ja nur, das das abgesehen von MW 3 recht häufig vorkommt.


 
Das hängt viel mehr mit einer recht ausgeprägten Kultur des Hypens und Hatens (bzw. Hochjubelns und Hassens) zusammen - leider sind User-Umfragen in den wenigsten Fällen repräsentativ, da Fanboys "ihrem" Spiel aus Prinzip 100% geben, während Gegner der Reihe aus dem gleichen Prinzip heraus mit 0% werten, egal ob dies die verdiente Wertung ist oder ob sie das Spiel überhaupt mal gespielt haben. Dieses Phänomen tritt ab einer gewissen Popularität einfach grundsätzlich auf, egal ob bei CoD, Battlefield, Halo, Gears of War oder auch WoW und Dragon Age. Obendrein kommen bei Spielern oft äußere Faktoren wie Origin und Uplay oder Kriterien wie die Spieldauer, die bei uns als Magazin ja nicht in die Wertung mit einfließen, aber die Note des Privatzockers drücken.

Dazu kommt dann grad bei Titeln wie Dragon Age 2, die zwar objektiv gut sind, aber halt nicht den Erwartungen vieler Fans entsprechen, ein gewisses Abstrafen, womit die enttäuschten Anhänger ihrem Ex-Lieblingsentwickler einen Denkzettel verpassen wollen. In diesem Fall sogar ein sehr verständliches Verhalten, aber trotzdem nichts, was wir als bemüht objektives Fachmedium nachmachen sollten.


----------



## IEdgarI (8. November 2011)

mal im ernst, wie kann man dem Spiel 91%? 
Gut ich spiele generell nie die Singleplayer Kampanien von solchen Spielen aber selbst beim ersten MW (der einzige den ich gekauft hatte) musste ich mich zwingen es durch zu spielen und soviel besser ist MW3 auch nicht. Da ich neugierig bin habe ich es heute mal ausprobiert und musste bereits nach einer halben Stunde feststellen das sich in dem Spiel rein gar nichts bedeutendes verändert hat, allein die Inszenierung hat sich verändert aber das Spiel an sich ist immer noch das gleiche. Mit CoD MW habe ich damals aufgehört weil es mich nur noch angenervt hatte und heute mit MW3 kommt mir wieder alles hoch.

Und wo ist der Sound gut? Es ist nervig wie schon immer großartig verändert hat es sich auch nicht und wen man es dann noch mit BF3 vergleicht, liegt dieser bei etwas 7/10 (wen man es gut meinen würde)


----------



## LordCrash (8. November 2011)

Das Spiel ist ja ganz nett und macht auch Spaß, aber eine Sache nervt mich gewaltig: Warum werden wir mal wieder mir so einer abstrusen, strunzdummen, von Logikfehlern geprägten Story gequält? Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl, dass die meisten US-Entwickler in den letzten Jahren ihre Spiele für ein Zielpublikum mit einem IQ von unter 80 oder 90 konzipiert haben. Was soll das? (Ost-)Europäische Entwickler haben in der jüngsten Vergangenheit doch mehrfach gezeigt, dass man auch Spiele mit einer gewissen Logik, einem gewissen Anspruch und einem gewissen Realitätsbezug (auch wenn Spiele natürlich immer Fiktion sind) ausstatten kann. 
Es ist mir absolut unverständlich, wie PC Games die Story von CoD MW 3 zu den positiven Aspekten zählen kann. Vielleicht muss ich meinen Anspruch an gute Unterhaltung in Zeiten von Realitysendungen und Volksverdummungsshows auch herunterschrauben, was weiß ich. Aber es will mir einfach nicht einleuchten, dass sich die Redakteure von der sehr guten Inszenierung dermaßen blenden ließen, dass sie die storytechnische Armut dieses Spiels nicht erkannt haben. Klar macht CoD Spaß, aber nur wenn man das Gehirn ausschaltet oder vor dem Spielen die Rübe gegen den Tisch klopft. Ich hingegen kann nicht anders, als mich während des Ballerns ständig über die unrealistische, unglaubwürdige, widersprüchliche und völlig überzogene Geschichte aufzuregen.
Tom Clancy mag zwar kein Autor für Literaturpreise sein, da stimme ich euch zu. Aber ihn in eine Reihe mit diesem Machwerk zu stellen, ist schon ein starkes Stück. Ich schlage vor, dass die Redaktion sich den ein oder anderen Clancy-Roman erst mal zu Gemüte führt und dann die ganze Sache in Ruhe noch einmal überdenkt. Nur weil man im gleichen Segment (Kriegs-Thriller) schreibt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das inhaltliche Niveau dasselbe ist.


----------



## Farador (8. November 2011)

@Cornholio04

Ich habe durchaus bemerkt das hier auch vernünftig über den Test selbst geredet wird. Eigentlich bezog sich mein Kommentar auch eher auf dieses BF vs MW-geflame an sich und hat ja hier eigentlich auch nichts zu suchen aber es ist anscheinend etwas mit mir durchgegangen als ich wieder einige dieser bescheidenen Kommentare gelesen habe. Ich wundere mich selber warum ich nicht schon früher in einer anderen News oder im BF3 Test meinen Ärger darüber geäußert habe wie hier einige rumhaten. Ich muss mir einfach merken den Kommentarbereich bei Themen bei den soviel geflamt und gehatet wird zu meiden. Aber grade dort sollte man doch hoffen das vernünftig diskutiert wird, was es ja auch häufig wird, aber leider immer mit diesem Gejammere dazwischen, bei manchen Sachen mehr bei manchen weniger.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. November 2011)

Canny schrieb:


> 91% zu 77 %... hhmmm. Wird PC Games vom Hersteller dafür bezahlt das die Wertung so gut ausfällt? Kanns mir nicht anders erklären! Ich meine ja nur, das das abgesehen von MW 3 recht häufig vorkommt.


 
Ich denke nicht, dass es was mit gekauften Reviews zu tun hat. Nimm mal Reviews zu Büchern oder Musik, da ist es das gleiche. Viele Tester geben sich zwar einen möglichst Objektiven Anstrich, der im Endeffekt aber (aus der Natur der Sache) nicht wirklich gegeben ist. Die Schwerpunkte liegen anders verteilt, der Geschmack ist unterschiedlich, die Redaktion arbeitet unterschiedlich,..... Vllt. konnte der Tester der GS nicht so viel mit dem Game anfangen und kann das dann auch im Test begründen, was ihm gefällt, was ihm nicht so gefallen hat; offensichtlich hat letzteres eher Überwogen. Bei der PCG saß offensichtlich ein Redakteur davor der mit dem Spiel mehr anfangen konnte und seine Wertung auch begründen. Objektiv ist damit beides nicht wirklich. 
Deswegen sind Testberichte für mich (weder in Buch noch Film noch Musik) ein Kaufkriterium, eher Anregung. 

Und bezüglich MW3: Das Spiel polarisiert dermaßen und ist schon vor Release ziemlich schlecht geredet worden, von daher verwundert mich die Diskrepanz nicht im Geringsten und rechne sie auch nicht irgendeiner Bestechung zu.

Edit: (Bisher) ungespielt, aus Erfahrung mit Reviews, würde ich behaupten, dass sich meine persönliche Wertung irgendwo in der mitte der 80er einpendeln wird, da mir bisher jedes CoD wenigstens kurzzeitig großen Spaß bereitet hat.


----------



## LordCrash (8. November 2011)

Nachtrag zu meinem Post:

Ich habe gerade den Test der GS gelesen. Sorry, PC Games, aber der Test der Konkurrenz ist einfach besser recherchiert und geschrieben, d.h. es kommen alle positiven und negativen Fakten (inkl. Spielzeit) auf den Tisch und eine glaubwürdige Wertung trägt dem Rechnung. Da könnt ihr euch echt mal eine Scheibe abschneiden (und das sage ich als langjähriger PC Games Abonnent).....


----------



## knarfe1000 (8. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Dass XX sterben, weißt du aber schon, oder?


 
Marten, Marten, das ist wirklich nicht die feine englische Art.


----------



## matze214 (8. November 2011)

call of duty das moderne betrügen  du willst kein bank räuber werden aber trotzdem betrüger such dir einen job bei activision


----------



## fragtest (8. November 2011)

Die Wertung passt irgendwie nicht zum Fazit. Ich finde den Test auf GS besser.


----------



## MoeD (8. November 2011)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ja ganz nett und macht auch Spaß, aber eine Sache nervt mich gewaltig: Warum werden wir mal wieder mir so einer abstrusen, strunzdummen, von Logikfehlern geprägten Story gequält? Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl, dass die meisten US-Entwickler in den letzten Jahren ihre Spiele für ein Zielpublikum mit einem IQ von unter 80 oder 90 konzipiert haben. Was soll das?


 
Ist halt nen Blockbuster-Produkt. Dieses Phänomen hast Du nicht nur bei Spielen. Guck Dir doch den ganzen Action-Mist an, der jedes Jahr in die Kinos kommt: meist völlig sinnfrei und unlogisch. Wenn man etwas für die breite Masse produzieren will, muss man anscheinend solche dämlichen Stories konzipieren, damit es auch ja nicht zu viel zu denken gibt. Ich mein was ist bei vielen Leuten heutzutage ein Kriterium für einen guten Film: die Effekte. Der Hersteller schneidert sein Produkt nur auf die Masse der Konsumenten zu, bzw. was diese will: effektreiche No-Brainer. Guck Dir mal die Bewertung bei IMDb für einen Film wie den letzten Star Trek an: der Film war so unlogisch und saudoof, dass ich persönlich nur die Hände über den Kopf zusammenschlagen konnte, aber bei IMDb bekommt er eine Bewertung von 8.1. Das auch ein Action-Film oder ein Action-Spiel eine interessante und durchdachte Geschichte haben kann, kommt vielen gar nicht mehr in den Sinn, man konzentriert sich lieber auf die Effekte, denn Hauptsache man ist effektreicher als die Konkurrenz. Diese Herangehensweise kann man doch schon seit Jahren beobachten: man muss immer mehr Action bieten als der Vorgänger und die Konkurrenz. Ich verstehe so etwas auch nicht und mir kann so etwas ein ganzes Spiel vermiesen. Die Action-Grad  in MW1 z.B. war für mich völlig ausreichend, warum muss in MW3 jetzt 3x so viel explodieren wie in allen CoD-Teilen zusammen und warum muss auf einmal auf der ganzen Welt, in allen Städten und auf allen Ozeanen gekämpft werden? Meiner Meinung nach völlig sinnlose Übertreibung, die zu der Spielqualität nix beiträgt. Ich schalte auch gerne mein Gehirn hab und genieße Action, aber was heutzutage über die Leinwände und Bildschirme flimmert, hat mit mal gemütlich das Gehrin ausschalten nicht mehr viel zu tun, sondern bereitet nur Schmerzen.


----------



## stawacz (8. November 2011)

wrzberg schrieb:


> Die Grafik, oft kritisiert, gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut. Ich denke hier kann man BF3 und MW3 nicht vergleichen, da es von den Entwicklern verschiedene Arten der perspektivischen Darstellung gibt. Bei MW3 ist man näher dran und direkter im Geschehen.



man könnte es auch einfach auf den punkt bringen und sagen,,,MW3 sieht einfach beschissen aus,und BF3 nich...du kannst dir das gerne noch so schön reden,,das teil sieht einfach mies aus


----------



## Raptor (8. November 2011)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu meinem Post:
> 
> Ich habe gerade den Test der GS gelesen. Sorry, PC Games, aber der Test der Konkurrenz ist einfach besser recherchiert und geschrieben, d.h. es kommen alle positiven und negativen Fakten (inkl. Spielzeit) auf den Tisch und eine glaubwürdige Wertung trägt dem Rechnung. Da könnt ihr euch echt mal eine Scheibe abschneiden (und das sage ich als langjähriger PC Games Abonnent).....


 
Nunja der Test der Gamestar scheint aber eben auch subjektiv zu sein. Nachfolgend ein Zitat aus dem 4 Players Test:


> Die deutsche Vertonung (unter anderem mit Ben Becker) klingt nicht ganz so gut, aber trotzdem noch professionell.



Die Gamestar macht den deutschen Sound dahingegend total nieder. Wie gesagt scheint es subjektiv zu sein. Weil ich das Spiel noch nicht gespielt habe kann ich es auch nicht näher bewerten, aber 100% objektiv kann in meinen Augen kein Test sein, weil immer, wenn auch unbewusst, subjektive Eindrücke mit einfliessen.


----------



## Basshinzu (8. November 2011)

Zu: Starker Sound
Die Waffensounds haben sich in keinster Weise verbessert. Ich finde es hört sich immer noch wie Call of Duty 2 an. Einzig die Untermalende Musik finde ich sehr schön und die Nebengeräusche sind an vielen Stellen gut anzuhören (Vorbeitauchendes U-Boot, man hört die Stahlverformungen)


----------



## SithRevan (8. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> man könnte es auch einfach auf den punkt bringen und sagen,,,MW3 sieht einfach beschissen aus,und BF3 nich...du kannst dir das gerne noch so schön reden,,das teil sieht einfach mies aus


 
Du und deine anderen BF Freunde könnt soviel labern wie ihr wollt... Im Endeffekt entscheidet man selber was man spielt bzw was einen gefällt. Ok, ihr findet BF3 schöner, na dann spiel es und lass dein Geflame stecken!

Mein Fazit:

Ich habs mir heute gekauft und bin zufrieden, es hat meine Erwartungen von einer würdigen MW Fortsetzung getroffen. Die Grafik dabei interessiert mich nen Sch***! Das Spiel sieht auch so gut aus und macht Spaß. GENAU SPAß, das ist der Punkt dabei!

Und wer hier über die Story herfällt, hat keine besseren Argumente. Denn gerade diejenigen sind es, die sich Filme alá Stirb Langsam usw ansehen und dann bei MW die Realität der Story bezweifeln!


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade den ersten Absatz durchgelesen (großartige Inszenierung). Genau so einen begeisternden Text hätte ich mit auch für die ersten paar Missionen der SP-Kampagne von BF3 schreiben können, und das ernstgemeint. Hört sich für mich echt nach... wie soll ich es sagen... Fanboy-Text an *hust*
> 
> WAS? (Hab eben das Ende gelesen)
> 
> ...



Volle Zustimmung. Fällt mir immer wieder bei Spielen allgemein auf und bei Shooter ganz besonders: Man liest immer "aber es hat doch eine tolle Inszenierung." Ja, Freunde, was ist mit dem Waffenverhalten, dem Gameplay, dem Gegnerverhalten?
Oder kommt es neuerdings bei Spielen nur noch darauf an, dass ständig irgendwas inszeniert wird und Filmsequenzen kommen?
 Ja, dann kann der Entwickler demnächst doch gleich einen reinen selbstablaufenden Film abliefern, wer braucht denn noch spielen? 
Seien wir doch mal ehrlich: Egal ob Battlefield, Call of Duty oder Hinz und Kunz-Shooter. Die Singleplayerkampagne ist heutztutage bei 99% der Shootern einfach nur stinklangweilig. Man darf ja nicht mal selbst mehr Fahrzeuge steuern, sondern sitzt nur noch drin und ballert alles einfach moorhuhnartig ab. Man ist bei den heutigen Shootern mehr Zuschauer eines interaktiven Filmes, als wirklich aktiv am Spielgeschehen teilzuhaben. Mit dem was ein Computerspiel auszeichnet und von einem Film unterscheidet, hat das nur noch gänzlich wenig zu tun.

Mag ja sein, dass der Multiplayer bei solchen Spielen großartig ist, aber Singleplayer kann man bei den meisten Shootern mittlerweile leider total vergessen.


----------



## LordCrash (8. November 2011)

SithRevan schrieb:


> Du und deine anderen BF Freunde könnt soviel labern wie ihr wollt... Im Endeffekt entscheidet man selber was man spielt bzw was einen gefällt. Ok, ihr findet BF3 schöner, na dann spiel es und lass dein Geflame stecken!
> 
> Mein Fazit:
> 
> ...


 
Und woher beziehst du dieses angebliche Wissen über meine Prioritäten bei der Filmauswahl (und die anderer Leute)? 

Ich bezweifle den Realismus der Story nicht, sondern spreche der Story jeglichen Realismus ab. Ein Die Hard ist auch nicht wirklich realistisch, aber noch um ein Vielfaches realistischer als MW 3. Zumal die Story von ihrem Hauptcharakter lebt, was in CoD sicherlich nicht der Fall ist. Immerhin ist Die Hard nachvollziehbar, während CoD an jeder Ecke mit Logikfehlern glänzt.

Und was meinst du mit dem Vorwurf, dass ich "sonst keine Argumente hätte"? Brauche ich denn welche? Ich spreche hier von der Story und von nichts anderem, also keep cool. Ich hätte einfach viel mehr Spaß mit CoD, wenn die Hintergrundgeschichte nur mittelmäßigen Ansprüchen an konsequentes und intelligentes Storytelling genügen würde. Abgesehen davon ist MW 3 nämlich ein durchaus spaßiger, wenn auch sehr kurzfristiger Shooter.


----------



## tDeece (8. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, dass der Multiplayer bei solchen Spielen großartig ist, aber Singleplayer kann man bei den meisten Shootern mittlerweile leider total vergessen.


 
Ahhh, schön! Leute die von sich zu einhundert Prozent auf alle anderen schließen und die ultimative Meinung parat haben. 
Ich sehe das völlig anders, weil ich komplett zwischen MP und SP unterscheide und BEIDEN Modi vollends ihre Qualitäten zugesetehe. Klar ist die KI strunzdumm, aber wenn man sich lieber auf eine (dünne) Story einlässt und einen interaktiven Film nachspielt, anstatt (storylos) rundenbasiert einem gegnerischen Team die Flaggen zu klauen oder die Köppe wegzuballern - dann bieten BF3 und MW3 im SP sehr unterhaltsame und super durchinszenierte Kost. Ich hab mir BF3 zu 90% für den MP zugelegt, und MW3 zu 100% für den SP - und bin absolut happy damit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2011)

tDeece schrieb:


> Ahhh, schön! Leute die von sich zu einhundert Prozent auf alle anderen schließen und die ultimative Meinung parat haben.
> Ich sehe das völlig anders, weil ich komplett zwischen MP und SP unterscheide und BEIDEN Modi vollends ihre Qualitäten zugesetehe. Klar ist die KI strunzdumm, aber wenn man sich lieber auf eine (dünne) Story einlässt und einen interaktiven Film nachspielt, anstatt (storylos) rundenbasiert einem gegnerischen Team die Flaggen zu klauen oder die Köppe wegzuballern - dann bieten BF3 und MW3 im SP sehr unterhaltsame und super durchinszenierte Kost. Ich hab mir BF3 zu 90% für den MP zugelegt, und MW3 zu 100% für den SP - und bin absolut happy damit.


 
Nö, ich hab nicht behauptet, dass das andere auch so sehen müssen. Meine Meinung ist nur, dass die Singleplayerkampagne solcher Shooter einfach nicht mehr gut ist. Und ich will damit auch nicht den Multiplayer hervorheben, ich bin ja auch eher der Singleplayerspieler, nur gefallen mir  die meisten Kampagnen aktueller Shooter einfach nicht mehr so. Ich finds meist langweilig.


----------



## Darthbrezel (8. November 2011)

Nett, über die Server probleme, peer2peer bezogen wird natürlich geschwiegen, das auch nach so vielen Jahren die cod reihe wieder einen eher wenig guten Start hinlegt war eher klar, das System wurde in mw2 so kritisiert und dann wirds in keiner verbesserten Form wieder in mw3 so gemacht, traurig ich bins leid 20 Minuten zu warten bis ich mal i.wo reinkomme und am Ende eh nur wieder wegen Host bedingter Probleme rausfliege, dass war ein mieses Eigentor seitens der Entwickler


----------



## tDeece (8. November 2011)

Es gibt Leute mit völlig legitimer eigener Meinung, und dann gibt's Blitzbirnen die meinen die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben und die einzige Wahrheit verkünden zu müssen. Letzteres nervt tierisch.  Wenn Du zu den Erstgenannten gehörst; kein Problem! Ich fänd's schöner wenn man das aber auch so schreibt und sich nicht freiwillig in die Reihen der ganzen (zweitgenannten) Spinner einreiht.

Peace!


----------



## Darthbrezel (8. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> die meisten Kampagnen aktueller Shooter einfach nicht mehr so. Ich finds meist langweilig.



Logisch tust du das, hast ja schließlich alles mittlerweile schonmal irgendwo gesehn.


----------



## Chriss8185 (8. November 2011)

74% das die richtige wertung für cod


----------



## flatland (8. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> man könnte es auch einfach auf den punkt bringen und sagen,,,MW3 sieht einfach beschissen aus,und BF3 nich...du kannst dir das gerne noch so schön reden,,das teil sieht einfach mies aus



Mag ja sein das es für Moderne Hardware beschissen aussieht, aber diejenigen die nicht über einen PC mit genügend Bumms verfügen, die freuen sich wenigstens...
Zu einer gut aussehenden Grafik gehört nun auch mal entprechende Hardware, wer diese Hardware nicht besitzt kann ja schlecht zu BF3 greifen. Also ist es doch Super das im November 2011 für jeden was dabei ist. 

Ich mit meinem 386 mit 25 Mhz und einer ATI mit 256 kb Ram bin froh das ich noch diese Webseite besuchen kann


----------



## Segestis (8. November 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> 74% das die richtige wertung für cod


 
Gehst du mit deiner BF3 DVD auch ins Bett? Du bräuchtest so viele Ohrfeigen das sich die Balken biegen du Lump. Ab in die Ecke!


----------



## d00mfreak (8. November 2011)

CoD verdient schon deswegen keine 91% weil man quasi alles schon gesehen hat, selbst wenn man sich beim Vergleich nur auf die CoD-Reihe beschränkt. Mag schon sein, dass es für sich alleine gesehen ein außergewöhnlich guter Shooter ist, trotzdem ist es nur mehr vom Alten. Und für "mehr vom Alten" gebe ich idR keine 50€ aus (wobei es bei CoD schon eher 60€ sind). Wenn es nur darum geht, die Story weiter zu spinnen, kann man sich auch auf 30€-Addons beschränken.

91% hieße eigentlich schon Pflichtkauf, wenn man dem Genre nicht ganz abgeneigt ist. Trotzdem juckt es mich nicht einmal ein bisschen, mir CoD zuzulegen. Allein wegen dieser ständigen DejaVu-Erlebnisse.


----------



## X3niC (8. November 2011)

flatland schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das es für Moderne Hardware beschissen aussieht, aber diejenigen die nicht über einen PC mit genügend Bumms verfügen, die freuen sich wenigstens...
> Zu einer gut aussehenden Grafik gehört nun auch mal entprechende Hardware, wer diese Hardware nicht besitzt kann ja schlecht zu BF3 greifen. Also ist es doch Super das im November 2011 für jeden was dabei ist.
> 
> Ich mit meinem 386 mit 25 Mhz und einer ATI mit 256 kb Ram bin froh das ich noch diese Webseite besuchen kann


 

Bf 3 kann man mit einem E8500 und einer Gtx460 auf High-Ultra spielen.....Das ist keine Highend hardware


----------



## flatland (8. November 2011)

Erzähl das mal demjenigen wo eine GTX 260 im seinem Gehäuse und ein Dualcore mit max 3ghz  drinnen hat...


----------



## X3niC (8. November 2011)

Langt doch für Mittel...Und selbst da sieht bf noch unglaublich aus


----------



## Raidernet (8. November 2011)

(Haut mich nicht) aber ich kaufe mir MW3 und BF3 (Ich habs noch nicht dank Origin). Liegt aber z.T auch daran dass ich wirklich von CoD: Modern Warfare an kein CoD Spiel mehr angefasst geschweige denn gekauft hab. 

Ich wette die erste Mappack Ankündigung kommt noch in diesem Monat


----------



## toeman (8. November 2011)

Also Leute, das ist ja wohl der Hammer !!!!!!
PC GAMES macht eine Wertung anhand der Konsolenversion - Pfui wozu eigentlich noch der Name PC !!!! Games, wenn mittlerweile alles auf der Konsole getestet wird. Ich finds absolut daneben und den Ansprüchen der Zeitung (ehemals) nicht gerecht!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn das so weitergeht muss man sich wirklich überlegen das ABO zu kündigen und ein billigeres Konsolenmagazin zu kaufen.


----------



## Sajrana (8. November 2011)

naja. . . die CoD teile sind doch fast immer das selben neue Kampagne paar neu map ansonsten NIX ^^

ok ich habe es noch nicht bin noch mit BF3 <3 glücklich und werd bestimmt mal später in MW 3 rein schauen


----------



## stawacz (8. November 2011)

flatland schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal demjenigen wo eine GTX 260 im seinem Gehäuse und ein Dualcore mit max 3ghz  drinnen hat...


 

dann hat er halt pech und kann nicht spielen,,,so einfach is das

ich heul ja auch nich rum weil ich mit meiner PS2 kein uncharted3 zocken kann.so alle 5 jahre sollte man dann doch ein wenig in sein hobby investieren,,wer das nich will/kann muss sich eben anderweitig umsehen


----------



## SithRevan (8. November 2011)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Und woher beziehst du dieses angebliche Wissen über meine Prioritäten bei der Filmauswahl (und die anderer Leute)?
> 
> Ich bezweifle den Realismus der Story nicht, sondern spreche der Story jeglichen Realismus ab. Ein Die Hard ist auch nicht wirklich realistisch, aber noch um ein Vielfaches realistischer als MW 3. Zumal die Story von ihrem Hauptcharakter lebt, was in CoD sicherlich nicht der Fall ist. Immerhin ist Die Hard nachvollziehbar, während CoD an jeder Ecke mit Logikfehlern glänzt.
> 
> Und was meinst du mit dem Vorwurf, dass ich "sonst keine Argumente hätte"? Brauche ich denn welche? Ich spreche hier von der Story und von nichts anderem, also keep cool. Ich hätte einfach viel mehr Spaß mit CoD, wenn die Hintergrundgeschichte nur mittelmäßigen Ansprüchen an konsequentes und intelligentes Storytelling genügen würde. Abgesehen davon ist MW 3 nämlich ein durchaus spaßiger, wenn auch sehr kurzfristiger Shooter.



Das ist einfach mal nur ne starke Vermutung. Meistens sind die einzigen Argumente entweder die Grafik oder die Storyline.... Und das obwohl das Spiel noch nicht mal draußen war und die Story nicht mal durchgespielt wurde.
Es gibt schon vor der MW Reihe soviele Spiele, wo die Story im Großen und Ganzen unrealistisch ist, aber trotzdem unterhaltsam ( Half Life als Beispiel)
In BF3 ist genauso wenig Realismus vorhanden, denn es ist ein Spiel mit einer fiktiven Story, angelehnt an einen Hintergrung. Das war aber schon alles. Bei der MW Reihe könnte man genauso sagen, dass es sich an einen vergangenen Hintergrund zwischen Amerikanern und Russen orientiert, aber das tut nichts zur Sache, denn es ist, wie schon gesagt, Fiktion.
Man kann einfach nur das kotzen kriegen, wenn einer was von Realität labert, aber nicht die leiseste Ahnung hat was das zu bedeuten hat, und bevor du dich jetzt speziell angesprochen fühlst, dann kann ich dir sagen, dass ich genug andere erlebt habe, die einfach sinnlos der Herde nachplaudern aber gar keine Peilung haben, worum es eigentlich geht.

@*stawacz

 Aso, du bist also der Meinung, dass wenn man sich nicht darum kümmert seinen PC aufzurüsten,man lieber etwas anderes machen sollte Oo 
 Mhh naja, ich glaube es gibt noch genug andere Spiele außer BF3 und es gibt auch Leute die vllt nicht sofort wegen einem Spiel Geld aus dem Fenster werfen können, weil sie auch noch andere Sachen bezahlen müssen, wie zB Miete, Versicherungen, Nahrung....**http://forum.pcgames.de/members/2538412-stawacz.html*


----------



## Basshinzu (8. November 2011)

mir hat der sp sehr gut gefallen. vor allem am ende mit der epischen musik und der zigarre 
war auf jedenfall sehr unterhaltsam, mir eig. egal was andere von der story halten, ich fand sie gut.
und jetz gehts ab in den coop!


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. November 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> und? wie fühlst dich jetzt? fühlst dich cool, weil du anderen den spaß verdirbst? ist dein leben wirklich so unerfüllt, dass es dir so viel spaß macht, anderen überraschungen zu vermiesen? wenn das so ist, dann bist du wirklich arm.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MisterCritics (8. November 2011)

Vollgestopft mit Illuminatensymbolen aber nichtsdestotrotz hats riiiiesen spaß gemacht. Geile Kampagne! nun zum MP!


----------



## TwoSnake (8. November 2011)

mw2, bo und mw3 sind alles spiele die ich niemals in Erwägung ziehen würde. Einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## PCG_Vader (8. November 2011)

toeman schrieb:


> Also Leute, das ist ja wohl der Hammer !!!!!!
> PC GAMES macht eine Wertung anhand der Konsolenversion - Pfui wozu eigentlich noch der Name PC !!!! Games, wenn mittlerweile alles auf der Konsole getestet wird. Ich finds absolut daneben und den Ansprüchen der Zeitung (ehemals) nicht gerecht!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wenn das so weitergeht muss man sich wirklich überlegen das ABO zu kündigen und ein billigeres Konsolenmagazin zu kaufen.


 
Kannst das Abo gerne behalten, im Heft wird natürlich die PC-Version ausführlich getestet und falls es dabei zu enormen Abweichungen kommt, kann sich auch die Wertung noch ändern.
Das Internet erfordert eben etwas andere Prioritäten, aber im Heft wird es auch weiterhin immer einen PC-Test geben, zur Not eben 2 Wochen später. 



Darthbrezel schrieb:


> Nett, über die Server probleme, peer2peer  bezogen wird natürlich geschwiegen, das auch nach so vielen Jahren die  cod reihe wieder einen eher wenig guten Start hinlegt war eher klar, das  System wurde in mw2 so kritisiert und dann wirds in keiner verbesserten  Form wieder in mw3 so gemacht, traurig ich bins leid 20 Minuten zu  warten bis ich mal i.wo reinkomme und am Ende eh nur wieder wegen Host  bedingter Probleme rausfliege, dass war ein mieses Eigentor seitens der  Entwickler



Darüber wird hier natürlich geschwiegen - weil es ein Singleplayertest ist! 

Im Mehrspielertest wird dieses Thema hingegen zur Genüge behandelt, keine Angst.
Ich hab heute übrigens auch den halben Tag online gezockt und hatte nur einen einzigen Server-Timeout, ansonsten immer fix flüssige und stabile Partien gefunden. Das ist kein Vergleich zu den katastrophalen Starts von MW2 und Black Ops, hier hat sich sehr wohl etwas getan.


----------



## stawacz (8. November 2011)

> *Aso, du bist also der Meinung, dass wenn man sich nicht darum kümmert  seinen PC aufzurüsten,man lieber etwas anderes machen sollte Oo
> Mhh naja, ich glaube es gibt noch genug andere Spiele außer BF3 und es  gibt auch Leute die vllt nicht sofort wegen einem Spiel Geld aus dem  Fenster werfen können, weil sie auch noch andere Sachen bezahlen müssen,  wie zB Miete, Versicherungen, Nahrung....*


stimmt,genau der meinung bin ich!!!

denn das war schon immer so,...mir gehts da garnich primär um BF3 sondern generell um sich immer weiter entwickelnde grafik.

oder dachtest du jetzt,das du einmal ne"260" kaufst und damit den rest deines lebens alles zocken kannst??

dann empfehl ich dir ne konsole.da läuft alles ,und du brauchst nix upgraden   na ja gut,,oder halt CoD,dat kannste in 10 jahren noch mit deiner 260 zocken


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (8. November 2011)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Marten, Marten, das ist wirklich nicht die feine englische Art.


 
Ach komm, das wär doch als würde ich sagen, dass Jesus im neuen Testament 



Spoiler



plötzlich wiederaufersteht


----------



## Draikore (8. November 2011)

Die Story ist cool und diesmal fasst das ganze auch mehr an der Emotion als pure Action.

Das Ende war überraschend aber auch schade, aber ich will jetzt nicht mehr dazu sagen. 

Aber bei Bf3 wurde gemeckert und gemeckert und hier fast alles nur gutes zu mal dann so was wie man kann nicht alle lampen kaputt schießen usw gemeckert wurde....kann man in cod
auch nicht oO stehts irgendwo nein 

PcGames denkt mal bitte darüber nach was Ihr für einen mist schreibt, da hört man von anderen Artikeln wesentlich bessere Neutrale und doch gerechte bewertungen.

oh nein ich hab rechtschriebungui vergess3n...ach w4yn3


----------



## s4unit (8. November 2011)

Das Spiel ist sehr gut programmiert  finde ich. Läuft sehr flüssig


----------



## SithRevan (8. November 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> stimmt,genau der meinung bin ich!!!
> 
> denn das war schon immer so,...mir gehts da garnich primär um BF3 sondern generell um sich immer weiter entwickelnde grafik.
> 
> ...



Unter meinem Profilkannst du gerne nachsehen, und wirst staunen, dass ich mit meiner Hardware auch BF3 zokken könnte, was ich aber nicht mache, da es mir nicht gefällt. Und das reicht mir auch schon als Begründung und muss nicht so wie manche andere (oder du) auf der Grafik rumpochen. Lass dich blenden und spiel dein Spiel, wobei mich gerne interessieren würde was deine Hardware so ist 

Edit. An deinem Profilbild, kann ich erkennen, dass du ein Fan von Star Wars bist, was ich nicht schlecht mache, da ich selber ein Star Wars Fanboy bin von den Filmen bis hin zu den Büchern. 
Und dort ist wohl sehr wenig Realität vorhanden, aber es ist eine tolle inszenierte Geschichte. Was genau deswegen, soviele Leute in seinen Bann zieht, mich ebenfalls. Das wollte ich nur mal erwähnen, wegen der Kritik an der Story von MW


----------



## Harf (8. November 2011)

Draikore;9380535

Aber bei Bf3 wurde gemeckert und gemeckert und hier fast alles nur gutes zu mal dann so was wie man kann nicht alle lampen kaputt schießen usw gemeckert wurde....kann man in cod
auch nicht oO stehts irgendwo nein 

[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Da wurde ja auch großspurig mit der zerstörung geprahtl, ist doch klar, dass man dann da was hohes erwartet, bei CoD weis jeder, dass man sowas nicht erwarten kann, daher kann man es auch nicht als kritik ankreiden


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. November 2011)

Segestis schrieb:


> Gehst du mit deiner BF3 DVD auch ins Bett? Du bräuchtest so viele Ohrfeigen das sich die Balken biegen du Lump. Ab in die Ecke!


 
Eine 74er-Wertung empfinde* ich persönlich* ebenfalls als gerechtfertigt. Und 74% sprechen ja immernoch von einem guten Spiel, also Ball flach halten, Troll.  

Ich finde, dass CoD ein gutes Spiel für zwischendurch ist. Aber der SP ist schlichtweg langweilig geworden und so wie ich das lese, wird es auch in MW3 nicht anders sein. Explosion über Explosion. Ich hätte mehr Adrenalin im Blut, wenn ich mich wieder durch Gebiete schleichen muss, wie in MW1. Das war ein tolles Level und bot tolle Abwechslung im SP.


----------



## Redangle2000 (8. November 2011)

Habs grad durchgezockt.

Nach 4h liefen die Credits über den TFT.
Und irgendwie fühle ich mich unbefridigt. Da fehlt irgedwie was am Ende. Das gewisse Etwas. 

Für meinen Geschmack auch viel zu kurz.
Technik hoffnungslos veraltet.
KI mit einer Schiessbude gleichzusetzen.
Irgendwie haut auch was mit dem Sound nicht hin, hab immer wieder aussetzer im Ton gehabt. 2-3min totenstille. (Ist das einzige Game, wo dieses Problem auftaucht)

Das einzige was richtig gut gelungen ist, ist die Inszenierung. Überall kracht es.


Wie gesagt, bin total unzufrieden mit dem SP.

MP interressiert mich weniger.

Wenn ich ne Bewertung geben müsste, währen es 73% von 100%


----------



## dickdurstig (8. November 2011)

das einzige was bf3 besser macht ist die grafik toll kinners!
genau die grafik ist ja so wichtig da kann das gameplay auch scheissegal sein hmpf.. typisch bf3 noobs

die grafik bei mw3 ist anständig nemma die neuste aber auch nicht aus der kloake gerissen dafür ist die inszenierung genial jeder der was anderes sacht ärgert sich wohl immer noch für bf3 60€ ausgegeben zu haben
das gameplay ist richtig fett und der sound den hätt ich bei nem cod überhaupt nicht erwartet!
rundum vollauf zufrieden keine so große enttäuschung wie bei bf3 iw hat alles gehalten was sie versprochen haben!


----------



## abe15 (8. November 2011)

Man kann auch das gejammer mal sein lassen und ganz zufrieden beide Games zocken. Ich spiele BF3 seit Release völlig zufrieden und kaufe mir auch MW3.

Ich ziehe keine Vergleiche, freue mich auf ein paar Stunden gute Unterhaltung, erhalte damit mit beiden Games ein ausgewogenes, sich gegenseitig evtl sogar ergänzendes Gesamtpaket und wisst ihr was? - Das ganze ohne einen einzigen Flame!


----------



## rotskippy (8. November 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> Man kann auch das gejammer mal sein lassen und ganz zufrieden beide Games zocken. Ich spiele BF3 seit Release völlig zufrieden und kaufe mir auch MW3.
> 
> Ich ziehe keine Vergleiche, freue mich auf ein paar Stunden gute Unterhaltung, erhalte damit mit beiden Games ein ausgewogenes, sich gegenseitig evtl sogar ergänzendes Gesamtpaket und wisst ihr was? - Das ganze ohne einen einzigen Flame!


 

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen  Aber soweit denken die meisten nicht mal. Ich persönlich werde mich erstmal nur auf MW3 beschränken. Denn dafür reichts bei mir gerade noch von der Hardware her.


----------



## rotskippy (9. November 2011)

Redangle2000 schrieb:


> Habs grad durchgezockt.
> 
> Nach 4h liefen die Credits über den TFT.
> Und irgendwie fühle ich mich unbefridigt. Da fehlt irgedwie was am Ende. Das gewisse Etwas.
> ...




4h Spielzeit? Oo Haste auf Veteran gespielt was?^^

Am Ende fehlt was? Vllt das Bierchen am Ende um das ganze abzurunden?^^

Technik veraltet was? Hmm, erzählst du uns nix neues. Das hat man schon vorher gewußt, aber thx 

KI = Schießbude? Bin noch nie ner KI in ner Schießbude über den Weg gelaufen

Soundaussetzer was? Vllt mal deine Treiber erneuern 

Eine Bewertung von 73% von DIR??? Oo *sprachlos*


----------



## flatland (9. November 2011)

SithRevan schrieb:


> Unter meinem Profilkannst du gerne nachsehen, und wirst staunen, dass ich mit meiner Hardware auch BF3 zokken könnte, was ich aber nicht mache, da es mir nicht gefällt. Und das reicht mir auch schon als Begründung und muss nicht so wie manche andere (oder du) auf der Grafik rumpochen. Lass dich blenden und spiel dein Spiel, wobei mich gerne interessieren würde was deine Hardware so ist
> 
> Edit. An deinem Profilbild, kann ich erkennen, dass du ein Fan von Star Wars bist, was ich nicht schlecht mache, da ich selber ein Star Wars Fanboy bin von den Filmen bis hin zu den Büchern.
> Und dort ist wohl sehr wenig Realität vorhanden, aber es ist eine tolle inszenierte Geschichte. Was genau deswegen, soviele Leute in seinen Bann zieht, mich ebenfalls. Das wollte ich nur mal erwähnen, wegen der Kritik an der Story von MW



Was alles so passieren kann wenn man mal eine fiktive 260 GTX erwähnt  
Bleibt mal locker und steckt die Laserschwerter wieder ein, wir sind hier immer noch unter Freunden. Sind wir nicht alle Gamer?
Der Feind ist da draussen, z.B. gibt es Leute die behaupten Gamer sind verblödet und Shooter machen Aggressiv! 

Die Frage ist doch wenn jemand sich dieses Forum durchliest: Haben die Medien doch Recht und wir sind Aggressiv?


----------



## Dolzi (9. November 2011)

"Die Story von Modern Warfare 3 ist deutlich weniger verzweigt als noch in den Vorgängern. Das macht es dem Spieler leichter, der Handlung zu folgen." - sagt mal haltet ihr uns alle für Deppen? Im Vorgänger war es glaube ich für die wenigsten schwierig der Handlung zu folgen und dass es hier leichter ist, ist relativ klar, da es effektiv nicht viel von einer Story gibt.

Ein zusammengewürfeltes Feuerwerk der Inszenierung. Es gibt kaum Momente in denen man sich fühlt, als würden die eigenen Handlungen etwas bewirken, oder man zumindest eine Belohnung dafür bekommt was man denn geschafft hat.

Mir fällt da eine Aussage von Stalin ein "Ein einzelner Toter ist eine Tragödie; eine Million Tote sind eine Statistik." - im Krieg ist der Einzelne in Summe gesehen ein Nichts, aber dass einem ein Spiel diesen Umstand so knallhart vor die Rübe haut ist nicht nur unnötig sondern auch kontraproduktiv.

Leider wird das Spiel wie geschnitten Brot verkauft werden, wobei EA da auch einen nicht unerheblichen Teil durch Origin dazu beigetragen hat... woher die hohe Wertung kommt, kann ich mir dennoch nicht erklären...


----------



## MisterSmith (9. November 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> ...
> Wir bewerten beispielsweise den Umfang nicht direkt, da wir der Meinung sind: ein dreistündiger Orgasmus ist besser als 100 Stunden Langeweile.
> ...


 Wenn man das aus der Sicht eines Spiele-Tester betrachtet, kann ich das gut nachvollziehen, denn zum einen bezahlt man nichts fürs Spiel, und zum anderen kann man nicht einfach bei einem langweiligen Spiel aufhören, sondern muss sich aufgrund der Bewertung weiter durch das Spiel quälen.

Für Spieler die sich das Spiel kaufen, sieht das meiner Meinung nach etwas anders aus. Natürlich sind 3 Stunden Spielspaß höher einzustufen als 0 Stunden.
Aber eben nur um genau 3 Stunden.

Sollte das konsequent so angewendet werden, wird ein Spiel welches eine Spielzeit von sagen wir mal max. 90 Minuten besitzt, und das nach der Beurteilung des Redakteurs besser wäre als jedes andere, die höchste Wertung erhalten...

Auf die Punktzahl einer Bewertung gebe ich sowieso nicht viel, aber so eine zustande gekommene Wertung, kann ich im Zweifel noch nicht mal als Tendenz ernst nehmen.


----------



## Maik151180 (9. November 2011)

Ach MW3 ist ein eigenes Spiel !
Hab gedacht das ist ein teures DLC für MW2


----------



## Maik151180 (9. November 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> das einzige was bf3 besser macht ist die grafik toll kinners!
> genau die grafik ist ja so wichtig da kann das gameplay auch scheissegal sein hmpf.. typisch bf3 noobs
> 
> die grafik bei mw3 ist anständig nemma die neuste aber auch nicht aus der kloake gerissen dafür ist die inszenierung genial jeder der was anderes sacht ärgert sich wohl immer noch für bf3 60€ ausgegeben zu haben
> ...


 
Nö.
Ich ärgere mich für CoD BO 60€ ausgegeben zu haben aber noch mehr das ich 60€ für MW2 ausgegeben habe.
Da ich fast nur FFA zocke warte ich auch gerne mal 10min um in eine Lobby zu kommen und dann hab ich noch 3 Cheater drin die sich nur im kreis drehen und 5 Abschüße pro Sekunde machen.
VAC und CoD 6+7+8 nein Danke.


----------



## knarfe1000 (9. November 2011)

toeman schrieb:


> Also Leute, das ist ja wohl der Hammer !!!!!!
> PC GAMES macht eine Wertung anhand der Konsolenversion - Pfui wozu eigentlich noch der Name PC !!!! Games, wenn mittlerweile alles auf der Konsole getestet wird. Ich finds absolut daneben und den Ansprüchen der Zeitung (ehemals) nicht gerecht!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wenn das so weitergeht muss man sich wirklich überlegen das ABO zu kündigen und ein billigeres Konsolenmagazin zu kaufen.



Ist bei MW3 doch wurscht, da es ein 1 zu 1 Port ohne jegliche Verbesserungen ist


----------



## CrazyClash (9. November 2011)

Ich muss sagen das ich von MW3 etwas enttäuscht bin, habe gestern ca. ne Stunde online gespielt und die Kampagne angetestet. Im Prinzip finde ich das alles nichts besonderes. Gut, die Kampagne juckt mich bei MW3 mehr als bei BF3. Prinzipiell spielt sich aber BF3 deutlich erwachsener als MW3. Meine Meinung.


----------



## CardinaleRatzinger (9. November 2011)

irgendwie erinnert die Grafik an Duke Nukem Forever....


----------



## Lightbringer667 (9. November 2011)

Maik151180 schrieb:


> Nö.
> Ich ärgere mich für CoD BO 60€ ausgegeben zu haben aber noch mehr das ich 60€ für MW2 ausgegeben habe.
> Da ich fast nur FFA zocke warte ich auch gerne mal 10min um in eine Lobby zu kommen und dann hab ich noch 3 Cheater drin die sich nur im kreis drehen und 5 Abschüße pro Sekunde machen.
> VAC und CoD 6+7+8 nein Danke.


 Cheater waren bei MW2 tatsächlich ne zeitlang nen ziemliches Problem. im FFA hab ich sie weniger gesehen, mehr in den HC Spielmodi. VAC funktioniert inzwischen schon recht gut und es hat sich im Laufe der Zeit auch viel verbessert. war vorgestern nach vielen Monaten das erste mal wieder mit nem Cheater aufm Server. Ich hoffe, dass MW3 da etwas verschonter bleibt. Aber Cheater würde ich nicht unbedingt Valve ankreiden, da es immer mehr als genug Hacker gibt die sich die Hacks installieren, welche die Schutzmechanismen umgehen. Frage ist nur wie schnell die erkannt und gebannt werden. Aber grundsätzlich hatte bisher jedes Spiel das ich online gespielt habe einige Cheater.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2011)

Eine Sache finde ich schade:
Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass die PC Games-Redaktion in früheren Zeiten ältere Spiele in ihrer Genre-Bestenlisten entsprechend abgewertet haben, wenn aktuellere Titel durch bessere Technik, Spielmechanik und Inhalte die Führungsspitze im Genre übernommen haben. Gleichzeitig hat sie Fortsetzungs-Titel sehr kritisch mit den Vorgängern verglichen und auch mangelnde Neuerungen im Spiel, die bei der Konkurrenz eine Selbstverständlichkeit sind, durchaus mit Minuspunkten gestraft.
Gutes Beispiel: Splinter Cell. Haben Teil 1 und 2 noch 90% ergattert, waren danach nur noch Wertungen zwischen 80% und 86% drin, eben weil man die markeneigene Historie und Entwicklung berücksichtigt hat. Von daher sehr fundiert bewertet und sehr vorbildlich.

Das kann man bei der CoD-Reihe nicht mehr behaupten. Mit CoD 4 hat es angefangen bei 93% oder 94% (wenn ich mich nicht irre). Danach tendierten alle Nachfolger immer zur 90%-Grenze, obwohl technisch und spielerisch keine nennenswerten Fortschritte erzielt wurden. Und gerade bei strunzdummer KI, mauer Lokalisation oder Levels, wie wie ein selbstablaufender Film inszeniert sind, den Spieler aber in seinen Aktionen kaum Optionen erlauben außer stur geradeaus zu ballern, sind 91% einfach nicht authentisch, geschweige denn ausreichend begründet. Eine hohe Ereignisdichte mit Massen an Explosionen kann kein Hauptargument dafür sein.

Ich wünsche mir die alte Objektivität zurück.


----------



## X3niC (9. November 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Sache finde ich schade:
> Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass die PC Games-Redaktion in früheren Zeiten ältere Spiele in ihrer Genre-Bestenlisten entsprechend abgewertet haben, wenn aktuellere Titel durch bessere Technik, Spielmechanik und Inhalte die Führungsspitze im Genre übernommen haben. Gleichzeitig hat sie Fortsetzungs-Titel sehr kritisch mit den Vorgängern verglichen und auch mangelnde Neuerungen im Spiel, die bei der Konkurrenz eine Selbstverständlichkeit sind, durchaus mit Minuspunkten gestraft.
> Gutes Beispiel: Splinter Cell. Haben Teil 1 und 2 noch 90% ergattert, waren danach nur noch Wertungen zwischen 80% und 86% drin, eben weil man die markeneigene Historie und Entwicklung berücksichtigt hat. Von daher sehr fundiert bewertet und sehr vorbildlich.
> 
> ...


 Sign!


----------



## Vordack (9. November 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das kann man bei der CoD-Reihe nicht mehr behaupten. Mit CoD 4 hat es angefangen bei 93% oder 94% (wenn ich mich nicht irre). Danach tendierten alle Nachfolger immer zur 90%-Grenze, obwohl technisch und spielerisch keine nennenswerten Fortschritte erzielt wurden. Und gerade bei strunzdummer KI, mauer Lokalisation oder Levels, wie wie ein selbstablaufender Film inszeniert sind, den Spieler aber in seinen Aktionen kaum Optionen erlauben außer stur geradeaus zu ballern, sind 91% einfach nicht authentisch, geschweige denn ausreichend begründet. Eine hohe Ereignisdichte mit Massen an Explosionen kann kein Hauptargument dafür sein.



Das hat ganz logische Gründe. Sie haben mit COD 4 angefangen - wie Du schreibst 93-94%. Danach konnten sie die Nachfolger nicht schlechter bewerten, da sich die Engine nicht mehr geändert hat. Somit konnten sie die Vorgänger nicht mehr abwerten da sich wie gesagt die Technik nicht verbessert hat. 

Hmm, beim selbigen durchlesen kapier ich es selbst nicht mehr  Egal, /sign von mir.


----------



## Cornholio04 (9. November 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Sache finde ich schade:
> Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass die PC Games-Redaktion in früheren Zeiten ältere Spiele in ihrer Genre-Bestenlisten entsprechend abgewertet haben, wenn aktuellere Titel durch bessere Technik, Spielmechanik und Inhalte die Führungsspitze im Genre übernommen haben. Gleichzeitig hat sie Fortsetzungs-Titel sehr kritisch mit den Vorgängern verglichen und auch mangelnde Neuerungen im Spiel, die bei der Konkurrenz eine Selbstverständlichkeit sind, durchaus mit Minuspunkten gestraft.
> Gutes Beispiel: Splinter Cell. Haben Teil 1 und 2 noch 90% ergattert, waren danach nur noch Wertungen zwischen 80% und 86% drin, eben weil man die markeneigene Historie und Entwicklung berücksichtigt hat. Von daher sehr fundiert bewertet und sehr vorbildlich.
> 
> ...


 Sehr schöner Beitrag. Ich habe das ganze hier im Thread auch schon ganz am Anfang thematisiert, was dann leider in der Wutschwemme von MW/BF ist besser/schlechter leider unterging. PCGames hat an authentizität und Objektivität stark eingebüßt. Und ich habe mittlerweile den Entschluss gefasst mein Abo hier zu kündigen und zur Konkurrenz zu gehen. Und das nach über 15 Jahren treuer Leserschaft, ich habe jede Ausgabe seit irgendwann ´96... bis März bin ich noch dabei, dann bin ich weg. Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass ich hier nicht mehr den Eindruck habe ehrlich, unvoreingenommen und klar zu meinem Vorteil beraten/informiert zu werden. 

Grüße

Corni


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. November 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Beitrag. Ich habe das ganze hier im Thread auch schon ganz am Anfang thematisiert, was dann leider in der Wutschwemme von MW/BF ist besser/schlechter leider unterging. PCGames hat an authentizität und Objektivität stark eingebüßt. Und ich habe mittlerweile den Entschluss gefasst mein Abo hier zu kündigen und zur Konkurrenz zu gehen. Und das nach über 15 Jahren treuer Leserschaft, ich habe jede Ausgabe seit irgendwann ´96... bis März bin ich noch dabei, dann bin ich weg. Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass ich hier nicht mehr den Eindruck habe ehrlich, unvoreingenommen und klar zu meinem Vorteil beraten/informiert zu werden.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Corni


 
Von einem Spieletest würde ich es aber nicht zwingend abhängig machen, ein Abo zu kündigen. Denn die Konkurrenz, von der du sprichst, macht es ja auch nicht wirklich besser. Nicht nur auf CoD bezogen.

Z.B. hat PC Games "Splinter Cell - Conviction" mit 84% gewertet. Ich persönlich liebe das Spiel, aber die Wertung ist durchaus fair und nachvollziehbar. GameStar hat da gleich ne 90er gezückt, was ich ein wenig überhöht empfinde. Ist halt bei jeder Redaktion ein wenig anders.
Generell sollte jedes Fachmagazin nur interne Tester ranlassen, die nicht automatisch dazu neigen, einem symathisierenden Titel gleich eine Traumwertung zu verpassen. Ich möchte dem PC Games-Tester von CoD kein Fanboy-Image nachsagen, aber aus dem Test liest sich einiges daraus.

Kein Magazin ist unfehlbar, auch PC Games nicht. Man kann nur darauf appelieren, aus den Fehlern zu lernen bzw. diese zu korrigieren.


----------



## Vordack (9. November 2011)

@Cornholio04

Ich hab mein Abo schon vor Jahren gekündigt  Gerade im Spielesektor ist Online schneller und günstiger 

Aber, wie schon geschrieben, ein Abo wegen einem Test zu kündigen ist etwas krass; ich gehe mal davon aus daß Dein Entschluss sich schon über eine geraume Zeit geformt hat und das jetzt nur der Auslöser war. 

Leider gibt es mMn im Printsektor keine wirklichen Alternativen die "besser" sind. GS und PCG nehmen sich nichts, egal wo. Ich denke immer die beiden haben Redakteure eingestellt die 24/7 die Gegnerseite beobachten  PC Action... hab ich ne Weile gelesen, war ganz lustig, aber nicht auf dauer. Mir fällt nix ein.

Naja, Du tust was Du tun musst  Hier wirst Du aber weiter rumhängen nicht? Ein Abschied pro Woche reicht


----------



## Lurelein (9. November 2011)

91%????

Ist heute der 1. April? Allein durch die 5 Stunden SP Kampagne hat das Spiel eine starke Abwertung verdient. Denn das nennt sich Abzocke ...
Zusätzlich hat sich wieder nichts getan, weder neue Engine noch neue KI. Es ist weiterhin ein Moorhuhn Ballern mit extrem unrealistischen Einlagen und billigen Effekten -.-

Von den Rechtschreib und Namensfails in den deutschen Missionen mal ganz zu schweigen. Andere Studios machen hier touren durch die Städte und machen Fotos etc. um es Detailgetreu umzusetzen. Die MW3 devs haben sich wohl nur kurz paar Postkarten angeguckt. Das erzeugt einfach Null Atmosphäre wenn der Panzer Vorschlaghammer auftaucht, da fängt man eher an zu lachen. Genauso die coolen Schilder wie "Müll Nur" oder "Personal Nur". MW3 ist B-Movie comedy mit Michael Bay Charakter für pubertierende. 

Die Inszenierung ist Überzogen und einfach nur unrealistisch in jeder Action Szene. Brennender Beton inklusive xD. Dann die Einlagen wo man hinter einem Geschüptzt geklemmt wird und einfach nur ballern kann ... Solche Einlagen waren schon im Jahre 2005 veraltet und Langweilig. Wenn man diese Einlagen noch von den 5 Stunden abzieht, hat man vielleicht 4 Stunden reine Bewegung in dem Spiel ...

Ich finde es immer wieder erschreckend, wie mit solch einfachen Produkten die auf das Melken der Spieler ausgelegt ist so viel Geld gemacht wird. Aber in Zeiten wo Transformers "cool" ist passt CoD wohl Perfekt rein. 

Mal sehen wann die ersten Mappacks kommen, wo man dann wieder 3 alte MW1+2 Maps für 15€ kaufen kann.

Aber PC Games muss sich halt auch an das Business halten. Das nächste Testmuster von Activision oder der nächste Exklusiv Test muss ja auch gesichert sein! Doch das bekommt man ja nicht wenn man eine böse Wertung abgibt


----------



## Cornholio04 (9. November 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Von einem Spieletest würde ich es aber nicht zwingend abhängig machen, ein Abo zu kündigen. Denn die Konkurrenz, von der du sprichst, macht es ja auch nicht wirklich besser. Nicht nur auf CoD bezogen.
> 
> Z.B. hat PC Games "Splinter Cell - Conviction" mit 84% gewertet. Ich persönlich liebe das Spiel, aber die Wertung ist durchaus fair und nachvollziehbar. GameStar hat da gleich ne 90er gezückt, was ich ein wenig überhöht empfinde. Ist halt bei jeder Redaktion ein wenig anders.
> Generell sollte jedes Fachmagazin nur interne Tester ranlassen, die nicht automatisch dazu neigen, einem symathisierenden Titel gleich eine Traumwertung zu verpassen. Ich möchte dem PC Games-Tester von CoD kein Fanboy-Image nachsagen, aber aus dem Test liest sich einiges daraus.
> ...


 Klar ist keiner unfehlbar, das steht ausser Frage. Mir sind einfach in den letzten zwei Jahren viele Dinge unangenehm aufgestossen und diese haben sich nun mal aufsummiert. Wie gesagt  ich bin seit über 15 Jahren Leser der PCGames, mir ist diese Entscheidung nicht leicht gefallen geschweige denn habe ich sie vorschnell getroffen noch von einem jenen Test abhängig gemacht. Das wäre doch sehr irrational und dämlich  . Nein, ich bin einfach durch Dinge in den letzten zwei Jahren immer mehr zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass dies nicht mehr meine Zeischrift ist. Von daher werde ich nun mal einem anderen Magazin eine Chance geben... oder gar keins mehr kaufen. Ich meine Heutztage bekommt man eigentlich alles online. Aber ich les halt mal gern beim scheißen, wie das bei Männern eben so ist von daher werd ich mir wohl wieder ein Abo holen.
Du hast sonst natürlich Recht, aber der Knackpunkt ist eben auch dein Appell am Schluss. Ich hatte hier leider nie das Gefühl, dass auf meine Kritik eingegangen wird. Und wenn man nicht mehr beachtet wird wendet man sich eben ab.

Edit:@Vordack: Naja Du bekommst ja Antworten oben im Text  und ja cih denke schon, dass ich hier noch weiter rumgeistern werde. Vor allem erstmal noch bis März nächsten Jahres, bis das Abo eben ausgelaufen ist. Wenn scih dann tatsächlich ne neue Zeitschrift bei mir einbürgert, könnte auch langsam die Community wechseln... mal sehen.


----------



## Maik151180 (9. November 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Sache finde ich schade:
> Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass die PC Games-Redaktion in früheren Zeiten ältere Spiele in ihrer Genre-Bestenlisten entsprechend abgewertet haben, wenn aktuellere Titel durch bessere Technik, Spielmechanik und Inhalte die Führungsspitze im Genre übernommen haben. Gleichzeitig hat sie Fortsetzungs-Titel sehr kritisch mit den Vorgängern verglichen und auch mangelnde Neuerungen im Spiel, die bei der Konkurrenz eine Selbstverständlichkeit sind, durchaus mit Minuspunkten gestraft.
> Gutes Beispiel: Splinter Cell. Haben Teil 1 und 2 noch 90% ergattert, waren danach nur noch Wertungen zwischen 80% und 86% drin, eben weil man die markeneigene Historie und Entwicklung berücksichtigt hat. Von daher sehr fundiert bewertet und sehr vorbildlich.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht wäre es besser wenn ein Spiel von mehreren Redakteuren getestet und bewertet würde und ein Durchschnittswert aus den Bewertungen genommen wird.
So als Tipp.


----------



## Belgium (9. November 2011)

No One Lives Forever strahlt mehr aus als MW3 und BF3 zusammen, ok grafisch haut es keinen mehr um...ja wie komm ich wieder darauf....der Inhalt stimmte aber. Stellen wir uns das Spiel mal in ner aktuellen Grafik vor. Herrlich, ich könnte sabbern...

Nehmen wir Medal of Honor Pacific Assault, Pearl Habor Angriff, danach wurd es sehr Tunnelartig. Ähnelt beinah nem CoD MW3 oder nicht? Irgendwie stehn ein paar Entwickler auf Leitung und trauen sich nicht was Neues zu machen. Bei Medal of Honor wars noch wenigstens so, das man irgendwann ne deutsche Uniform stellen musste, Battlefield 1942 war noch ein reine Multiplayer ohne SP Storyline.

Was sollte ein MW4, also bieten...Neue Grafikengine, besseres Story (siehe NoLF ok nicht so abgedreht, in der Art von Brothers in Arms), weniger Explosionen. Vielleicht sogar wieder WW2 oder gar Vietnam? Klingt langweilig?
BF4 back to basic....sprich kein SP Modus mehr, Engine ok, Origin in harmloser Variante oder besser Dice verabschiedet sich von EA. 

Hin oder Her...die Zeitschriften sollten sich auch mal kritischer werden, ein anderes Spiel mit den kleinen Mankos, hätte dann auch nie eine 91 Prozent bekommen.


----------



## Dyson (9. November 2011)

Wie kann man diesem seichten überladenen Rumgeballer von Gestern nur so eine Wertung geben?

Auch wenn der SP nicht total für die Tonne ist, die Wertung von euch ist einfach nur peinlich.
Kein Wunder das Activision und Co. nicht vorhaben eine KI zu verbessern, bzw. überhaupt eine einzuführen. 
Das alle Gegner endloss hinter den Deckungen auftauchen wie Schießbudenfiguren scheint euch und vielen anderen Magazinen ja super zu gefallen.

Oder hat Activision wiedermal großzügig Exklusivberichte für kommende Titel versprochen? Das funktioniert ja meistens recht gut bei so von den Publishern abhängigen Printmagazinen.

Schämt euch.


apropo Abo, ich habe meines aufgrund solcher Tests schon vor langer Zeit gekündigt, und ich hoffe ihr verliert weitere Abonennten, wenn ihr so unfassbar dämliche Tests abliefert.


----------



## danoc (9. November 2011)

die 91% sind mir unverständlich! sehe das genauso, dass jedes andere spiel das nicht von infinity ward kommt mit selber leistung keine 91% bekommen hätte. Dazu kommt das BF3 dann doch mindestens eine 90er wertung bekommen hätte können oder ? versteh ich nicht PC Games


----------



## danoc (9. November 2011)

Gamestar vergiebt 82%. Das hört sich doch schon realistischer an


----------



## Lightbringer667 (9. November 2011)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eine Sache finde ich schade:
> Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass die PC Games-Redaktion in früheren Zeiten ältere Spiele in ihrer Genre-Bestenlisten entsprechend abgewertet haben, wenn aktuellere Titel durch bessere Technik, Spielmechanik und Inhalte die Führungsspitze im Genre übernommen haben. Gleichzeitig hat sie Fortsetzungs-Titel sehr kritisch mit den Vorgängern verglichen und auch mangelnde Neuerungen im Spiel, die bei der Konkurrenz eine Selbstverständlichkeit sind, durchaus mit Minuspunkten gestraft.
> Gutes Beispiel: Splinter Cell. Haben Teil 1 und 2 noch 90% ergattert, waren danach nur noch Wertungen zwischen 80% und 86% drin, eben weil man die markeneigene Historie und Entwicklung berücksichtigt hat. Von daher sehr fundiert bewertet und sehr vorbildlich.
> 
> ...


/sign


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (9. November 2011)

Schließe mich sauerlandboy79 ebenfalls an. Es ist auffällig: Spiele, die über Jahre kein Element des Spiels verbessern (außer Technik/grafik), verschlechtern sich nicht. Dass würde ja bedeuten, dass die Ansprüche an Egoshooter hier stagnieren. Vielleicht sind aber auch die Ansprüche der PCG an PC - Spiele allgemein gesunken. Nur so lässt sich logisch (und nicht mit Theorie über bezahlte Tests) erklären, dass gerade in den letzten vier, fünf Jahren immer mehr Spiele bei 80+ landen. Nur so: nach Eurer eigenen Definition sind 90er - Spiele solche, die neue Maßstäbe setzen. Wieso sollten also die neuen BF/CoD - Spiele im Einkaufsführer landen oder 90er Wertungen kassieren ? Sie sind nur Aufgüsse. Die alten Versionen können stehen bleiben.


----------



## getier (9. November 2011)

was mir nicht ganz einleutet ist wenn hier über 90% der leute sagen das 91% nicht gerechtfertigt sind, dafür argumente liefern die mehr als plausiebel sind, nicht im ansatz darüber nachgedacht wird die wertung vielleicht zu überdenken.

anstelle rechtfertigt sich der autor des textes mit wiedersprüchen seiner eigenen posts.
so wie das argument das objektiv bewertet wurde. alleine das ist für mich schon hohn genug, den im ersten absatz wird geschwärmt wie toll nicht dieses kinofeeling ist und im nächsten das der bericht absolut objektiv bewertet wird.

als nächstes: wieso der gamestar test autentischer ist? tja das liegt alleine schon daran das tatsächlich 2 leute den test gemacht haben und dazu auch ihre meinung abgegeben haben. ihr könnt mir erzählen, dass die ganze redaktion inc. firmenhund und goldfisch das spiel durchgespielt hat und zu einer 91er wertung gekommen ist. glauben tue ichs nicht solange nicht ein eigenes fazit gepostet wird. (nachreichen braucht ihr den übrigens jetzt auch nicht. weil das ist noch unglaubwürdiger)

hier hat, und so leid mir das tut, ein cod fanboy das ergebnis eines spiels das eigentlich 5 jahre alt ist, die story des vorgängers kopiert (zwar nicht im inhaltlichen sinne aber im ablauf) und dazu mit mehr als fragwürdigen fehlern aufwartet die sich offenbar gegen null auswirken, den test geschrieben.
entschuldige für den ausdruck fanboy, aber was zutreffenderes ist mir nicht eingefallen und sollte auch nicht beleidigend ausfallen sondern simpel und einfach meine einschätzung wiederspiegeln.

zum schluss möchte ich noch sagen, dass ich es etwas belustigend finde, dass man immer eine ausrede dafür parat hat wieso meta scor total verhunzt sein soll.

das mag bis zu einem gewissen bereich stimmen. aber wenn man diesen bereinigt liegt er vielleicht nicht bei 2,0 oder 2,2 sondern irgend wo bei 5.
des weitern würde es mir zu denken geben wenn nicht nur meta sondern so gut wie sämtliche von usern abgebenen bewertungen nicht einmal die 80 punkte marke annähernd ankratzen. (egal ob amazon, meta, pcgames, gamestar,...)
und das alle angeblich verfälscht sein sollem --> das wollt ihr mir ja nicht wirklich weis machen oder? immerhin gibt es mehr cod zocker als bf3 - sollte das erbenis nicht gerade dann POSITIV verfälscht sein?

wie auch immer. mir ist es unerklärlich wie dieses ergebnis zu stande gekommen ist. man bewertet einen 3 golf heut zu tage ja auch nicht mit 90 von 100 punkten nur weil dieser fährt und zuverlässig ist.

für mich ist der test einfach nur als witz zu bezeichnen und lässt wirklich an der objektivität der autoren zweifeln so wie generel an der seriösität eurer zeitschrift (und das ist nicht das erste mal!!!)

PS: zum abschluss möchte ich wieder mal darknomies806 erwähnen. kommst du dir nicht langsam selbst zu blöd vor? du disqualifizierst dich mit jedem deiner kommentare. an deiner stelle würd ich einfach den mund halten oder den usernamen wechseln. weil an deiner niveaulosigkeit braucht sich keiner ein bsp nehmen. dazu kann ich nur sagen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm4RXmRkaF0


----------



## xxxm84 (9. November 2011)

BF3 mit ner 90er Wertung???? LACH! Was für ein Unsinn! Wofür??????? Für nen scheiss langweilig Unsinnigen SP? Tzzz


----------



## Eshmael (9. November 2011)

Der Sound? Schlechter wie bei BF3, und zwar nicht nur eine Klasse.
Von der Optik gar nicht zu reden.
Die Mitstreiter sind häufig so statisch, da muss man nur einmal zwischendie feinde rennen (Flashbang sei dank lebend) und wieder zurück. Schon scripten sich die eigenen Kameraden an noch so großen Gegnermassen vorbei.
Auch in BF3 hängt einiges, und wenn mir der KI Kamerad vors laufende Rohr rennt obwohl ich seit ner Minute feuer wie ein Irrer, kräuseln sich mir auch dabei die Nackenhaare, aber so schlecht wie in MW3 ists nicht.
MW3 erzählt schöner aber ich denke die ganze zeit: wie geil säh das mit manierlicher Grafik aus. wie geil würde das wirken wenn der Sound auf BF3 niveau wäre.

Beide Spiele sind nicht perfekt, zusammen wären sie es


----------



## LordCrash (9. November 2011)

@ getier: 
Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass PC Games (bzw. ein einzelner Redakteur) die abgegebene Wertung tatsächlich überdenkt bzw. auf sachliche Argumente wertungstechnisch reagiert. Da können die Argumente noch so stichhaltig sein, da passiert einfach nichts. Klingt doof, ist aber so.


----------



## getier (9. November 2011)

tja dann müssen sie sich aber den vorwurf gefallen lassen verblendete wertungen abzugeben.


----------



## N7ghty (10. November 2011)

Tut mir leid, aber bei dieser Wertung hab ich Zweifel daran, dass die PcGames wirklich unparteisch ist. So etwas kann einfach nicht wahr sein, genauso wie die Black Ops Note...


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (10. November 2011)

xxxm84 schrieb:


> BF3 mit ner 90er Wertung???? LACH! Was für ein Unsinn! Wofür??????? Für nen scheiss langweilig Unsinnigen SP? Tzzz


 
Das nicht, aber für einen verdammt genialen Multiplayer, in dem fast jedes Spiel anders ist als das vorherige. Da rennt man nicht die ganze Zeit als Inf rum und schießt was das Zeug hält. Die Aktionsmöglichkeiten sind bei BF einfach wesentlich mehr.


----------



## PCG_Vader (10. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber für einen verdammt genialen Multiplayer, in dem fast jedes Spiel anders ist als das vorherige. Da rennt man nicht die ganze Zeit als Inf rum und schießt was das Zeug hält. Die Aktionsmöglichkeiten sind bei BF einfach wesentlich mehr.


 
Deshalb hats im Multiplayer ja auch ne 94


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (10. November 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Deshalb hats im Multiplayer ja auch ne 94


 
touché.

Warum habt ihr CoD denn nicht in MP und SP unterteilt und das bewertet, wie bei BF? Ich ziehe zwar auch BF vor, muss aber sagen, dass die Kampagne von BF3 wirklich recht langweilig war. Von daher waren die 87 oder 86 % hier durchaus berechtigt (ganz ehrlich: Ich hätte weniger gegeben. Die Inszenierung war zwar ordentlich, also die Cutscenes, aber das Gameplay mit den Gegnerwellen ist eine Katastrophe, das ist ja schon mehr Towerdefense als Egoshooter). Mag sein, dass der SP von CoD dramatischer ist und dadurch für mehr Spannung sorgt, aber das ändert nichts an dem langweiligen Wellenprinzip der Gegner. So gesehen müsstest ihr selbst Serious Sam 3, was demnächst erscheint, mindestens 85 % geben, wenn die Inszenierung dramatisch genug ist, sogar 90 %. Ich finds dann btw. amüsant, dass MoH, was nicht so ein ausgeprägtes Wellensystem hat wie CoD (zugegeben hats auch weniger Dramatik weil man nur ein Soldat unter vielen ist und man das auch spürt), nur 78 % kriegt. Sind Gegnerwellen etwa ein gewünschter Trend?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. November 2011)

Ich finde diese ganze Diskussion BF3 vs. MW3 ziemlich verfehlt. Im Endeffekt sind es (im MP) komplett andere Spiele die sich eben ein Setting teilen. Welches von den beiden jetzt "besser" ist, ist dann doch eher sehr subjektiv. Ich z.B kam mit den BF Spielen nie wirklich zurecht. Kommt vllt. bischen daher, dass meine Multiplayer Shooter Sozialisation mit Quake3 angefangen hat und ich seit dem es einfach drin hab sehr schnell offensiv zu spielen. und genau das is in CoD gefordert. Wenn ich taktische Tiefe und Teamplay möchte, greif ich wahrscheinlich besser zu Battlefield. 

Nach dem ichs jetzt nen paar Stunden gespielt hab, halte ich die 91% für CoD SP auch für etwas überzogen. Ist nicht schlecht, im Gegenteil ist sogar echt gut, aber da ist wirklich gar nix neues dran und man hats wirklich alles schon mal irgendwie gesehen. das hätte durchaus nen guten Wertungsabzug geben dürfen.


----------



## Insoma (10. November 2011)

Also ich bin ein Battlefield Spieler der ersten Stunde und manchmal glaube ich, dass ich der einzige Mensch auf der Welt bin, der Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare 1 fürchterlich schlecht fand.

Aber ich muss sagen: Black Ops fand ich auch sehr gelungen. Der SP hatte eine gute Atmosphäre und sogar eine gute Story. Spielerisch war es natürlich nicht die Krönung, aber das erste CoD seit Teil 2, das mir mal wieder Spaß gemacht hat. Auch im MP hat mir Black Ops viel Spaß gemacht. Natürlich ist es anders als Battlefield, aber es SOLL auch anders sein. Ich würde zwar jedes Battlefield Black Ops vorziehen, aber zu sagen CoDO hätte mir für die Zeit keinen Spaß gemacht, wäre gelogen gewesen.

Modern Warfare 3 ist das beste aus der MW Serie, das muss ich zugeben. Die Story ist nicht mehr ganz so amerikanisch-nationalsozialistisch wie bei den MW Vorgängern und die Action ist wirklich over-the-top gut. Die haben wirklich super witzige Ideen (zum Beispiel den Kampf in Schwerelosigkeit). Es ist einfach ein grandioser Actionfilm zum mitspielen. Spielerisch ist es immer noch niveaulos, aber schon etwas besser als bei den anderen CoD Teilen. MW3 habe ich sogar zweimal durchgespielt und es nicht bereut. Bei MW1 und MW2 war ich froh, als es endlich vorbei war (Die 4 Stunden Spielzeit kamen mir vor, wie 4 Wochen).
Und ja. Ich finde den SP von MW3 deutlich besser als von BF3. Battlefield war gut, aber auch nicht mehr. Irgendwie belanglos und lustlos runtergespielt.

ABER: Der MP von MW3 ist eine Frechheit. Hier stimmt nichts. Dass er gegen BF3 nicht ankommt (Und ja, ich weiß, dass es sich anders spielen SOLL) ist so glasklar, aber meiner Meinung nach, ist er auch ein riesiger Rückschritt zum Black Ops MP. Spielgefühl und -geschwindigkeit, Waffenbalance, die (unsäglichen) Karten. Das alles wirkt unfertig, geschludert und ohne Herz programmiert.

Mein Fazit also:

SP:

Modern Warfare 3 > Black Ops > Battlefield 3 (Das sind keine Pfeile, sondern größer als Zeichen!)

MP:

Battlefield 3 > Black Ops > ... > Modern Warfare 3


----------



## Winchester1975 (10. November 2011)

Moin!

Also ich hab beide Spiele, BF3 und MW3, im SP durch gezoggt. Wirkliche Spieltiefe sind in beiden nicht vorhanden. Im Gegensatz zur COD Reihe habe ich das bei BF3 aber auch nicht erwartet, denn BF war für mich bis BFBC2 ein reines MP Spiel. Das man hier unbedingt ein SP einbauen musste liegt vermutlich daran das man den Kosoleros was anbieten musste. Ich als reiner PC Spieler hätte mich auch mit einem BF3 MP only zufrieden gegeben. Vom reinen Spielgeschehen nehmen sich beide Spiele im SP auch nicht wirklich viel. So das für mich nur die technische Seite den Ausschlag geben kann und da muss man unumwunden sagen das BF3 einfach besser aussieht und besser klingt. Spaß haben mir jedoch beide SP Modi gemacht und darauf kommt es an, auch wenn der Realismus doch sehr auf der Strecke bleibt.

Das man dahin gehend aber dem SP von MW3 trotzdem so gut bewertet, trotz im Vergleich zu BF3 erheblicher technisch Nachteile, kann ich dann aber auch nicht verstehen. Gut, muss man akzeptieren das PCGames so gewertet hat. Ist dann Ihre Sache.

Beim Multiplayer bin ich als langjähriger BF Spieler natürlich voreingenommen. Mir sagt das Gameplay der BF Serie halt mehr zu als dieses schnellen Gefechte bei CoD. Bei BF kommt es halt auf Teamplay an. Und da fühle ich mich mehr in der Unterstützer Rolle wohl. Denn ich hab so mein Problem mit Kopfschüssen. Weil ich da nie hin ziele. Würde im wahren Gefecht nämlich auch nicht auf den Kopf zielen, sondern dorthin wo ich ich die größte Treffer Fläche habe. Will mein Reallife Shooting Skill nicht durch irgendein Ballerspiel gefährden wo die Waffen alles andere als ballistisch korrekt dargestellt sind.

Wenn ich mit einem Schuss aus der Büchse im Kaliber .308 Winchester ne gestandene Sau oder kräftiges Rotwild umpuste, wundere ich mich immer wieder wieviel Schuss so ein Pixel Gegner aus nem M60, G3 oder einer Waffen gleichen Kalibers (.308 Winchester = 7,62x51mm NATO) aushält. Aber im Sinne des Gameplays muss das wohl so sein. Als Trainingsprogramm für einen Amoklauf taugen die Spiele also definitiv nicht. 

MfG Winchester


----------



## PCG_Vader (10. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> touché.
> 
> Warum habt ihr CoD denn nicht in MP und SP unterteilt und das bewertet, wie bei BF? Ich ziehe zwar auch BF vor, muss aber sagen, dass die Kampagne von BF3 wirklich recht langweilig war. Von daher waren die 87 oder 86 % hier durchaus berechtigt (ganz ehrlich: Ich hätte weniger gegeben. Die Inszenierung war zwar ordentlich, also die Cutscenes, aber das Gameplay mit den Gegnerwellen ist eine Katastrophe, das ist ja schon mehr Towerdefense als Egoshooter). Mag sein, dass der SP von CoD dramatischer ist und dadurch für mehr Spannung sorgt, aber das ändert nichts an dem langweiligen Wellenprinzip der Gegner. So gesehen müsstest ihr selbst Serious Sam 3, was demnächst erscheint, mindestens 85 % geben, wenn die Inszenierung dramatisch genug ist, sogar 90 %. Ich finds dann btw. amüsant, dass MoH, was nicht so ein ausgeprägtes Wellensystem hat wie CoD (zugegeben hats auch weniger Dramatik weil man nur ein Soldat unter vielen ist und man das auch spürt), nur 78 % kriegt. Sind Gegnerwellen etwa ein gewünschter Trend?


 
Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder 
Wir *haben* bei MW3 wie auch bei BF3 unterteilt in MP und SP, das steht direkt im ersten Absatz des Tests. Der MP-Test wird erst morgen oder übermorgen online gehen, da wir hier unter Realbedingungen testen, also nach Release auf vollen und womöglich überlasteten Servern.
Und MoH hatte ganz andere Probleme als nur eine schwache Inszenierung - miese Story, absurd abruptes Ende, völlig überzogener Patriotismus, lahmes Leveldesign, spielerische Schwächen wie etwa absurde Levelbegrenzungen - take your pick ... 




Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese ganze Diskussion BF3 vs.  MW3 ziemlich verfehlt. Im Endeffekt sind es (im MP) komplett andere  Spiele die sich eben ein Setting teilen. Welches von den beiden jetzt  "besser" ist, ist dann doch eher sehr subjektiv. Ich z.B kam mit den BF  Spielen nie wirklich zurecht. Kommt vllt. bischen daher, dass meine  Multiplayer Shooter Sozialisation mit Quake3 angefangen hat und ich seit  dem es einfach drin hab sehr schnell offensiv zu spielen. und genau das  is in CoD gefordert. Wenn ich taktische Tiefe und Teamplay möchte,  greif ich wahrscheinlich besser zu Battlefield.


 
Absolutes Dito. Im SP äfft Battlefield mittlerweile Modern Warfare nach und muss sich mit diesem vergleichen lassen - und macht dabei abgesehn von der überlegenen Technik imho keinen Stich, weshalb MW3 besser bewertet wurde.
Im MP sind es dagegen zwei brillante Titel, die ich persönlich beide sehr gerne spiele, die sich aber signifikant unterscheiden - finde diese ewigen Vergleiche und sogar regelrechten Grabenkriege unter Fans deshalb furchtbar.

Ein US-Kollege hat das ganz schön auf Facebook ausgedrückt: "Seit wann haben eigentlich Gamer angefangen, Gamer zu hassen?" Ich finds schade und lächerlich, wie hier beide Parteien miteinander umgehen - von demher: lasst doch jedem dort seinen Spaß, wo er ihn findet


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Absolutes Dito. Im SP äfft Battlefield mittlerweile Modern Warfare nach und muss sich mit diesem vergleichen lassen - und macht dabei abgesehn von der überlegenen Technik imho keinen Stich, weshalb MW3 besser bewertet wurde.
> Im MP sind es dagegen zwei brillante Titel, die ich persönlich beide sehr gerne spiele, die sich aber signifikant unterscheiden - finde diese ewigen Vergleiche und sogar regelrechten Grabenkriege unter Fans deshalb furchtbar.
> 
> Ein US-Kollege hat das ganz schön auf Facebook ausgedrückt: "Seit wann haben eigentlich Gamer angefangen, Gamer zu hassen?" Ich finds schade und lächerlich, wie hier beide Parteien miteinander umgehen - von demher: lasst doch jedem dort seinen Spaß, wo er ihn findet


 
BF3 "äfft" MW nach, MW3 kopiert sich selbst. Persönlich sehe in keinen Unterschied zu beidem, denn sowohl das eine als auch das andere schließt eine Wertung um die 90% aus ! Hier wäre mehr Konsequenz gefragt.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (10. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin mal gespannt wann die CoD'ler diese beiden treffen werden.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (10. November 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder
> Wir *haben* bei MW3 wie auch bei BF3 unterteilt in MP und SP, das steht direkt im ersten Absatz des Tests. Der MP-Test wird erst morgen oder übermorgen online gehen, da wir hier unter Realbedingungen testen, also nach Release auf vollen und womöglich überlasteten Servern.
> Und MoH hatte ganz andere Probleme als nur eine schwache Inszenierung - miese Story, absurd abruptes Ende, völlig überzogener Patriotismus, lahmes Leveldesign, spielerische Schwächen wie etwa absurde Levelbegrenzungen - take your pick ...


 
Okay das mit der Aufsplittung hatte ich übersehen, my bad. Aber das mit MoH kann ich dennoch nicht nachvollziehen. Von Patriotismus hatte ich nicht wirklich was gespürt, es waren einfache Soldaten im Krieg, ein "America, Fuck yeah" kam mir da nie zu Ohren. Und die Miese Story kann man CoD und BF genauso gut vorwerfen, beide aus nem schlechten B-Movie, finanziert von der US-Army. Das Leveldesign, gut, das ist ansichtssache. Mir persönlich gefiel die Wüstengegend und die Dörfer. Und die Levelbegrenzungen waren nötig, weil das Gelände normalerweise weitläufig ist (Afghanistan ist zwar fast nur Gebirge, aber dennoch gehts nicht alle 5 meter auf und ab). Das abrupte Ende kann ich aber nachvollziehen. Das gab's bei BF3 leider auch. Und MW1.


----------



## getier (10. November 2011)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> http://www.lowbird.com/data/images/2011/11/4chan-1320934756170.jpg
> 
> bin mal gespannt wann die CoD'ler diese beiden treffen werden.


 
PEGI 18 klingt in dieser hinsicht wie eine verarsche!


----------



## LordNycon82 (10. November 2011)

Das Game ist so Scheisse!! Ich bleib viel lieber bei BF3!!! MWF3 10 min angespielt und deinstalliert. OMG WTF so meine worte...


----------



## Bonobo (10. November 2011)

hier versammeln sich nich nur die BF3-fanboys, sonder auch die CoD-hater!

ich frag mich warum die BF3-fanboy nich BF3 zocken? läuft das grafikmonster mit originzwang auf ihrem mittelklasse-PC etwa nicht? so ein pech. unn die CoD-hater haben auch keine beschäftigung in der mittagspause, oder gar ziwschen ihren 2 lieblingstalkshows? 

iss schon arm. 
ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, das BF3 auch nur im ansatz so gehatet wurde wie CoD 8 hier. obwohl die cod-fanboys zu der zeit noch garnicht zocken konnten unn somit mehr zeit gehabt hätten zum haten. haben sie aber nicht. soviel erstmal dazu.

viel lustiger ist aber auch, dass die cod-hater (inklusive BF3-fanboys mit kack-pc) jeden positiven comment zu CoD 8 in der luft zerrreißen um sogleich alles negative, was je zu CoD 8 im www erschienen ist, als gegenargument zu liefern, da man ja sonst nichts zu tun hat.

ob dieser ofc pro-comment zu CoD 8 jez auch gehatet wird, iss mir relativ egal, da cod-hater die kuhle eigenschaft haben, immer das letzte wort haben zu müssen. egal was. 

rechtschreibfehler könnt ihr behalten. unn die grammar-flamer können diesen text-archivieren unn als selbstmordzweck benutzen. sofern sie cod-hater sinn.

in diesem sinne.


----------



## Fresh1981 (11. November 2011)

@Bonobo
Erstens ließ die Komentare im BF3 - Test!Es waren genug "hater" da die ihren mist gepostet haben!Habe CoD bei nem Freund gespielt und naja recht armselig das Spiel!

Zweitens solltest du weniger zocken und dir lieber den Duden holen!Damit deine Rechtschreibung besser wird!


----------



## Peter Bathge (11. November 2011)

Ich picke mir nur mal kurz diesen Satz heraus, weil ich ein großer Fan von Modern Warfare 1 bin:



Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Das abrupte Ende kann ich aber nachvollziehen. Das gab's bei BF3 leider auch. Und MW1.



Bitte? Das Ende war ganz und gar nicht abrupt, im Gegenteil gab es da einen meiner Meinung nach perfekten Spannungsbogen mit den Atomraketen, der wahnwitzigen Verfolgungsjagd und dem befriedigenden Finale auf der Brücke. Was hätte man denn danach noch erzählen sollen? Der Cliffhanger ging meiner Meinung nach in dieser Form absolut in Ordnung; die Hauptgeschichte um den Oberbösewicht wurde ja zu einem Absch(l)uss gebracht. Kein Vergleich mit Medal of Honor, das ohne einen echten Höhepunkt zu Ende ging - auch wenn der folgende finale Akt (die Skriptsequenz) durchaus eindringlich war.


----------



## Hideyasu (11. November 2011)

Alleine 5-6 Stunden Spielzeit rechtfertigen nicht mal ansatzweise ein > 90 % Wertung geschweige denn einen Preis von 60€ fürs Spiel. Das liegt teilweise unter der Spielzeit von so manchen AddOn oder DLC und MW3 spielt man leider auch nur einmal da die Story nicht gerade Anreiz auf einen 2. Durchlauf liefert. Beim MP mag da eine Wertung von > 90% gerechtfertig sein. 

Da PCGames aber ausschließlich den SP getestet hat, bleiben die Kritikpunkte: kurze Spielzeit, dumme KI, einfallsloses Wellendesign, minimale Verbesserungen in Gameplay und Grafik, Schlauchlevels, kaum Innovation und Neuerungen im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger, maue Story. Ich weiß nicht ob die postive Seite mit ausschließlich gescripteten Events die negative Seite soweit aufwiegen kann, das eine 91% Wertung dabei rauspringt. Die meisten Spiele haben für sowas von PCGames 70-80% Wertungen bekommen.


----------



## CoKarma (11. November 2011)

Ich finde die Wertung völlig gerechtfertigt


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (11. November 2011)

Bin gerade in etwa bei der Hälfte der Geschichte angelangt und kann die Wertung nur unterstreichen. Was den MP angeht, kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen. Kurz ausprobiert, mehr nicht - kein Interesse daran. Der SP macht aber überragend viel Spass und selten habe ich - bei einem Shooter - so stark die Zeit vergessen (Was? Ich habe gerade 1,5 h gezockt? kam mir vor wie  20 Minuten), wie bei MW3.

Kann sein, dass das Ding heut abend bereits durch ist, aber bei einem Shooter erwarte ich auch keine RPG-Spielzeit. 
Die Geschichte, auch wenn es sich (logischerweise) um Krieg handelt, ist doch "fantastisch" genug, um mich anzusprechen. Ich hoffe, den Bösewicht am Ende endlich ausschalten zu dürfen. 

Sehr gutes Spiel!


----------



## Veez (11. November 2011)

und wieder mal eine gekaufte Wertung...


----------



## Harf (11. November 2011)

seh ich genau so, wurd auf Die Community gehört und fast alles perfektioniert, aber das intressiert den hater ja sowieso nicht! Bin positiv überrascht!


----------



## matzep1428 (11. November 2011)

Bin absolut zufrieden, Super Spiel, macht einfach nur laune. Da ich auf BF3 verzichtet habe wegen Origin, freue ich mich total das es so gut geworden ist.


----------



## robby23 (11. November 2011)

Stark wie Infinity Ward das Niveau auch in Teil 3 wieder halten kann...
Am besten gefiel mir die Stelle im Video, als MW3 mit Micheal Bay vergleichen wurde. Bay Filme sind nach Boll Filmen so ziemlich das schlechteste was man in der Kinolandschaft momentan finden kann. 
Aber hey, il Stupido will unterhalten werden...bravo!

Werden Spiele wie MW3 (Battlefield ist da nicht viel besser) weiter mit Bestnoten überschüttet, wird das früher oder später den Niedergang des kreativen Schaffens in der Spieleindustrie bedeuten.


----------



## MisterCritics (11. November 2011)

robby23 schrieb:


> Stark wie Infinity Ward das Niveau auch in Teil 3 wieder halten kann...
> Am besten gefiel mir die Stelle im Video, als MW3 mit Micheal Bay vergleichen wurde. Bay Filme sind nach Boll Filmen so ziemlich das schlechteste was man in der Kinolandschaft momentan finden kann.
> Aber hey, il Stupido will unterhalten werden...bravo!
> 
> Werden Spiele wie MW3 (Battlefield ist da nicht viel besser) weiter mit Bestnoten überschüttet, wird das früher oder später den Niedergang des kreativen Schaffens in der Spieleindustrie bedeuten.



Amen Bruder!

Aber ich muss sagen das die Kampagne in MW3 recht gut gelungen ist. Und nicht jedem gefallen die Michael Bay Filme, aber deswegen sollte man sie nicht als das Schlechteste bezeichnen was es gibt, denn dazu fehlt dir die Qualifikation.

Armageddon, Die Insel, The Rock, Pearl Harbor sind meiner Meinung nach spitze Filme und 3 von denen sind sogar klassiker.


----------



## Crazy-Ghost (11. November 2011)

Der Hammer. Ein Glück interessieren mich Kommentare wie "Michael Bay Filme sind das schlechteste was es gibt" nicht, aber dennoch erwähnenswert da sehr lustig. Ich behaupte mal dass mind 90% der Filmegucker seine Filme nicht scheisse finden aber ich kann mich auch irren. Ich gehöre nicht dazu.


----------



## Bonobo (11. November 2011)

also vor allem roboter, die sich riesige schlachten mit unfassbarem collateralschaden leisten, zieht man sich doch immer wieder gerne rein.


----------



## sickgaming (11. November 2011)

also wenn die multiplayer wertung über 90% hat dann ist die wertung erkauft. Allein dass man keine freie mapwahl hat ist für mich immer noch ein Skandal.  Ich hoffe AlterIW kommt für MW3.  Aber zum glück gibts noch BF3.  Ob browser hin oder her freie mapwahl am pc ist pflicht.   Achja und ich hab Blackops und CoD4 geliebt (da gings ja auch....)


----------



## simba572 (11. November 2011)

der sp ist wieder hammer. berlin ist sowas von geil oder paris,prag, der sandsturm usw. 
die grafik ist an einigen stellen überraschend gut. gameplay wie immer - moorhuhn.

aber mir hat es gefallen. 
der mp ist natürlich käse. pearks,noobtube,shotguns die einen auf 100 meter one hiten und matchmaking = no go



Eshmael schrieb:


> Der Sound? Schlechter wie bei BF3, und zwar nicht nur eine Klasse.
> Von der Optik gar nicht zu reden.
> ...
> ...
> ...



dacht ich mir auch die ganze zeit..
der sound ist echt nicht so toll wie beschrieben in einigen tests, die hintergund musik ist gut aber die waffensounds sind grotte..einfach mal bass drunter legen und sich mit dem sound von bf3 messen wollen? niemals  da fehlt einiges


----------



## unranked (11. November 2011)

lol, und wieder mal wird die theorie untermauert das pcgames von iw gekauft ist. auch dieser artikel ist nichts anderes als werbung. selbst die schwächen sind so beschrieben das sie schon fast wieder stärken sind. und, lol, der sound soll so toll sein? haha da frage ich mich was die redakteure als massstab nehmen. 

UND VOR ALLEM SCHREIBT KEINER ÜBER DAS TOLL FUNKTIONIERENDE MATCHMAKING!!!!!!! 

mein gott, schon alleine deswegen und den daraus resultierenden folgen (keine ranked dedis, cheater, camper, tuber, unsw.....)  dürfte es keine Wertung über 75% geben. aber anscheinend gibts immer wieder leute die meinung das cod das absolute beste game ist nur weil sie bisher kein anderes gesehen haben.  

Wen interessiert schon SP? In spätestens 2 wochen hat der jeder mindestens 2 mal durchgezockt. (egal in welchem aktuellen spiel). da kannst du dir für eine gute story auch nichts mehr kaufen, wenn der multiplayermodus ein einziger krampf ist.


----------



## StevenGlamour (11. November 2011)

Datt stimmt! In der heutigen Zeit keinen Ranked Server anzubieten und und keine freie Map Wahl ist wirklich ein Skandal, ging ja bei Black Ops auch!!! Und es laggt auf manchen Maps auch wieder ganz toll!! Aber ansich kann ist es ein guter MP


----------



## Lextoul (11. November 2011)

Im allgemeinen Gegensatz zu BF3............... eine absolute Frechheit! Den toll inszenierten Singelplayer kann man sich mit diesem zurückgebliebenen Gameplay sparen!!!! Der Multiplayer.......... ich bin so froh, dass es BF3 gibt!!!!

Ich frag mich ehrlich ob man euch (PCGames) noch "Fachzeitschrift" nennen sollte..................bei dieser Wertung und dem Schwachsinn den ihr hier erzählt zu dem Spiel!!!


----------



## Winchester1975 (11. November 2011)

Ich meine ich habe mir ja über nachgebildete Städte in Spielen nie wirklich Gedanken gemacht. Zumal ich die auch nicht kenne. Aber wie in MW3 Hamburg oder Berlin dargestellt ist, war doch etwas Peinlich. Die dargestellte Köhlbrandbrücke hatte sage und schreibe 7 Masten...Und ich hab nirgends in Hamburg Stromleitungen auf Holzmasten an der Kaimauer, geschweige denn in Stadtgebiet gesehen wie sie dort dargestellt wurden. In Zeiten von Streetview und Satelliten Karten sollte doch schauplätze ein wenig orginal getreuer aussehen.

6h18m hab ich für die Kampange letztendlich gebraucht. BF3 hat auch so um den dreh gehabt und MoH auch. Also wie schon geschrieben, wirklich Tiefgang haben die Spiele alle nicht. Vom spielerischem Multiplay liegen mir halt die BF Serie besser. Das ist aber halt auch Geschmackssache. Und K/D Ratio Jäger gibt es in beidem Spielen, die ich auf den Tot hasse.

Und vermutlich können die besten Spieler nicht mal nen .357 Magnum Revolver abfeuern ohne das die sich das Handgelenk verstauchen geschweige denn ein Ziel treffen.


----------



## PCG_Vader (11. November 2011)

unranked schrieb:


> UND VOR ALLEM SCHREIBT KEINER ÜBER DAS TOLL FUNKTIONIERENDE MATCHMAKING!!!!!!!
> 
> mein gott, schon alleine deswegen und den daraus resultierenden folgen (keine ranked dedis, cheater, camper, tuber, unsw.....)  dürfte es keine Wertung über 75% geben. aber anscheinend gibts immer wieder leute die meinung das cod das absolute beste game ist nur weil sie bisher kein anderes gesehen haben.
> 
> Wen interessiert schon SP? In spätestens 2 wochen hat der jeder mindestens 2 mal durchgezockt. (egal in welchem aktuellen spiel). da kannst du dir für eine gute story auch nichts mehr kaufen, wenn der multiplayermodus ein einziger krampf ist.


 
1. Das Matchmaking wird im Mehrspielertest, der seit heute online steht, erwähnt. Ich hatte dabei eine Ratio von etwa 10% Abbrüchen oder Partien mit Lags - das ist genug, um es als Negativpunkt aufzuführen, aber definitiv zu wenig, um dem Spiel deswegen seine verdiente 9 abzuerkennen.
2. Cheater sind die Pest, ich hasse sie über alles - aber der Fehler liegt hier in den Menschen, nicht im Spiel. Infinity Ward bannt Cheater (die erste Banwelle lief gestern durch) und arbeitet Jahr für Jahr an seinem Anti-Cheatschutz. Die traurige Wahrheit ist halt: In jedem populären Spiel, egal ob CoD, BF, FIFA oder Halo wird gecheatet. Es ist eine Seuche, aber die kann ich nciht de Spiel ankreiden oder dme Hersteller, der ja dagegen vorgeht - Schuld daran sind einzig die betroffenen Spieler selbst und die kann ich weder bewerten, noch hätte meine Wertung des Spiels Einfluss auf deren Tun.
3. Schön wenn dir Singleplayer egal ist, aber ich kenne alleine in meinem persönlichen Umfeld genug Zocker, die CoD zum Beispiel nur alleine spielen - die seit Beginn an Serienfans sind, aber in zehn Jahren noch keine 2 Stunden Onlinespielzeit zusammenkriegen. Also sei vielleicht etwas vorsichtiger mit deinen Verallgemeinerungen - man sollte nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen.




Winchester1975 schrieb:


> Und vermutlich können die besten Spieler nicht mal nen .357 Magnum  Revolver abfeuern ohne das die sich das Handgelenk verstauchen  geschweige denn ein Ziel treffen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Magnum sollte gehn, wenn sie sich halbwegs ruhig von den kleineren Kalibern hocharbeiten - aber bei ner Shotgun dürfte deine Prognose tatsächlich eintreffen


----------



## Hideyasu (11. November 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> 2. Cheater sind die Pest, ich hasse sie über alles - aber der Fehler liegt hier in den Menschen, nicht im Spiel. Infinity Ward bannt Cheater (die erste Banwelle lief gestern durch) und arbeitet Jahr für Jahr an seinem Anti-Cheatschutz. Die traurige Wahrheit ist halt: In jedem populären Spiel, egal ob CoD, BF, FIFA oder Halo wird gecheatet. Es ist eine Seuche, aber die kann ich nciht de Spiel ankreiden oder dme Hersteller, der ja dagegen vorgeht - Schuld daran sind einzig die betroffenen Spieler selbst und die kann ich weder bewerten, noch hätte meine Wertung des Spiels Einfluss auf deren Tun.



Leider kann man dir in dem Punkt kein Recht geben. Den Hersteller kann man das sehr wohl ankreiden. Mit dem Bewusst sein, dass es Cheater geben wird (kennt IW ja schon seit 2 Teilen davor das Problem), warum gebe ich dann dem Spieler nicht die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden auf welchen Ranked Server er spielen will? Bsp BF3: Man spielt auf einem Ranked Server auf dem man weiß, dass die Admins nicht lange fackeln und den Typen bannen. In MW3 muss ich dann mal 3-4 Wochen warten bis Infinity Ward mal in Gang kommt und eine Bannwelle startet und das mit jedem neuen Cheat, der rauskommt. Falls nicht geh ich in BF3 in meiner Favo-Liste auf den nächsten guten Server und fertig. Auf Rankend Server tummeln sich Cheater sowieso recht selten. Das Problem hatte CoD MW2, Black Ops und jetzt MW3. Also seit langem bekannt. Nun ist die Frage, ob der Hersteller was dafür kann? Sicher tut er das!

Wenn es Infinity Wards erster CoD Teil gewesen wäre, würde ich dir in der Hinsicht sicher recht geben. Leider existiert das Problem aber schon seit ein paar Jahren und die Community hat sich stets drüber beschwert. Was bekommen wir dedizierte Spielzeugserver und als Dank für diese herrausragende Leistung noch ne 91% Wertung die Infinity Ward sagt: Macht weiter Jungs! Seit furchtbar unkreativ, bastelt 0815 Storys zusammen, behandelt eure Spieler wie Kinder und hört ja nicht auf sie! Dann ist euch eine dicke Wertung für euren nächsten 60€ Addon MW 2.3 sicher.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (11. November 2011)

Irgendwann wird es soweit sein: Ich entwickel an einem super Spiel mit, was sich mega verkauft, stelle es ein Jahr später wieder zum download, ein Jahr danach wieder... Wenn ich dann noch Gewinn scheffel, muss da doch was schief laufen


----------



## usopia (12. November 2011)

Tja, was soll man sagen zu so einer Bewertung? Sicherlich zu hoch vermute ich. Nach meiner Enttäuschung über BlackOps lasse ich mich aber nicht nochmal zum Vollpreis überreden durch eine PCG-Wertung. Zulegen werde ich mir MW3 recht sicher, dann aber für max. 20,- bis 25,- Oiro. Mehr isses wahrscheinlich auch nicht wert und bis dahin reicht mir das (für mich) grandiose BF3.


----------



## Prisco (12. November 2011)

Also ich persönlich werde auch noch ein bischen warten.  
Es gibt momentan einfach viel zu viele gute Spiele und ich will mir nicht alles leisten.
BF3, Skyrim, Anno 2070, Star Wars The Old Republik

das sind ca. 200 Euro ....

Da muss man schon schauen, ob man wirklich alles braucht.

Call of Duty war schon immer der Single-Player King im Shooter-Bereich. Der Erfolg spricht auch eine deutliche Sprache, zumindest im Xbox360 Bereich.

Aber mir persönlich ist es einfach zu wenig für das Geld. Will jetzt nicht behaupten, dass BF3 besser ist, denn die Geschmäker lassen sich sowieso nicht umstimmen, aber in BF3 kann man in Summe einfach mehr erleben für denselben Preis.

Wenn ich z.B. keinen Bock auf Häuserkampf habe, dann fahre ich eben Panzer oder ich fliege allerlei Flugzeugs.



.... aber ganz klare Sache CoD war schon immer großes Actionkino auf dem PC...


----------



## Maik151180 (12. November 2011)

PCG_Vader schrieb:


> 1. Das Matchmaking wird im Mehrspielertest, der seit heute online steht, erwähnt. Ich hatte dabei eine Ratio von etwa 10% Abbrüchen oder Partien mit Lags - das ist genug, um es als Negativpunkt aufzuführen, aber definitiv zu wenig, um dem Spiel deswegen seine verdiente 9 abzuerkennen.
> 2. Cheater sind die Pest, ich hasse sie über alles - aber der Fehler liegt hier in den Menschen, nicht im Spiel. Infinity Ward bannt Cheater (die erste Banwelle lief gestern durch) und arbeitet Jahr für Jahr an seinem Anti-Cheatschutz. Die traurige Wahrheit ist halt: In jedem populären Spiel, egal ob CoD, BF, FIFA oder Halo wird gecheatet. Es ist eine Seuche, aber die kann ich nciht de Spiel ankreiden oder dme Hersteller, der ja dagegen vorgeht - Schuld daran sind einzig die betroffenen Spieler selbst und die kann ich weder bewerten, noch hätte meine Wertung des Spiels Einfluss auf deren Tun.


 
1. 10% Abbrüche ist für mich so hoch wie der Mount Everest. In cod4 hab ich vieleicht 0,0000000001%
2. Klar hat daran der Hersteller Schuld bei MW1 konnte man noch Streamen z.B. zu GGC wenn einer von PB nicht erkannt wurde Screenshot eingeschickt zack max 24h später gebannt.
Bei MW2 und BO habe ich an VAC auch Cheater gemeldet mit Video und und und. 
Antwort von VAC die können da nichts machen wenn das System die nicht erkennt wollen die auch nichts machen.
Hier ein Bsp.: Boom Headshoot - Black Ops - Wallhacker - YouTube und der darf immernoch spielen.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (12. November 2011)

Prisco schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich werde auch noch ein bischen warten.
> Es gibt momentan einfach viel zu viele gute Spiele und ich will mir nicht alles leisten.
> BF3, Skyrim, Anno 2070, Star Wars The Old Republik
> 
> ...


 
Ganz genau, ich hole mir Skyrim für den Singleplayer und Battlefield für Multiplayer, das langt für mindestens ein Jahr, Die CoD Kampagne mag ganz gut sein, aber viel zu kurz, ist mir 70 Tacken nicht wert (die 6 Stunden), der Multiplayer hat für mich absolut keinen Spielwert, Battlefield hat mich da verdorben^^


----------



## maggi92 (12. November 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt auch die Kampagne durch und muss sagen, mich hat selten ein Spiel so gepackt wie MW3. Die Kapamgne ist einfach episch, man fiebert förmlich mit und kann gar nicht aufhören zu zocken. Jede einzelne Mission begeistert aufs Neue, da stört es mich nicht, dass ich schon nach knapp 5 Stunden durch bin.
Muss man einfach gespielt haben.


----------



## Hideyasu (12. November 2011)

maggi92 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt auch die Kampagne durch und muss sagen, mich hat selten ein Spiel so gepackt wie MW3. Die Kapamgne ist einfach episch, man fiebert förmlich mit und kann gar nicht aufhören zu zocken. Jede einzelne Mission begeistert aufs Neue, da stört es mich nicht, dass ich schon nach knapp 5 Stunden durch bin.
> Muss man einfach gespielt haben.



Jo, ging ab. Gefühlte 20000 "Taliban" tot und hey wer häts erwartet, am Ende tötet man den Gegner und überlebt nur knapp... hm woher kenn ich das Ende bloss ^^. Bestimmt nicht aus den 3 Teilen davor.


----------



## oliverh2002 (13. November 2011)

Nach den ersten 15 Stunden im Mehrspielermodus kann man sich schon ein Urteil erlauben. Mein Urteil: Das Spiel ist schlecht. Dahingeschleuderte Karten, Konsolengrafik ohne Verbesserung zu MW2 und Cheater so weit das Auge reicht (auch die angeblich bereits stattgefundenen Bans haben daran nichts geändert). Der Rest der nicht Cheatet hoppst im berühmten Bunnyhopping Style wild ballernd über die Karte oder campt zusammengekauert in einer Ecke. Null Taktik ist hier gefragt.Einfach eine sinnlose Action Ballerei die so völlig spassfrei ist. Dazu kommt wieder mal das besch..."Matchmaking" System. Auch die sinnlosen Dedicated Server können das Bild nicht verbessern, da diese ausschließlich unranked sind. Infinity Ward hat es tatsächlich geschafft hier noch eine Negativsteigerung zu MW2 zu schaffen. Man merkt, dass es hier an Ideen und wohl auch Fachpersonal schwer gemangelt hat. Ich bin nur froh, dass unsere Gruppe den eigenen Server bei Black Ops behalten hat. Wir werden weiter hier spielen, taktieren und uns wohl fühlen.
Dies ist definitiv das letzte Call of Duty von Infinity Ward welches wir erworben haben! Überflüssig zu erwähnen, dass sie sich Ihre DLC's in naher Zukunft sonstwo hinstecken können.
Es bleibt nur die Hoffnung, dass auch andere dieses Spiel so, oder ähnlich beurteilen und uns ein weiterer Aufguss in 2 Jahren erspart bleibt.
Mit frustrierten Grüßen


----------



## STONBEBURNER (13. November 2011)

Aber n 20er ist es doch schon wert oder?!
http://www.viel-deal.de/2011/11/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-3-fur-unter-20-euro/


----------



## STuK4 (13. November 2011)

maggi92 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt auch die Kampagne durch und muss sagen, mich hat selten ein Spiel so gepackt wie MW3. Die Kapamgne ist einfach episch, man fiebert förmlich mit und kann gar nicht aufhören zu zocken. Jede einzelne Mission begeistert aufs Neue, da stört es mich nicht, dass ich schon nach knapp 5 Stunden durch bin.
> Muss man einfach gespielt haben.


 
Echt? ich hab jetzt das erste Viertel oder drittel(kp) und bin eher gelangweilt...
Moorhuhn halt mitner dämlichen Story und nach der 5000sten Explosion schalt ich einfach ab, weill sich mein Gehirn sagt "spam", nich drauf achten.
Ich denk mir immer wie viel Energie und Geld darein geflossen ist und wie viel angebrachter diese in kreativeren und vom Gameplay besseren Spielen wäre.
Man stelle sich z.B. ein Skyrim mit 10x so viel Entwicklern vor,
kaum auszudenen wie geil das sein könnte.


----------



## Crysisheld (13. November 2011)

@Christoph, 

schöner Test. Hat mir Spass gemacht ihn zu lesen. Ein bisschen schade fand ich, dass ihr nicht auf die Levels in Deutschland (Hamburg) eingegangen seid. Leider sieht die Tiefgarage in Hamburg alles andere als authentisch aus. überall amerikanische Schilder bzw. Beschriftungen - Autos mit amerikanischen Kennzeichen in den Straßen - aber das hätte Abzüge geben müssen, da die Atmosphäre darunter leidet. Aber der Test ist super geschrieben


----------



## Lightbringer667 (14. November 2011)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte CoD MW2, Black Ops und jetzt MW3. Also seit langem bekannt. Nun ist die Frage, ob der Hersteller was dafür kann? Sicher tut er das!....


 
Du spielst offensichtlich noch nicht so sonderliche lange online oder? 3-4 Wochen Reaktionszeit ist fast "sofort" und IW / Valve haben nicht mal ne Woche nach Release mit dem Bannen angefanen O.o
Ich hab bisher in jedem Spiel das ich online gespielt habe in den letzten 10 Jahren immer wieder Cheater erlebt. Auch sehr gewissenhaft arbeitende Entwickler wie Blizzard z.B. sind davor nicht gefeit. Schon damals bei Diablo 2 und StarCraft, wo Blizzard wirklich SEHR darauf bedacht war die Spiele "rein" zu haltne und fleissig gebannt hat, waren mehr als genug cheater / hacker / bots unterwegs. und das auch noch Jahre nach release und nie aufhörender Unterstützung des Herstellers.
Die Firma kann zunächst mal wenig dafür, es sind die Spieler selbst. Die Nutzen diesen Mist und neue Hacks sind nunmal nicht immer gleich nachzuweisen. Und sie können auch nicht gleich jeden Kicken / Bannen der nur 1-2x gemeldet wurde. Ich wurde auch schon als Cheater beschimpft weil ich eben nen guten Lauf hatte und der Rest halt nicht. O.o


----------



## Hideyasu (14. November 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Du spielst offensichtlich noch nicht so sonderliche lange online oder? 3-4 Wochen Reaktionszeit ist fast "sofort" und IW / Valve haben nicht mal ne Woche nach Release mit dem Bannen angefanen O.o
> Ich hab bisher in jedem Spiel das ich online gespielt habe in den letzten 10 Jahren immer wieder Cheater erlebt. Auch sehr gewissenhaft arbeitende Entwickler wie Blizzard z.B. sind davor nicht gefeit. Schon damals bei Diablo 2 und StarCraft, wo Blizzard wirklich SEHR darauf bedacht war die Spiele "rein" zu haltne und fleissig gebannt hat, waren mehr als genug cheater / hacker / bots unterwegs. und das auch noch Jahre nach release und nie aufhörender Unterstützung des Herstellers.
> Die Firma kann zunächst mal wenig dafür, es sind die Spieler selbst. Die Nutzen diesen Mist und neue Hacks sind nunmal nicht immer gleich nachzuweisen. Und sie können auch nicht gleich jeden Kicken / Bannen der nur 1-2x gemeldet wurde. Ich wurde auch schon als Cheater beschimpft weil ich eben nen guten Lauf hatte und der Rest halt nicht. O.o



Leider hast du den Post nicht richtig gelesen. Endaussage ist einfach: IW hört auf eure Spieler und lasst das dumme Matchmacking sein. Gibt den Spieler ranked dedicated Server damit sie die Möglichkeit besitzen nicht lange auf Banns von IW zu warten sonderen selbern bei Störenfrieden nen Bann auszusprechen. In keinem Mulitplayer Shooter der dedicated Server bestitzt, ist das Problem der Cheater so massiv und stößt der Community so sauer auf wie in MW2 und MW3. Das das Matchmacking eine schlechte Lösung ist wurde seit MW2 wieder und wieder durchgekaut. In viele Tests wurde das sogar auch direkt als negativer Punkt angekreidet und IW ändert da nicht viel dran und genau das ist der Punkt für den der Hersteller etwas kann.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (14. November 2011)

Hideyasu schrieb:


> Leider hast du den Post nicht richtig gelesen. Endaussage ist einfach: IW hört auf eure Spieler und lasst das dumme Matchmacking sein. Gibt den Spieler ranked dedicated Server damit sie die Möglichkeit besitzen nicht lange auf Banns von IW zu warten sonderen selbern bei Störenfrieden nen Bann auszusprechen. In keinem Mulitplayer Shooter der dedicated Server bestitzt, ist das Problem der Cheater so massiv und stößt der Community so sauer auf wie in MW2 und MW3. Das das Matchmacking eine schlechte Lösung ist wurde seit MW2 wieder und wieder durchgekaut. In viele Tests wurde das sogar auch direkt als negativer Punkt angekreidet und IW ändert da nicht viel dran und genau das ist der Punkt für den der Hersteller etwas kann.


 
Hab es schon richtig gelesen und ich geb dir soweit auch recht, dass Matchmaking im Prinzip die schlechtere Option ist und man am PC durchaus Dedicated Server verlangen kann. Meine Aussage bezog sich eher auf die Cheater Problematik ganz direkt. Vllt. noch mal klarer ausgedrückt: Cheater wird es immer geben, und ich gebe Christoph hier recht, dass es nicht der Fehler (sehr wohl aber das Problem) des Herstellers ist. Dedicated Server (obwohl sie mir auch lieber sind) bieten hier nur sehr begrenzt Schutz. Natürlich ist es da Möglich einen Cheater zu bannen, dafür kommen dann aber neue. Die Diskussion an anderer Stelle über Cheater in BF3 zeigt, dass auch Spiele bei denen der Hersteller darauf achtet genug Schutzmechanismen zu implementieren und auf Dedicated Server setzt recht Cheaterverseucht sein können. Erfahrungsgemäß lässt das mit der Zeit aber etwas nach. Bei MW2 z.B. war es nen halbes Jahr nach erscheinen ziemlich schlimm, nen weiteres halbes Jahr später war Ruhe.


----------



## Primekill (15. November 2011)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurden beim Test von BF3 irgendwelche unnötigen Apfelkisten kritisiert die doof aussahen.
Bei cod heißts: Grafik ist altbacken.
aus.

Wenn ihr COD auch so kritisch bewertet hättet, wäre das ne 70er Wertung^^


----------



## JanEric1 (16. November 2011)

was ich auch geil fand im test war das sound als positiv bewertet wurd WTF
Der sound der waffen ist frei erfunden alle waffen klingen annähernd gleich also ich hab keine ahnung was daran gut sein soll


----------



## Vordack (16. November 2011)

BF3, Skyrim, TOR, da hat COD erst mal verloren...

Ich wollts mir eigentlich im Frühjahr holen, aber habe ich das richtig kapiert? Es gibt nur Matchmaking und keinerlei Dedicated Server?

Wenn das so ist dann ist es für mich gestorben.


----------



## PCG_Vader (16. November 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich wollts mir eigentlich im Frühjahr holen, aber habe ich das richtig kapiert? Es gibt nur Matchmaking und keinerlei Dedicated Server?
> 
> Wenn das so ist dann ist es für mich gestorben.


 
Es gibt auch dedicated Server, allerdings nur für unranked Matches, ein Aufleveln ist dort nicht möglich. Ranglistenspiele, in denen du Herausforderungen und Levels abschließt und neuen Kram freispielst, funktionieren wie in MW2 per Matchmaking.


----------



## Janster_LE (18. November 2011)

Schon bei der Überschrift des Tests rollen sich mir die Fußnägel nach oben. Kleine Schwächen? Bitte was? Der Sound ist einfach mal völlig daneben, Grafik auf dem gleichen Stand wie MW1, nur finde ich sie diesmal sogar schlehter. Inhalt: Bitte was?
 Ein User hier hats auch sehr schön formuliert "Moorhuhn halt mitner dämlichen Story und nach der 5000sten Explosion  schalt ich einfach ab, weill sich mein Gehirn sagt "spam", nich drauf  achten" 
Dem ist einfach nichts hinzuzufügen. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass jedes andere Spiel von irgendeinem anderen Entwickler/Publisher Team, für altbackene Wiederholung abgestraft wird, nur dieses Machwerk nicht. 
Ich habe das Spiel seit heute. SP ist durch (gähn). MP ist das reinste Grauen, erst wartet man 10Minuten, bis man in ein Spiel kommt, dann ist man drin und fliegt raus. Wenns dann mal geht, laggts wie blöde. Dann kommen 2 Cheater bei 8 Mann dazu.
Bei der Grafik, dem Sound,... müsste das Spiel auf ner PS2 laufen. 
Ich reg mich seit 10.11Uhr auf, Geld für dieses schlechte Stück Copy&Paste Software ausgegeben zu haben und dann liest man noch in Spiele"Fachmagazinen" 90er Bewertungen. 
Ich kann so eine Wertung absolut nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## UthaSnake (19. November 2011)

Also mir macht das Spiel Spass 
Knackige Inszenierung, respwaning Gegner, Explosionen und ein Patriotismus den nur ein CoD abliefert. Eben genau das was man von einem Cod auch erwartet - wer etwas anderes erwartet und selbst beim 7ten (oder 8ten?) Titel (ausgenommen der Add ons) nicht checkt das sich das auch nicht ändern wird, hat selber Schuld.

Würde ich mir für ein CoD mal etwas neues wünschen? Natürlich!
Aber würde ich als Hersteller etwas ändern, wenn ich Jahr für Jahr Verkaufsrekorde aufstell mit einer Spiel-Marke? Nein!
Es liegt einfach in der Natur des Menschen das er nach dem höchstmöglichen Profit strebt - und wenn sich jedes Jahr Millionen von Menschen ein Vollpreis Update kaufen (verpackt in einer neuen Story) sind diese einfach auch selber Schuld, wenn niemals die gewünschten Neuerungen erscheinen 

Das nächste Cod sollte nach meinen Wünschen, eine neue (nicht umbedingt grandiose, aber) gute Grafik besitzen und in einigen Teilen des Spiels ein bisschen auf die Bremse drücken.
MW1 bot noch eine tolle Mischung aus ruhigen Passagen und brachialer Action.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (23. November 2011)

So habs eben durch (Xbox360) und muss sagen: gähn. Ich hab bisl mehr als 4 Stunden gespielt und das auch nur weil ich am Anfang ein wenig rumgetrödelt habe, da ich dachte es passieren unvorhergesehene Dinge. Wie konnte ich das nur erwarten? Also 91% kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bewerte das jetzt mal noch im Zusammenhang mit den anderen Spielen, da würde ich dann so zwische 80-85% geben, maximal. Als Einzelspiel ohne Vorwissen? 75-80% Hollywoodbombast hin oder her, aber das war ja jenseits von gut und böse. Mal abgesehen, dass mir von der "Story" nix hängengeblieben ist, sind ja Emmerichs Filme besser gemacht. Mir fiel auch direkt am Anfang des Spiels wieder dieses Video mit dem "Bloody Screen- so Reaaal!" ein. Da musste ich grinsen, ansonsten wars halt wieder Fließbandarbeit. Battlefield hab ich auch angespielt, sieht besser aus und fühlte sich echter an, a´ber muss auch hier sagen, im Prinzip das Selbe. Wobei cih dem Spiel für die kurze Zeit die ich es gespielt habe so um die 90 geben würde. Aber im Nachhinein (nach Anschauen eines Playthrougs) gibts auch für das nur so 80-85% Der Singleplayer war ja auch arm. Gut vllt liegts an mir, aber ich mag diese Shooter irgendwie alle nicht mehr. Immer das Selbe und wirklich immer diese "originellen" Stories. Gotteswillen. Aber da wird sich nix mehr dran ändern. Ich zock jetzt wieder GOW3


----------



## MightyDog247 (24. November 2011)

Muahaha... also gemessen an den Vorgängern ist es ein typisches IW-Game... also besser als BO. Der Singleplayer ist nicht sehr berauschend von der Story, viel Lärm um nichts... Auch finde ich es grottendämlich, dass man beispielsweise im Hafen keinen eigenen Weg finden DARF!
Welcher Schurke taucht wohl in 2 Jahren auf? Wer hat noch verschollene Brüder oder Söhne oder hört eine mittlerweile hirnfreie Story endlich auf fortgesetzt zu werden?

Der Multiplayer? GROTTENSCHLECHT! Ich habe in den letzten 10 Tagen seit Kauf insgesamt 4 Std spielen können... Warum? Weil die online-Dienste nicht erreichbar sind, so sagt zumindest die mittlerweile permanente Meldung! Ein einzelproblem? Mitnichten!!! Egal welches Forum, egal welche Community, dieses Problem wird permanent beschrieben!! Das müssen Tausende von Usern sein, die schlicht und einfach betrogen werden! Und dann die ewige Cheaterei!!! 2std nach Release die ersten bestätigten WH , Aims usw... wie lächerlich ist das denn? Und die Krönung: Weder Steam noch Activision sind mit ihren ureigenen Support-teams in der Lage das Spielproblem zu lösen!!! Beste Idee... Deinstallieren! Dümmste Idee: Computer komplett neu aufsetzen!
Fazit: Ich will mein Geld zurück!


----------



## watie (25. November 2011)

also habs bei mir aufm rechner mit steam von nem kumpel angespielt und kann nur sagen OMG! das hätt ich nicht erwartet
ok muss dazu sagen das ich nicht mehr viel zocke und in letzter zeit nur ab und an bfbc2

als erstes serverauswahl schon gedacht wtf die haben nicht immer noch das matchmaking ***** system von mw2 xDDD
aber tatsächlich rofl
dann ab ins spiel erstmal AUGENKREBS ich weis nicht ob bfbc2 so überragend ist aber bin mir vorgekommen als würd man von ner ps3 an ne ps1 wechseln
und das waffenfeedback bzw handling hat mich irgendwie an cs erinnert..... 
innovationen konnte ich jetzt auch keine erkennen ausser das ein paar waffen und sprees anderst heißen als bei mw2

zum matchmaking muss man ja eigentlich nichts mehr sagen ... aber ich machs doch hat mich bei mw2 nämlich sau gefrustet 
keine festen server heist auch keine  comm die für  neue leute offen ist heist massig cheater ( allein um nen server zu hosten hats sich bei mw2 für cod fans ja quasi gelohnt nen hack zu abonnieren) heist dauernd lags heist 10 mal mit freunden joinen bis der erste nach 5min wieder fliegt heist der host hat immer nen 100 mal besseren ping heist das spiel ist müll

achso hab den sp nicht gezockt mag keine shootersps


----------



## Astrolon (27. November 2011)

Ein Test von "PC"-Games auf Basis einer Konsolenversion!
Hallo???


----------



## syntexa (9. Dezember 2011)

kommt nur mir das so vor oder ist der singleplayer wirklich fast doppelt so lang wie in den vorgängern ?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (9. Dezember 2011)

syntexa schrieb:


> kommt nur mir das so vor oder ist der singleplayer wirklich fast doppelt so lang wie in den vorgängern ?


 
Hab eigentlich genauso lang gebraucht wie immer. Ich glaub ich hab nur für CoD 1 (*nicht *MW1)  länger als 6h gebraucht ^^


----------



## syntexa (9. Dezember 2011)

mhhh steam zeigt mir an das ich schon 7 std gespielt hab aber unter kampagne steht was von 47%...


----------



## syntexa (9. Dezember 2011)

oookay, wusste nicht das man jetzt neuerdings ein spiel nur noch zu 50% durchspielt


----------



## Lightbringer667 (10. Dezember 2011)

syntexa schrieb:


> oookay, wusste nicht das man jetzt neuerdings ein spiel nur noch zu 50% durchspielt


 ja. die 100% kriegst nur, wenn du den ganzen intel quatsch der da irgendwo rumliegt suchst.


----------



## svd (10. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, anfangs fand ich das Spiel ziemlich gut und abwechslungsreich inszeniert, ungefähr bis dahin, wo die Häuserkämpfe anfangen.
Keine Ahnung, persönlich mag ich größere Areale lieber, als mich durch Schutt und Ruinen zu kämpfen.

Was mich noch im weiteren Verlauf des Spieles geärgert hat, ist, dass ich andauernd gegängelt worden bin. 
Einerseits von Papa Price, der mir andauernd zeigen musste, wo's langgeht. (Es gibt wieder Schleichpassagen, aber seien wir mal realistisch, so aufregend wie das allererste Mal Pripyat mit Leftenant Price wird's nie wieder werden.)
Dann vom Spiel selber, dass mir zB lustige Spezialwaffen in die Hand drückt, nur um sie mir Augenblicke später wieder zu entreißen. 
Außerdem werde ich anscheinend für blöd gehalten, weil ich zB. bei jedem Hindernis immer wieder daran erinnert werde, auf welche Taste ich die Sprungfunktion gelegt habe.

Na, so dement bin ich auch nicht, dass ich mir nicht merken kann, was vor ein paar Augenblicken noch war.
Na, so dement bin ich auch nicht, dass ich mir nicht merken kann, was vor ein paar Augenblicken noch war.

Sonst... gut, dass es zu Ende ist. Im Prinzip fand ich es blöd, dass sie die Welt in MW2 in Trümmer gelegt haben. 
Das hat jegliches (zumindest semi-)realistische Setting in einem weiteren zukünftigen Titel von vornherein ausgeschlossen. 
CoD Postapocalyptic Warfare 1 : Jenseits der Donnerkuppel? Ähm, nein danke.


----------

